# 2016 Haying Photos and Videos



## Grateful11

Teslan said we needed to start a new photo and video thread for this year so here it goes.

Here's some of the calves so far this season.


----------



## TJH

Good looking Hereford calves Grateful!


----------



## thendrix

I know people are crazy for black hide but I sure do like a red hide cow. Had a braford mama we bought from the sale barn in a whim and got her cheap. Partly because of the ear and partly because of the red but man could she put out a calf. She was the kind I like. Her bag swelled up one day and the next day or so she showed up with a baby. Never any problems. Never heard a peep.

Congrats on the nice calf crop


----------



## Bgriffin856

Geese are taking up residence in some of the low spots in some fields



It sure is nice listening to the birds signing this time of year, sure is alot better than listening to the cold wind howling in the ear


----------



## Grateful11

Well one way to find an old rake tooth, sure better than finding it in a tire.


----------



## Colby

Some Maximus rye grass coming on good, coastal is coming in good through the rows too. Hoping I can get 45 more days of growth out of it.


----------



## Trotwood2955

What a difference a month makes. First pic is of our last significant snowfall (I hope) from mid-February. Cleared out since then and have been able to get litter and some lime spread. We are also warmer than average and grass is already starting to take off and grow and cows have really lost interest in hay. Last pic is of the new discbine that was delivered today. Before I put it away I figured I'd snap a pic of the oldest and newest piece of equipment on the farm hooked together.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Timothy roots...









Screening some fertilizer...


----------



## endrow

Fertilizer going on some mixed stands


----------



## VA Haymaker

This Lely spreader must be at least 35 or 40 years old. More rust than wear and tear use or high hours. We've got it dialed in and it works like a champ now. Very pleased with this spreader.






Couple of things to notice. In the pic, the hopper extension is fully extended, but towards the rear, you can see the faded paint line where the extension slips down to the rear. In the video the hopper doesn't look level because the top of the hopper is angled up towards the back of the tractor and the extension has slid down towards the rear of the spreader. The extension is correct in the pic, but has slid down in the video. The spinner is level.

If you look close, you'll see some rolls of TP sticking out of the tool box on the fender. This is what we use to mark where we've been with the tractor/spreader.

Below is the standard equipment TP dispenser on my tractor.









Tractor a JD model 5055d.

We'll probably do a paint job on the spreader and of course fix the extension.

Enjoy....


----------



## CaseIH

Trying to beat the snow/rain coming in.


----------



## Grateful11

leeave96 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> This Lely spreader must be at least 35 or 40 years old. More rust than wear and tear use or high hours. We've got it dialed in and it works like a champ now. Very pleased with this spreader.
> 
> Couple of things to notice. In the pic, the hopper extension is fully extended, but towards the rear, you can see the faded paint line where the extension slips down to the rear. In the video the hopper doesn't look level because the top of the hopper is angled up towards the back of the tractor and the extension has slid down towards the rear of the spreader. The extension is correct in the pic, but has slid down in the video. The spinner is level.
> 
> If you look close, you'll see some rolls of TP sticking out of the tool box on the fender. This is what we use to mark where we've been with the tractor/spreader.
> 
> Below is the standard equipment TP dispenser on my tractor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> Tractor a JD model 5055d.
> 
> We'll probably do a paint job on the spreader and of course fix the extension.
> 
> Enjoy....


There's some of that TP in the cab tractors for you know, just in case someone has to head for the woods.

Pastures got fertilized Wed. with triple 17 a week ago here with the old JD C381 3pt. Spreader. Some of the pastures had already spread with poop twice since last Fall. The C381 is probably as old as your Lely. If they work might as well keep using them. I bet the gearbox on the C381 weighs more than these new ones you see sitting on the equipment lots. It sat in a shed for about 30 years or more not being used. Late FIL only used it for seeding. It rusted and all the plates and adjustments were froze up anyway. We took it all apart and freed everything up. Works great now. If anyone ever needs a manual for a C381 I have it scanned from a friend that let us borrow his manual, it has lots of adjustments, you can even set it to use in an orchard where it only spreads out each side and not in the middle.

Looks like this one, not ours:


----------



## Grateful11

These Ogle Oats were drilled in 8 days ago. They got 0.4" of rain on them since, they're up 3-4".


----------



## tmac196

Here my daughter and I are improving the drainage in our main hayfield. It is beginning to green up earlier than usual around here.


----------



## endrow

Planting this Roundup Ready alfalfa. Did not have rain for a week conditions are about perfect.


----------



## gosh

March 25 in western Wyoming:


----------



## Grateful11

You're making me cold


----------



## gosh

Grateful11 said:


> You're making me cold


You're making me jealous! There must be at least a foot of snow left on the ground here and we're supposed to get more in the next week.


----------



## Grateful11

gosh said:


> You're making me jealous! There must be at least a foot of snow left on the ground here and we're supposed to get more in the next week.


Right now we would take any kind of moisture. They say rain Sunday and Monday right now, hope it holds true. Folks should be planting corn around here but I think everyone is waiting on a good soaker. Wife and I took a little ride a couple days ago and only saw one guy planting corn. Hardly even burned any firewood here this season. I like having my fire going in the Insert. I like snow too


----------



## gosh

We have a fire going right now. One of these days, I'll have to measure exactly how much wood we burn in a year. I just cut and stack until I run out of room to store it.

Meanwhile, you guys keep posting pics with the color green in them. You're killing me !!!!


----------



## Wcbr1025

Precut Rye getting a much needed shower today.


----------



## endrow

Spread 6 loads of lime Friday and Saturday one more load to go and we're done. And today it's too windy again


----------



## Bgriffin856

Was almost a blizzard here most of the day with lots of wind. Grass is really starting to green up and grow though


----------



## RockyHill

Saw the most beautiful rainbow ever yesterday afternoon. Just had a tablet to get the picture so they don't do it justice. The first pic is from basically having Jeff stop in the road and the other was at Jeff's cousin's house. I have seen some really great ones that others have taken if I can figure out how to copy them from a social site that will remain nameless 

Shelia


----------



## Hawk40

A little north Idaho green
Light snow Monday and mid sixty's wed.


----------



## RockyHill

RockyHill said:


> Saw the most beautiful rainbow ever yesterday afternoon. Just had a tablet to get the picture so they don't do it justice. The first pic is from basically having Jeff stop in the road and the other was at Jeff's cousin's house. I have seen some really great ones that others have taken if I can figure out how to copy them from a social site that will remain nameless
> 
> Shelia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160331_181211.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20160331_181531.jpg


These are from the county just to our east

Seven Springs Cumberland Presbyterian church









from the Edmonton Hearld









Judd Watusi Cattle


----------



## Josh in WNY

Got a spring snow storm today after I got back from the annual spring auction at the local NH dealer. Managed to pick up another JD 348 baler with a preservative actuator (well, I'm still waiting to get the controller for it). Didn't really need another baler, but for $2500, I couldn't pass it up. Also picked up a new tandem rake hitch at another auction on Thursday and bought a cultimulcher from a farm up the road as well. Now I guess it's time to start getting everything ready to plant one field of teff and see how the hay season goes this year.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

This is my Bob Oats and rye grass mix that kinda got off to a rocky start, ended up having to broadcast and harrow them in instead of drilling but after some warm weather and nitrogen it's very happy.

Link to more spring pictures so I don't drag anyone's internet down.

https://goo.gl/photos/jCfbBPLaUABzbpmL9


----------



## endrow

endrow said:


> Planting this Roundup Ready alfalfa. Did not have rain for a week conditions are about perfect.


 Dry and cold here but the Alfalfa is coming threw


----------



## FarmerCline

Here are some of the spring oats I planted about a month ago. They are looking really good with 3-4 tillers per plant already.....they need some rain soon though.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Had eight inches of snow this past Saturday morning melted from underneath then stayed around till it rained most of the day monday. Very wet in places and set the grass back it was greening nicely and starting to grow but now not so much. Warm and nice for the next week


----------



## yarnammurt

Crimson clover and Bermuda.


----------



## Teslan

FarmerCline said:


> Here are some of the spring oats I planted about a month ago. They are looking really good with 3-4 tillers per plant already.....they need some rain soon though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Do you have to trim the trees so branches don't hang over the fields there? We don't have trees around any fields here.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

FarmerCline said:


> Here are some of the spring oats I planted about a month ago. They are looking really good with 3-4 tillers per plant already.....they need some rain soon though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Those oats look good. What variety? Do you generally have better luck planting early spring for oat hay or in the fall? I planted mine too late in the fall and they got some freeze damage. They pulled through it but I wonder if that could be mitigated by planting earlier in the fall or in March like yours. (Northeast Texas for climate reference)


----------



## Josh in WNY

Teslan said:


> Do you have to trim the trees so branches don't hang over the fields there? We don't have trees around any fields here.


Typically, I trim the lower branches so I don't get smacked off the tractor seat. Other than that, I leave them alone. This time of year, I'll walk all the fields and check for any fallen branches or other things that need to be removed before things start growing. Didn't see any deer carcasses this year, which is nice. We had a fairly easy winter so I think they all made it through without much trouble.


----------



## FarmerCline

Teslan said:


> Do you have to trim the trees so branches don't hang over the fields there? We don't have trees around any fields here.


 Every so often if a limb starts hanging too low or grows out into the field I will have to cut it so it doesn't hit the tractor. It must be nice not to have trees around the fields.....trees are a pain because they take moisture and nutrients out of the soil and the crop doesn't grow well around the outside couple rounds and the shade hinders the drying of hay around the edge.


----------



## FarmerCline

Farmboy555 said:


> Those oats look good. What variety? Do you generally have better luck planting early spring for oat hay or in the fall? I planted mine too late in the fall and they got some freeze damage. They pulled through it but I wonder if that could be mitigated by planting earlier in the fall or in March like yours. (Northeast Texas for climate reference)


 Those are Proleaf 234 spring oats. I also planted a field of Everleaf spring oats.

Here fall planted oats are what are normally grown......I prefer to get them planted between the 3rd week of October and mid November for them to do best. Many times I end up planting them later and it is a gamble if they make it through the winter in good shape. Last year I tried a spring oat on a field I didn't get planted in the fall and they did surprisingly well. Not quite as good as fall oats planted on time but considerably better than the ones I planted late. If these spring oats turn out good this year I'm going to start planting about half in the spring to help spread out harvest so they aren't ready all at once.

One thing is for sure though, oat varieties that are planted in the fall don't amount to much if planted in the spring.....you need a variety of spring oat.....found this out the hard way.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

FarmerCline said:


> Those are Proleaf 234 spring oats. I also planted a field of Everleaf spring oats.
> 
> Here fall planted oats are what are normally grown......I prefer to get them planted between the 3rd week of October and mid November for them to do best. Many times I end up planting them later and it is a gamble if they make it through the winter in good shape. Last year I tried a spring oat on a field I didn't get planted in the fall and they did surprisingly well. Not quite as good as fall oats planted on time but considerably better than the ones I planted late. If these spring oats turn out good this year I'm going to start planting about half in the spring to help spread out harvest so they aren't ready all at once.
> 
> One thing is for sure though, oat varieties that are planted in the fall don't amount to much if planted in the spring.....you need a variety of spring oat.....found this out the hard way.


So you don't usually have trouble with the cold as long as you get them in early enough? Didn't get mine in until three days before thanksgiving and so they were young when we got a cold snap. Also, what varieties do you plant in the fall/have had success with? I planted Bob Oats because I had a customer that had success but not sure if they're the best thing out there. Thanks for the input, I'm new to planting small grains, just bought a JD 8300 grain drill last year, used to cutting ryegrass in the spring and johnsongrass in the summer. Trying to shift to a mix of oats/ryegrass and then hay grazer, Teff has also piqued my interest lately.


----------



## FarmerCline

Farmboy555 said:


> So you don't usually have trouble with the cold as long as you get them in early enough? Didn't get mine in until three days before thanksgiving and so they were young when we got a cold snap. Also, what varieties do you plant in the fall/have had success with? I planted Bob Oats because I had a customer that had success but not sure if they're the best thing out there. Thanks for the input, I'm new to planting small grains, just bought a JD 8300 grain drill last year, used to cutting ryegrass in the spring and johnsongrass in the summer. Trying to shift to a mix of oats/ryegrass and then hay grazer, Teff has also piqued my interest lately.


 Yeah, I haven't had a problem with them freezing out if I get them in early enough where they get established with a few leaves and maybe another tiller or two before really cold weather (low 20s into teens for lows). You can also plant them too early and if they get too tall it reduces their cold tolerance.

I have planted Rodgers, Graham, Gerard 224, Gerard 229, Horizon 270. The Horizon 270 were planted in early December and partly froze out so I can't give them a fair comparison to the other varieties. All of the others have all done well but I prefer Rodgers for hay since it gets the tallest. Rodgers is a variety from NC State breeding program.....not sure if it's available in TX.....there doesn't seem to be much info on the internet about that variety.

I grow a lot of oat hay and if done right it makes some really nice hay.....there is a pretty narrow window to make oats for hay and if they go too long they turn into straw.


----------



## RockyHill

Jeff got the John Deere 2320, fixed it up and really likes using it. Still wanted a diesel though . . . . . . . and if we had two machines we (meaning I could run one too and get the mowing done twice as fast -- that still remains to be seen ). So silly me, my shopping DNA kicks in and finds this John Deere 2420 on the internet. [we like to have equipment that will interchange or if totally needs junking that will have a thing to pick parts from ] This was a first -- buying something with a motor without seeing it in person and having to arrange the shipping. Fortunately we didn't have any surprises. Now if Jeff just had the time to put the plastic liner in the header before the orchardgrass in the pictures needs cutting. A little more to the story, I was hoping we could get it here without being too conspicuous. Had told Jeff that we'd need to run the machines in separate fields so nobody would think us crazy for having two mowers like that for no bigger than our farm. Well, these pictures were made as it was just getting here. The driver had a bit of trouble getting the deck disconnected from the trailer (not exactly the right terms) and then reconnected. [will just say grease works wonders] Around 11:30 pm I was serving supper to Jeff and the truck driver. Too many details for this post but the truck's flashing lights, the truck/trailer noises, etc. and neighbors come the next morning to see what had been going on.

Shelia


----------



## swmnhay

Spreading fertilizer in front of the rain.


----------



## Lostin55

Doing a little late afternoon dirt work a couple of weeks ago, and spreading some natural fertilizer a few days later.


----------



## SVFHAY

swmnhay said:


> Spreading fertilizer in front of the rain.


so how many of those turbines can ya see at one time? I was drilling oats yesterday and could see these 33 due east, 14 a little closer and north and 2 groups to the south, 12 & 20. To be fair probably need a pair of binoculars to see the last group


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Did some work on the 8300 drill we got last fall, also found these legumes growing and am curious if anyone can identify them. Would love to plant them as they're 3+ feet tall and too thick to walk through

https://goo.gl/photos/NuizdUmWfLdESXDR7


----------



## IH 1586

They look like a type of pea or bean plant. Grandma had a trellis on the side of the house and had a ______ pea plant that flowered and was decorative. Looks similar to that.


----------



## luke strawwalker

Farmboy555 said:


> Did some work on the 8300 drill we got last fall, also found these legumes growing and am curious if anyone can identify them. Would love to plant them as they're 3+ feet tall and too thick to walk through
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/NuizdUmWfLdESXDR7


Some kind of winter peas? OL J R


----------



## swmnhay

SVFHAY said:


> so how many of those turbines can ya see at one time? I was drilling oats yesterday and could see these 33 due east, 14 a little closer and north and 2 groups to the south, 12 & 20. To be fair probably need a pair of binoculars to see the last group


I would guess around 150 of them.

The project that we were in had 130 of them.I can see all of them.

there is some smaller projects in same area.3 private ones with about 5 each.City has 5.Another project has 8.

They are doing another project just north of me a few miles with another 130 or so.

Go north of here following the Buffalo Ridge for about 80 miles and there are a few thousand of them.I am on the very south end of the ridge.

There are wind farms being built along the transmission lines east of here also.Thousands more.Most of the juice goes to bigger cities via transmission lines it doesn't stay here.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Trying to get some dirt ready for Teff here. Rain for the next two weeks is gonna slow us down.


----------



## glasswrongsize

Lewis Ranch said:


> Trying to get some dirt ready for Teff here. Rain for the next two weeks is gonna slow us down.


What brand of disc is that? I really like the method of and amount of adjustment for the pitch of the blades.

73, Mark


----------



## Lewis Ranch

glasswrongsize said:


> What brand of disc is that? I really like the method of and amount of adjustment for the pitch of the blades.
> 73, Mark


I first ran a 10 shank chisel across the ground then the disc, it's an old Krause finishing disc.


----------



## Hokelund Farm

My additions to the equipment line-up for the upcoming season...


----------



## CaseIH

My other half using some real HORSE POWER to drag one of our pasture paddocks, earlier today.


----------



## gosh

April 18 in western Wyoming. Snow has been gone for about a week. Anybody else still seeing brown or is it just me?


----------



## Lostin55

gosh said:


> April 18 in western Wyoming. Snow has been gone for about a week. Anybody else still seeing brown or is it just me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2361.JPG


You are not very far from me. Looks about the same.... enjoy the weather today.


----------



## Hawk40

Warming up in north Idaho


----------



## Hawk40

I guess the pilot forgot his lunch


----------



## Grateful11

The Spring Oats are coming along. Wife top dressed them today with nitrogen and 2,4 D. They could use a drink of water.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Lewis Ranch said:


> Trying to get some dirt ready for Teff here. Rain for the next two weeks is gonna slow us down.


Thinking about planting some Teff next year, let me know how it turns out.

Slogged through the mud yesterday to check some fields. Spring crop looks pretty decent, wishing my oats were a little taller by this point though.

The two attached pictures were taken 10 days apart (April 8 and 18) and we've had about two inches of rain or more in that time

https://goo.gl/photos/SfKjgSLX7u5dfVAbA


----------



## Lewis Ranch

They look ready to cut.


----------



## Colby

They look about like my oats. I have 40 acres that have seeded out but I also have had 8" of rain and 1 more round coming. Hopefully I can get in the field before they go yellow


----------



## Grateful11

We were out and about yesterday and noticed a Dairy not too far from home was chopping Rye.


----------



## wentworth6

Cut our alfalfa in s.w Missouri today


----------



## Troy Farmer

Rolled up my first hay of the year yesterday. Volunteer rye. We need rain.


----------



## Grateful11

Troy Farmer said:


> Rolled up my first hay of the year yesterday. Volunteer rye. We need rain.


Wife is talking about maybe them mowing some hay this Sat. Going to have to wait until closer to Sat. to see what next week holds, some are saying rain Tues. or Wed. We need rain bad, she said she hopes it rains so much Friday that it keeps them out of the field. We've seen 2 fields that have been sod planted with corn that have actually come up, the rest of the fields we've seen here and in neighboring counties the corn seed is just sitting there in the field. Ground looks bone dry. Small grains are heading out at 1-2' high, Barley around here looks pretty good but it's real short. Oats are heading out early too.


----------



## slvr98svt

Started to work a couple acres of the 70 that I picked up this year. First time ever running a plow. This was the best I could get for now, had trouble in another section that was still fairly long from last year.

This property is in a protected watershed so I can't use anything for burndown. It has been mowed mostly once a year for the last 6-8 years is why I am going for the complete turn over. Plan on putting teff in some sections and Sudan in another to see what more work I need to do before going back to permanent hay lots.

View attachment trim.5F132C7B-649D-4AB8-A5B5-B668E0234C83.MOV


Sorry for the sideways video, put it up with my iphone.


----------



## endrow

Planting with a six row planter and IH 1486. When we bought this tractor in 1977 I thought the cab was true luxury. It is better than sitting out in the dust the dirt


----------



## Troy Farmer

Grateful11 said:


> Wife is talking about maybe them mowing some hay this Sat. Going to have to wait until closer to Sat. to see what next week holds, some are saying rain Tues. or Wed. We need rain bad, she said she hopes it rains so much Friday that it keeps them out of the field. We've seen 2 fields that have been sod planted with corn that have actually come up, the rest of the fields we've seen here and in neighboring counties the corn seed is just sitting there in the field. Ground looks bone dry. Small grains are heading out at 1-2' high, Barley around here looks pretty good but it's real short. Oats are heading out early too.


It has been in the upper 80's here all week. I had fertilized the rye a few weeks back but we only got one rain and then it turned cool. No height to the rye and then it got warm and the rye started heading. No choice but to cut. I hope this is not an indication of what is to come with rain.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Lewis Ranch said:


> They look ready to cut.





Colby said:


> They look about like my oats. I have 40 acres that have seeded out but I also have had 8" of rain and 1 more round coming. Hopefully I can get in the field before they go yellow


I only wish I had a window of dry weather to get to them. Also pretty disappointed that the height is so stunted. Will probably mean low yield but can't complain too much considering how late they went in. I have about 85 acres of oats and about 20 acres of rye/fescue mix that needs to come off now and the forecast has nothing but rain for the next ten days.

When did yours get planted Colby? If you ever do get to bale them would love to see pictures of the Rake/baler combo doing its thing. Still want one of those really bad. ^_^


----------



## Colby

Farmboy555 said:


> I only wish I had a window of dry weather to get to them. Also pretty disappointed that the height is so stunted. Will probably mean low yield but can't complain too much considering how late they went in. I have about 85 acres of oats and about 20 acres of rye/fescue mix that needs to come off now and the forecast has nothing but rain for the next ten days.
> 
> When did yours get planted Colby? If you ever do get to bale them would love to see pictures of the Rake/baler combo doing its thing. Still want one of those really bad. ^_^


I no till drilled mine in October 10th. Oats are weak this year as all mine are about knee high. The rye grass I drilled in are above my waist. I'll get some video for you whenever I start baling.


----------



## deadmoose

slvr98svt said:


> Started to work a couple acres of the 70 that I picked up this year. First time ever running a plow. This was the best I could get for now, had trouble in another section that was still fairly long from last year.
> This property is in a protected watershed so I can't use anything for burndown. It has been mowed mostly once a year for the last 6-8 years is why I am going for the complete turn over. Plan on putting teff in some sections and Sudan in another to see what more work I need to do before going back to permanent hay lots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trim.5F132C7B-649D-4AB8-A5B5-B668E0234C83.MOV
> 
> Sorry for the sideways video, put it up with my iphone.


You did a lot better than my first time. Or second. Or third....

Looks good to me.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Colby said:


> I no till drilled mine in October 10th. Oats are weak this year as all mine are about knee high. The rye grass I drilled in are above my waist. I'll get some video for you whenever I start baling.


Yeah mine are about the same. Hoping they will continue to grow up and mature slowly or that the ryegrass will come up through them and fill in so I get a decent yield. I appreciate it, still wish I could get ahold of the guy that builds those. Looks like I may end up with a baler connection eventually instead.


----------



## Colby

Farmboy555 said:


> Yeah mine are about the same. Hoping they will continue to grow up and mature slowly or that the ryegrass will come up through them and fill in so I get a decent yield. I appreciate it, still wish I could get ahold of the guy that builds those. Looks like I may end up with a baler connection eventually instead.


The baler connection with a R2300 rake is 27,500. That's what most guys are using now just wonder how long they hold up as they are a lot lighter built than mine.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Have had a few head out grazing on a paddock that has alot of orchard grass in it, for about a week now. Training a couple of first calf heifers the routine at the same time before the entire herd is grazing


----------



## qcfarms

Just cut 10A of wheat/cereal rye/hairy vetch/arrow leaf clover this afternoon. I no-tilled it into my bermuda hay field last Oct. I needed to get it cut so my bermuda would start growing. The main reason I no-tilled was to try to get some organic matter back into the field with the hope that I would get an early hay crop as well. Forecast temps and wind look good for the next 4-5 days. The only issue is that severe storms are forecasted for Tuesday. Hopefully I can avoid the wet weather that day as this field received 4 inches of rain last week. Will be a busy week.....


----------



## Hokelund Farm

After a few good rains a little warm sun will make this field really explode.


----------



## RuttedField

Kind of got the short end of the stick on this; but a dairy farmer who leased my fields went bankrupt. This left me with useless cornfields for my sheep, so last week I started plowing it under which is the first step to converting them to hay fields. This is Maine though so we are about 2 months behind everyone else on weather.


----------



## RuttedField

You guys are haying and we are getting accumulating snow!


----------



## endrow

The neighbor and I both planted Alfalfa on March 23rd and mine was Roundup Ready no till and his was conventional tillage conventional alfalfa we had a period of cold weather and all along it's been dry. Not bragging because I have had my share of problems already ,our alfalfa first picture it all came up but it's struggling in this parched weather. He said I should look at his thinks it's going to be thin second picturxe


----------



## Troy Farmer

Dad trying out his new Bush Hog BSR 8 wheel rake in very thin grass. Really should not have cut it but it was looking raggedy.


----------



## Troy Farmer

Sorry for the side ways picture.


----------



## endrow

Dropping some rye or triticale everyday for wet baling. It's a win-win situation getting the crop off and we haven't had rain in the forecast for over a month but you know now that we're cutting the forecast is for rain. Age-old story we need to forage we need the rain


----------



## endrow

Almost forgot the picture


----------



## PaMike

We got a hard quick shower last night at 5:15. Man did it rain,but with how dry its been give it a day and the surface will be dry again...


----------



## Grateful11

Not exactly hay but....



















Much needed fence repair time.










Found a good deal on Twine.


----------



## endrow

Still plugging away at rye and triticale doing about a hundred to 150 a day. Need rain and hoping it holds off a little


----------



## Colby

Rye grass is ready to go most of it is about 3.5 foot tall and I'm glad to see 6-8" of coastal growing underneath. Will have a dang good feed value compared to straight coastal. Looks like I will have a window next week.


----------



## kentuckyguy

Colby said:


> Rye grass is ready to go most of it is about 3.5 foot tall and I'm glad to see 6-8" of coastal growing underneath. Will have a dang good feed value compared to straight coastal. Looks like I will have a window next week.


Looks great. Our rye is only about 10 inches tall. We finally got some rain this week so hopefully it will take off.


----------



## Troy Farmer

Colby that is a great looking field. Good luck with it.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Volunteer rye in first picture 3 weeks ago was maybe 6" tall and very light green. Ran 180lbs of 32-0-0 and now it's ready to cut if we can get a window. 2 pic is Bermuda field that was sprayed with roundup a month ago then pastora last week and about 300lbs of liquid fertilize this week. We need a good window without rain to start putting some hay up.


----------



## rajela

Lewis/Colby

Are you guys baling that rye grass as dry hay or wrapping it???


----------



## Lewis Ranch

rajela said:


> Lewis/Colby
> Are you guys baling that rye grass as dry hay or wrapping it???


Mine will be dry and I bet Colby's will be too. If I had a wrapper I'd roll them wet.


----------



## rajela

Just wondering how hard it is to get it dry at his time of the year? Are you conditioning with ruber rollers? How long is it laying before baling?


----------



## Lewis Ranch

If we can get a window I figure 4-5 days here. Crimpers won't do any good on rye.


----------



## Colby

I'm going to cut mine with mower with flails. I'm Betting I can get mine dry in 2 full days so I need a 4 day window to get it out up.


----------



## rajela

Colby said:


> I'm going to cut mine with mower with flails. I'm Betting I can get mine dry in 2 full days so I need a 4 day window to get it out up.


Lewis/Colby
Is that gulf ryegrass or one of the others??


----------



## Tx Jim

rajela said:


> Lewis/Colby
> Is that gulf ryegrass or one of the others??


Looks like what's called Italian rye grass where I live. It grows wild here unless killed out.


----------



## Colby

I no tilled Maximus eye into my coastal. Also have a lot of volunteer rye grass, it doesn't have near the leaf size as my Maximus does though.


----------



## Colby

Checking some coastal fields tonight, to bad we had a bad thunderstorm here this morning~ 75 mph straight line winds took the roofs off all 3 of my hay barns. If not I would have cut this field for square bales this week too already.


----------



## RockyHill

Colby, hate to hear about your barns.

Jeff & Shelia


----------



## rajela

Sorry about the barns..the coastal is looking good.


----------



## Colby

Everyone under the central Texas sun is in a hay meadow today if it's dry enough. Including myself. 


Neighbor cut some pretty coastal today with his brand new sickle mower


----------



## endrow

Went to the auction today can't believe the amount of loads still coming in for this time of year. Prices were, well, anything less than spectacular quality was pitiful


----------



## endrow

Sometime me and auto type don't do too well in regards to the auction yesterday what I meant to say is only the loads that work of super quality brought a respectable price and that price was to reach $200 a ton,, any loads of average quality or less brought a pitiful low price. There were a lot of lives I thought should have brought about $230 ,that were well below$100


----------



## Hokelund Farm

Cows are grazing on the new pasture. It turned out to be a higher percentage alfalfa than I would have liked so I'll have to keep a close eye on them.


----------



## Hokelund Farm

And a video.


----------



## chazhk

Man....you guys are the real deal...Lovin' these pics and videos! Some beautiful country too...green or white, it all looks great!

tmac196...are you really making that young lady work that hard or was that just for the pics?


----------



## Grateful11

Came in today and it looked like someone was babysitting.


----------



## PaMike

So whats the deal Endrow? Just a good year for hay last year, or are too many guys getting out of dairy, thus dropping the demand? $100/ton isn't going to work for too many people...


----------



## endrow

Not sure why they prices are so low at auction. There always seems to be more loads than buyers and that seems to help keep it down. So many big loads too


----------



## Colby

Little video in some rye grass 


http://s1169.photobucket.com/user/thect2013/media/A2F75707-88EB-4547-B173-5EE88F3FFFA1.mp4.html


----------



## discbinedr

Now that's a sight for sore eyes Colby. Been raining here for the last 10 days.


----------



## Tater Salad

discbinedr said:


> Now that's a sight for sore eyes Colby. Been raining here for the last 10 days.


I'm ready to buy an ARK !!!


----------



## Colby

discbinedr said:


> Now that's a sight for sore eyes Colby. Been raining here for the last 10 days.


I've dealt with that for the past month. Had oats that drowned out in one field, I'm glad I have a 4wd tractor too cause it came in handy.


----------



## Josh in WNY

We're still a ways away from from mowing any hay in my area. I spread some fertilizer on the two established fields last night and this morning. When I was running between the farm and the fertilizer dealer, I did spot a guy chopping some grass (not sure what kind, but it looked like a grass of some kind). I hope to get some plowing done this weekend or next week to get ready for some teff. I'll spread one last load of fertilizer on that field after I get it plowed.


----------



## Grateful11

Hay season has begun. After 3.9" of rain from Thurs. a week ago until yesterday we thought it would be wetter. They decided to mow into narrow swaths to let the ground dry some before tedding.

Oats and Rye mix










Pure Ryegrass. If we don't get a shower it should be ready Monday or Tuesday, calling for rain after that.


----------



## IAhaymakr

Wrapping rye at Rock Valley, IA.


----------



## FarmerCline

Spring oats are looking good. They were planted March 18th and are now knee deep. These are Everleaf oats.....I'm really interested to see how this variety ends up doing.....supposed to be a high yielding forage variety.


----------



## endrow

That is some nice looking oats . We have a bunch of oats out here. The oats is really poking around I believe first it was dry then it froze off now it rained I hope it gets moving because it no longer has any excuses on the weather, right now would be about perfect weather to grow oats


----------



## Bgriffin856

Had a piece of rusty weak temporary fence used as a cross fence I wanted to gather and replace with good wire. Since the good wire was on the jet roller and didnt have time to roll it up by hand I decided to use the belt pulley on the 400. Haven't used it in well over 10years since acquiring the jet roller. Dont miss feathering the clutch to maintain speed... am surprised how quickly it all came back to me


----------



## mlappin

I could take a few pictures of what little I have left of last years hay, but we are about three weeks yet to make any 2016 hay here, and may not amount to much on first, got cold enough awhile back to nip both the alfalfa and set the orchard grass back. A cousin claims it's actually got nipped twice this year so first cutting really could not amount to much of anything this year as it doesn't seem to be growing vary fast at all.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

FarmerCline said:


> Spring oats are looking good. They were planted March 18th and are now knee deep. These are Everleaf oats.....I'm really interested to see how this variety ends up doing.....supposed to be a high yielding forage variety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Let us know how they end up. Looking at spring oats as my fall oats flopped after their freeze damage.


----------



## Colby

Put in a bid on 200 acres of rye grass today. I'm standing up in this picture....


----------



## rajela

That looks like it is just about ready to start dying. They better make a decision pretty quick or it is gonna be straw.


----------



## glasswrongsize

Colby said:


> Put in a bid on 200 acres of rye grass today. I'm standing up in this picture....


Raise your hat in the air, I can't see ya :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Devil made me do it.

73, Mark


----------



## jwise87

Here is a picture of my tractor and baler in front of some of the orchard grass I baled this past weekend.


----------



## luke strawwalker

Not hay but what I've been up to lately. Running the 4890 with the disk and basket on my BIL's farm up in northern Indiana.

Few days ago but only had time to get it uploaded and stuff yesterday, since we got rained out.











Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker

Couple more... OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker

And the last one. OL J R


----------



## deadmoose

jwise87 said:


> Here is a picture of my tractor and baler in front of some of the orchard grass I baled this past weekend.


D17? Looks sharp.


----------



## jwise87

Yeah its a D-17. I bought it last winter mainly to rake with, but our 7000 went down and I didn't want to use the 8010 because it was so heavy and the ground was wet, so I baled with it as well. It did alright.


----------



## Colby

Gettin it out just in time


----------



## FarmerCline

Took a chance yesterday and cut a field of alfalfa even though the ground was a little more wet than I like to get on it. This alfalfa was about 2 weeks past prime and most of the field was lodged. Just came in from checking the field and to my surprise everything except for the edge by the woods is stem snapping dry.....only 30 hours after cutting. Waiting now for the humidity to rise enough so I can rake without the leaves shattering......planning on baling in the morning.


----------



## rajela

Colby what blend are you spreading?


----------



## Grateful11

FarmerCline said:


> Took a chance yesterday and cut a field of alfalfa even though the ground was a little more wet than I like to get on it. This alfalfa was about 2 weeks past prime and most of the field was lodged. Just came in from checking the field and to my surprise everything except for the edge by the woods is stem snapping dry.....only 30 hours after cutting. Waiting now for the humidity to rise enough so I can rake without the leaves shattering......planning on baling in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


That's like the hay my son mowed early last Sat., it was dry enough to bale late Sunday but my wife won't bale or do any of that type work on Sunday, which is fine by me. It was snapping dry in about 28 hours because the humidity was super low and strong NE breeze. It was actually better on Sunday than Monday and Tuesday because the humidity went sky high. Had to be baled Tues. regardless because of the chance of rain on Wed. which never materialized until Thurs. and Fri. We got 0.6" yesterday evening.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Should have gambled on the weather and got hay put up but didn't, I guess all my spring hay is gonna ruin two years in a row. Had a short window to get out and spray so been running weed killer and putting some 32 on Bermuda fields.


----------



## FarmerCline

Grateful11 said:


> That's like the hay my son mowed early last Sat., it was dry enough to bale late Sunday but my wife won't bale or do any of that type work on Sunday, which is fine by me. It was snapping dry in about 28 hours because the humidity was super low and strong NE breeze. It was actually better on Sunday than Monday and Tuesday because the humidity went sky high. Had to be baled Tues. regardless because of the chance of rain on Wed. which never materialized until Thurs. and Fri. We got 0.6" yesterday evening.


 That's strange the oats I mowed last Saturday I didn't think we're going to ever dry.....ended up tedding again on Tuesday morning and they were just barely dry enough by that evening. Monday was cloudy though so they didn't get much drying that day.


----------



## Colby

rajela said:


> Colby what blend are you spreading?


I'm putting out 250 pounds/ acre of 25-7-17


----------



## bglz42

Taught my best friend (my wife), how to run the round baler. She did awesome, made around fifty bales! Nothing sexier than a woman who can run a baler!


----------



## Wcbr1025

First load of 2016 on the new wagon!


----------



## endrow

Early Sunday took a picture of wheat barley and Rye all in head... One of the pictures my back is to the home Farm and in the distance is 3 of The Farms we own . The other picture in distance backside of Home Farm all pictures taken standing in the same spot by just turning from east to west


----------



## IAhaymakr

Cutting alfalfa


----------



## Colby

Lewis Ranch said:


> Should have gambled on the weather and got hay put up but didn't, I guess all my spring hay is gonna ruin two years in a row. Had a short window to get out and spray so been running weed killer and putting some 32 on Bermuda fields.


Did you ever get your windrower situation sorted out?


----------



## Grateful11

Ryegrass and junk, he's running C1 so about 6 mph with the 5065M, not bad for the HP.






Oats and Ryegrass, I think he said he was running B4 so about 4.5 mph because the field was rough.


----------



## CaseIH

Grateful11 said:


> Ryegrass and junk, he's running C1 so about 6 mph with the 5065M, not bad for the HP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oats and Ryegrass, I think he said he was running B4 so about 4.5 mph because the field was rough.


Grateful11,

Is that about the speed you normally run? Between 4 and 6 MPH?

Just curios what I'm going to get out of mine. I'll have it on a 1080 Case.

Looking Good Man!


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Colby said:


> Did you ever get your windrower situation sorted out?


Sure did. Dealership bought it back, gonna be someone else's problem I'm afraid.


----------



## Grateful11

CaseIH said:


> Grateful11,
> 
> Is that about the speed you normally run? Between 4 and 6 MPH?
> 
> Just curios what I'm going to get out of mine. I'll have it on a 1080 Case.
> 
> Looking Good Man!


Hey CaseIH, Not very familiar with a 1080 but it seems like the smoother the field the more you can push these things. Keeping the header on the ground seems to be the main thing, in a rough field it wants to bounce. You could add more weight by adjusting the springs but that's a pain in the butt. So he usually just adjusts the speed to the field conditions, rather than adjust the weight on the header. I think on occasion they've been able to hit close to 8 or 9 mph on real thin stuff on a smooth field. Normally I would set for him to lay out a wider swath but they were wanting the ground to dry some before tedding, hence the narrow swath out the back of the DiscBine.

Thanks man!

Not looking too good here for any hay mowing in the foreseeable future, lots of chances of rain almost everyday in the next 10-15 days.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Had on and off white out squalls today. This was taken this morning after a fifteen minute squall. I don't think the temp got much out of the mid thirties with a NW wind. 75 by Friday. ... we've experienced all four seasons this past week...


----------



## Colby

Lewis Ranch said:


> Sure did. Dealership bought it back, gonna be someone else's problem I'm afraid.


You get a Hesston or another Deere?


----------



## reede

Baled AU Grazer lespedeza this morning, started about 8 am and 58 degrees. Never started this early or this cold this time of year. But the hay was dry yesterday, and humidity finally made it up to about 65% at that point. Kind of nice to not be super hot while you are on the tractor.

Pictures are in the basket, and ready for stacking.


----------



## kentuckyguy

The lespedeza hay looks great. I would love to try it if I could just get seed at a reasonable price.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

Got our first round of baleage done. Ryegrass got a little ripe on us so we basically baled right behind the mower.


----------



## OhioHay

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> Got our first round of baleage done. Ryegrass got a little ripe on us so we basically baled right behind the mower.


How do you like the Kubota baler? Local dealer wants us to demo one.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

I really like it. I was skeptical at first when I demoed one. I was concerned about service but I have to admit my dealer has been excellent and Kubota is really standing behind these things. It will flat out eat some hay and makes a real good tight bale. I bought mine late last fall and have about 1600 rolls through it. Most being wet hay. I really recommend you to atleast demo it!


----------



## FarmerCline

Well the alfalfa I cut last Friday was stem snapping dry 30 hours later on Saturday. We never got enough dew Saturday night to rake.....waited until 2 am Sunday morning before going to bed.....at first light of day there was just enough moisture that I could rake but by the time I finished the leaves were starting to shatter and I couldn't bale......by Sunday night at 11:30 there was enough moisture I could start baling.

This was the strangest situation I have ever baled in. The ground was wet with dew and the tractor and baler tires were damp but the hay inside the windrow the leaves were almost too dry.......the outside of the windrow was just right. Moisture monitor was reading 12-13% but the wet baler tires made me awful uneasy......baled until 1am. Oh not to mention it was in the 50s when I was baling and was 42 that morning when I was raking at first light of day.


----------



## Nate926

FarmerCline said:


> Well the alfalfa I cut last Friday was stem snapping dry 30 hours later on Saturday. We never got enough dew Saturday night to rake.....waited until 2 am Sunday morning before going to bed.....at first light of day there was just enough moisture that I could rake but by the time I finished the leaves were starting to shatter and I couldn't bale......by Sunday night at 11:30 there was enough moisture I could start baling.
> 
> This was the strangest situation I have ever baled in. The ground was wet with dew and the tractor and baler tires were damp but the hay inside the windrow the leaves were almost too dry.......the outside of the windrow was just right. Moisture monitor was reading 12-13% but the wet baler tires made me awful uneasy......baled until 1am. Oh not to mention it was in the 50s when I was baling and was 42 that morning when I was raking at first light of day.


Just now saw this! glad you were able to get some alfalfa up! I'd love to, but to afraid of damaging my fields getting on them being wet. How the hay look in a bale? Mine is getting awfully mature!


----------



## Grateful11

Forecast for rain over the next 72 hours.

http://www.wpc.ncep.noaa.gov/qpf/d13_fill.gif?1463627336410


----------



## reede

FarmerCline said:


> Well the alfalfa I cut last Friday was stem snapping dry 30 hours later on Saturday. We never got enough dew Saturday night to rake.....waited until 2 am Sunday morning before going to bed.....at first light of day there was just enough moisture that I could rake but by the time I finished the leaves were starting to shatter and I couldn't bale......by Sunday night at 11:30 there was enough moisture I could start baling.
> 
> This was the strangest situation I have ever baled in. The ground was wet with dew and the tractor and baler tires were damp but the hay inside the windrow the leaves were almost too dry.......the outside of the windrow was just right. Moisture monitor was reading 12-13% but the wet baler tires made me awful uneasy......baled until 1am. Oh not to mention it was in the 50s when I was baling and was 42 that morning when I was raking at first light of day.


Sounds like you had basically the same situation I had. Baled at time, and temperature that I wouldn't have thought of a couple of years ago, but the humidity was right and the hay came out super nice.


----------



## Hokelund Farm

First crop is down. Farmall 460 pulling a Gehl 1090, and a White 2-85 pulling a NH 492. About 20 acres cut yesterday.


----------



## FarmerCline

Nate926 said:


> Just now saw this! glad you were able to get some alfalfa up! I'd love to, but to afraid of damaging my fields getting on them being wet. How the hay look in a bale? Mine is getting awfully mature!


 The hay turned out pretty nice considering it was 2 weeks part prime and fully bloomed. Thanks to the low humidity the hay is very green in color and even though the stems are courser than I like it is still very leafy in the bale. I'm sure the feed value isn't the highest but most of my hay is sold by the by looks so if it's green and leafy I won't have any trouble selling it. I will take a picture of the bales tomorrow.

The field looks like heck though because pretty much the whole field had laid down in one direction and the lower foot of the stems were flat on the ground so it only cut clean going into the way it had laid down......cutting with the way it had laid down the haybine just rode over much of the stems that were flat to the ground and then the rake and tedder stood them up so half the field looks kind of hairy.


----------



## Nate926

That's great!! Green means green bills lol!! I'm hoping to get started on mine soon! Did you have problems with your rake/ baler pickup pulling in the wet green stems into the dry alfalfa when you baled? I had that problem last year on lodged alfalfa.


----------



## FarmerCline

Nate926 said:


> That's great!! Green means green bills lol!! I'm hoping to get started on mine soon! Did you have problems with your rake/ baler pickup pulling in the wet green stems into the dry alfalfa when you baled? I had that problem last year on lodged alfalfa.


 My new rake I purchased didnt make it here in time for 1st cutting so I ended up borrowing a friends NH 256 to get it done and the rake didn't pull hardly any of the green stems that were still attached to the crown into the windrow.....I also raised the rake up a little when going over the areas that were lodged. If that had been the rotary rake I had last year it would have been a problem.

I didn't noticed that the pickup on the baler was breaking off many of the green stems either.....of course that is a little difficult to see when your baling at 1am but when turning at the end of the field to go back down the next windrow there didn't look to be more than an occasional stem that the baler was breaking off. The haybine stripped the leaves off the uncut stems so all that was left standing was just stems.

Hope you get your alfalfa cut soon. I still have another field to do but it wasn't quite as mature as this one was.


----------



## Grateful11

Spring Oats are looking pretty nice, just started heading out the other day. No more sun than we've had I'm surprised.


----------



## FarmerCline

Grateful11 said:


> Spring Oats are looking pretty nice, just started heading out the other day. No more sun than we've had I'm surprised.


 Those oats look nice. How tall are they? I'm surprised they are heading out already.....my spring oats are still about 2 weeks away from heading I'm guessing. I think you may have planted yours a little earlier though than I did. This cool weather is good on the oats.


----------



## Nate926

FarmerCline said:


> My new rake I purchased didnt make it here in time for 1st cutting so I ended up borrowing a friends NH 256 to get it done and the rake didn't pull hardly any of the green stems that were still attached to the crown into the windrow.....I also raised the rake up a little when going over the areas that were lodged. If that had been the rotary rake I had last year it would have been a problem.
> 
> I didn't noticed that the pickup on the baler was breaking off many of the green stems either.....of course that is a little difficult to see when your baling at 1am but when turning at the end of the field to go back down the next windrow there didn't look to be more than an occasional stem that the baler was breaking off. The haybine stripped the leaves off the uncut stems so all that was left standing was just stems.
> 
> Hope you get your alfalfa cut soon. I still have another field to do but it wasn't quite as mature as this one was.


Glad to hear that! I hate to but I'm gonna cut close to get as much of the lodged hay that I can so hopefully won't have as much problems this year pulling green stems in the windrow, what kinda rake are you getting?


----------



## FarmerCline

Nate926 said:


> Glad to hear that! I hate to but I'm gonna cut close to get as much of the lodged hay that I can so hopefully won't have as much problems this year pulling green stems in the windrow, what kinda rake are you getting?


 Twinstar hydraulic basket rake......dealer called and told me it came in today from the factory in Washington state. https://northstarattachments.com/hay-rakes/twinstar-g2-hay-rake-7-bar-series/


----------



## Nate926

Very very nice! Will be looking to hear your review of it!


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay

First field of baleage complete.


----------



## hillside hay

Hi hope the roof situation gets resolved soon .


----------



## endrow

The Alfalfa we are cutting right now is for our dairy herd ,1/3 - 50% bud. Definitely giving up a little bit of tonnage for quality.


----------



## endrow

Ground is dry enough to plant beans here again but they want rain tonight. Also A View From The Bean planter up some pre-cut Rye which has been laying for a day-and-a-half preparing itself for its first washing


----------



## Grateful11

FarmerCline said:


> Those oats look nice. How tall are they? I'm surprised they are heading out already.....my spring oats are still about 2 weeks away from heading I'm guessing. I think you may have planted yours a little earlier though than I did. This cool weather is good on the oats.


Wife checked them and said they were a right at 3' high. Dumped 2.4" out of the rain gauge this morning, getting a another storm right now. That's about 7.7" for the month so far. Soybeans and Millet son planted Tues. are already coming up, they need sunshine. Last May we had 0.25" for all of May.


----------



## FarmerCline

Was at the JD dealer today picking up some parts and I got to see my new purchases that came in a few days ago.....supposed to finish putting everything together that had to be removed for shipping and be ready to pick up by middle of next week. Can't wait to try them out in the field....hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## rajela

Them some nice toys Cline...


----------



## hillside hay

I like the looks of that twinstar


----------



## Colby

Grateful11 said:


> Wife checked them and said they were a right 3' high. Dumped 2.4" out of the rain gauge this morning, getting a another storm right now. That's about 7.7" for the month so far. Soybeans and Millet son planted Tues. are already coming up, they need sunshine. Last May we had 0.25" for all of May.


We had 7.7 Thursday. All my fields are so swamped they won't even grow anymore.


----------



## gosh

FarmerCline said:


> Was at the JD dealer today picking up some parts and I got to see my new purchases that came in a few days ago.....supposed to finish putting everything together that had to be removed for shipping and be ready to pick up by middle of next week. Can't wait to try them out in the field....hope I'm not disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Your 499 is a lot more shiny than mine! Trade?


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Nice looking rake there!


----------



## Bgriffin856

Very nice Cline


----------



## Bgriffin856

Had some visitors stop by for a free meal while fitting ground.... they came out of nowhere



One my favorite fields, right on top of the hill. Probably as close to heaven as I will get


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Helped my cousin load some hay off a small field this evening, sure was a reminder why I bought a bandit. I'll finally get to start rolling in the morning when the dew burns off.


----------



## endrow

FarmerCline said:


> Was at the JD dealer today picking up some parts and I got to see my new purchases that came in a few days ago.....supposed to finish putting everything together that had to be removed for shipping and be ready to pick up by middle of next week. Can't wait to try them out in the field....hope I'm not disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


 That is a nice 499. I keep telling my son I'd like to buy one like that for the later cuttings and he says you're losing it in your old age. Cline what model year is that


----------



## endrow

After a cold start some of this corn is only starting to get its butt in gear


----------



## FarmerCline

endrow said:


> That is a nice 499. I keep telling my son I'd like to buy one like that for the later cuttings and he says you're losing it in your old age. Cline what model year is that


 It is a 2008 but supposedly has only mowed about 400 acres. It was owned by an older guy that just mowed a little patch once a year. I hope I like it......I had a hard time deciding between it or jumping into a disc mower conditioner. Ended up coming down to price......I couldn't find a dealer that would take something I had in on a trade for a new disc mower conditioner and the 499 was about 13k less than buying a new disc mower conditioner. Hope I didn't make a wrong decision. From my experience with the side pull haybine I had I'm worried I may not be pleased with it.....this quite a bit different than a side pull even though it is still a sickle.


----------



## thendrix

That's pretty cool endrow. You have a beautiful place there.


----------



## swmnhay

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1212297145449662&set=pcb.1212297195449657&type=3&theater

Alfalfa/Orchard


----------



## Nate926

Mowed some orchard grass and some alfalfa today. Hoping for good drying weather this week


----------



## Mellow

Nate926 said:


> Mowed some orchard grass and some alfalfa today. Hoping for good drying weather this week


.

Very nice looking and clean fields. Are you mowing the OG with standard skid shoes on the NH?


----------



## Nate926

Thank you and yes I am since I mow alfalfa with the same mower. I measures and am getting a cutting height of 3"-4" inches with it tilted back so I'm happy.


----------



## Nate926

Cut 10 more acres of alfalfa today.


----------



## endrow

Monday afternoon there were storms in our area I believe some people got a lot of rain I wouldn't mind if we would have got some but we got less than 2/10 so I'm buzzing some off again


----------



## Vol

endrow said:


> Monday afternoon there were storms in our area I believe some people got a lot of rain I wouldn't mind if we would have got some but we got less than 2/10 so I'm buzzing some off again


Nice looking mower.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lewis Ranch

More folks really should participate in the haying pictures. Look forward to seeing different methods in differant parts of the country every evening.

First rolls of the year yesterday, got about an inch of rain this morning on 50 acres that was to green.


----------



## CDennyRun

Here's the two+ acres I'll be haying for the first time. It was tilled and seeded a few years ago with a "equine mix" (the owner doesn't know exactly what's in it). Looks like some timmothy and some sort of rye grass? Not totally sure yet, as I'm new to this. Buttercups are taking over in my area... I hope they start to go away after a few cuttings though.

Chris


----------



## discbinedr

Nate926 said:


> Cut 10 more acres of alfalfa today.


Are you happy with the cut quality in alfalfa now? Looks a little hairy but not bad. Did you resolve the issues?


----------



## glasswrongsize

CDennyRun said:


> Here's the two+ acres I'll be haying for the first time. It was tilled and seeded a few years ago with a "equine mix" (the owner doesn't know exactly what's in it). Looks like some timmothy and some sort of rye grass? Not totally sure yet, as I'm new to this. Buttercups are taking over in my area... I hope they start to go away after a few cuttings though.
> 
> Chris


You probably already know, but I will say unless someone doesn't...buttercups are toxic to animals while green/growing. They are no longer toxic when cured in hay; I had a field with buttercups in it last year and wouldn't sell the hay out of the field. I always caution buyers against feeding hay for 30 days or so, but I suspect they still do...I don't give them the chance when there are buttercups in it.

73, Mark


----------



## glasswrongsize

Lewis Ranch said:


> More folks really should participate in the haying pictures. Look forward to seeing different methods in differant parts of the country every evening.


I never really thought about it like that; I always think my little rinky dink excuse for an operation is not worthy of much self-promotion. I reckon I was looking at it all wrong.

I happened to snap this pic because the ole battle-axe texted me and asked what I was doing. Took this pic to send her...as you can see from the front tire driving on downed grass, I cannot multi-task. First time doing this field; it's about 3 acres; it's shaped like stepped-on bubble gum, but is between two other fields that I was already doing.









My 16 year old daughter mentioned that she would like to learn to drive a stick shift sometime; I found this to be the perfect opportunity. The ole 5 speed 460 dually flat-bed seemed just the ticket. She got out on the hard road and took these 4 wagons to one of the fields that I was going to bales after work. Worst thing, I was not able to SHOW her how as I was not there...I had to TELL her how to drive it. She was crying (she's tender-hearted and gets a little shaken when she can't get something right) before she got too far after killing the truck a few time. The tears subsided and turned into a grin when she whipped that ole stick shift.









I got about 22 acres of small bales baled y'day (Yes, I know it was Sunday, but I thought I might be forgiven as rain was forecast) with the new-to-me accumulator behind my old baler. First time using the accumulator/grapple, and it sure removed the sweat from the job. The hay was all stacked in the barn by 11PM last night; I was tired, but not wore out. The new-to-me Farmall 460 handled the job like a champ and freed up the normal baling tractor (the 'bota) to handle the grapple duty.

That leads us to today. I had about 10 acres to round bales with the new-to-me New Idea 4965 round baler that I picked up on auction for $900. I went throught all that I knew to check to check but I was sure worried about the monitor etc. It baled like a champ and the new-to-me Farmall 460 handled it fine. Dad was raking with the 'bota and I was baling away....until something shorted in the wiring harness; dang near burned the thing to the ground. I whipped my vise grips from my pliers pouch, got the side shields off, and got the battery cable off before it burned. The smoke was so thick that I could hardly breath while taking the side shield off.









That's what you get for working on Sunday...something bad ALWAYS happens on Monday. I took some of the unburned wiring out of the harness; cut the rest, and wired to the coil and alternator. It finished baling and all of my hay is off of the ground right now and in the barn.

The 'bota 5040 handles the 6' bales just fine and got the last bale loaded on the bale trailer about 5pm tonight.









and headed home to get the last of them stacked in the barn.









73, Mark


----------



## Nate926

discbinedr said:


> Are you happy with the cut quality in alfalfa now? Looks a little hairy but not bad. Did you resolve the issues?


The mechanics installed a header tilt extension on my discbine. I have a lot of lodged hay so I cant really blame the mower for that. I could of went one knotch lower, and id say it would of cut the lodged stems, but then I'm would have no stubble to hold the hay off my damp ground. I'm gonna wait on further cuttings and see how it does on standing hay and go from there. Right now I think the results will be good!

It cuts my orchard grass beautifully in the highest notch which is pretty much level.


----------



## rajela

Lewis Ranch said:


> More folks really should participate in the haying pictures. Look forward to seeing different methods in differant parts of the country every evening.
> 
> First rolls of the year yesterday, got about an inch of rain this morning on 50 acres that was to green.


Not far from ya just a hoot and a holler over to the east. Need to get it cut but can't get a break in the rains....









Another that is turning in to a mess..


----------



## endrow

Everyone in this area is spraying weed with a fungicide today it is pollinating and as I checked some of it got a little too tall


----------



## glasswrongsize

I cultivated tonight in too-wet of soil because it is supposed to rain tomorrow; times like this almost make me flirt with the idea of chemical spray... almost.









73, Mark


----------



## Nate926

When everything is right, row spacing/cutler/ wheel spacing/ plant height there isn't anything much more enjoyable. Do I have it all right...rarely lol!


----------



## Flacer22

Made first 6 bales of year today was hopeing to square Bale but darn work got in way and no one around to help so rolled them. And WOW pictures on here sure make me jelous wish I had some flatflat ground to hay on you guys don't know how lucky you are I sure put the use to my u joints ha-ha.


----------



## FarmerCline

I don't know if it was smart or not but I cut a field of alfalfa today.....first time out with my NH 499. The ground had finally dried up enough that I could cut.....probably could have cut yesterday but I didn't get the haybine pulled home from the dealer until late in the evening. Was supposed to be clear through Saturday when I started cutting today but now they have changed it to 50% Friday.

Was pretty pleased with the 499 so far. I love the 12 foot cutting width.....seems like I'm getting so much more done than the 9 foot side pull. Took a while to get used to maneuvering it and swinging the tongue but I started to get the hang of it by the time I was finishing. I was cutting about 5mph and it was eating the hay up.....could have cut faster I think with no problems but I was still getting used to the machine. The only thing I didn't like about it so far was that when finishing up the field I was left with a narrow strip that was triangular shaped and it would drag up a big wad of hay where it was running over the hay that was previously cut. Not sure what to do about this?


----------



## FCF

Looking good! Sure wish we could get more than a 2 day window without rain. Only hay made around here has been wheat hay or baleage, all wrapped.


----------



## TJH

That's the best looking 499 I've see outside of new which there ain't no more of. Congrats.


----------



## Bgriffin856

FarmerCline said:


> I don't know if it was smart or not but I cut a field of alfalfa today.....first time out with my NH 499. The ground had finally dried up enough that I could cut.....probably could have cut yesterday but I didn't get the haybine pulled home from the dealer until late in the evening. Was supposed to be clear through Saturday when I started cutting today but now they have changed it to 50% Friday.
> Was pretty pleased with the 499 so far. I love the 12 foot cutting width.....seems like I'm getting so much more done than the 9 foot side pull. Took a while to get used to maneuvering it and swinging the tongue but I started to get the hang of it by the time I was finishing. I was cutting about 5mph and it was eating the hay up.....could have cut faster I think with no problems but I was still getting used to the machine. The only thing I didn't like about it so far was that when finishing up the field I was left with a narrow strip that was triangular shaped and it would drag up a big wad of hay where it was running over the hay that was previously cut. Not sure what to do about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I always swung it to eat the entire windrow next to the little thin strip. Just pay attention that it is taking in the windrow so it doesn't plug the rolls. I always went in the lowest gear possible. If its a triangle shape piece I always mowed it one way from the wide end as it was easier to go from full cutting width down to a little strip rather than vise versa which involves stopping raising it making sure the cutterbar was clear to cut the standing hay


----------



## CaseIH

Well I finally got a couple days without rain. Didn't get as much as I wanted done but every field done is one closer to finishing the first cutting.


----------



## FarmerCline

Bgriffin856 said:


> I always swung it to eat the entire windrow next to the little thin strip. Just pay attention that it is taking in the windrow so it doesn't plug the rolls. I always went in the lowest gear possible


 I tried kind of doing that but the uncut strip/triangle was wide enough that I couldn't take in a full swath of cut hay as well.


----------



## Colby

Can't beat the cut of a sickle mower. Also can't beat the noise of one when they're clicking along right. Nice field and nice haybine!!


----------



## Bgriffin856

Been busy the past week with seeding and a mess of other cow related issues. ..anyhow all but five acres are seeded and rocks picked that we wanted seeded. Wettest field is done so that's a big relief. It's been perfect weather for it, first real short sleeve weather of the year. Lots of corn that's been in the ground for 2-3 weeks with nothing above ground.... have a bunch of hay to chop before it gets rotated to corn. Hopefully the weather cooperates

IH 1586s old drill





Some 2015 seeding red and alskie clover and reed canary and timothy about 2.5-3 ft tall


----------



## Nate926

Finally got 600 bales of alfalfa up!


----------



## CaseIH

Well I finally had the chance to run my new round baler. All and all very very pleased!


----------



## rajela

Nate I don't know jack sh!t about alfalfa hay but I must say that is some fine looking alfalfa hay.


----------



## glasswrongsize

CaseIH, every time I see that Krone model of baler, my mind first sees "Bellima" as "bulimia". I guess it's not too far off...it looks like it "pukes" the bales out fairly well. 

73, Mark


----------



## CaseIH

glasswrongsize,

I can tell you I sure am happy with it. I literally searched for months and months and researched allot of round balers, many a night on hay talk asking questions ECT.... Drove my family and farming friends nuts! LOL! Then I finally landed on this krone machine, glad I did. Going from a 634 new holland string tie that took about a minute and 30 seconds to tie to the Krone is just unreal, I am not 100% on the net tie mechanism yet but I can wrap a bale in 10 seconds. Doesn't seem like much but multiple by 75 or 100 rolls at a time and I just can't believe how much of a difference it makes! That and the feeder on this thing is just super! It just EATS hay! Can't say enough good about it as of now! Give me some time I guess! LOL!


----------



## endrow

Been getting some real nice horse quality hay


----------



## PaMike

When did you mow? I held off because things were so unsettled. Didn't mow till wed night..regretting it now..


----------



## endrow

We had a quarter of an inch of rain Monday mornig. Cut some High Ground Monday night yet. Then on Tuesday starting at noon and cut 30 Acres and at that point we had a total of 40 laying. All was pretty heavy and I got a little gun-shy on the weather we wrapped 20 acres Wednesday. We bailed about 8 Acres Wednesday night 25to28% with acid. Baled the rest Thursday dry. Tedx2 and rake twice also , it was half Alfalfa half Orchard Grass lost a couple leaves with that process but I'll bet the horse guy doesn't complain a bit because it's sound


----------



## Nate926

rajela said:


> Nate I don't know jack sh!t about alfalfa hay but I must say that is some fine looking alfalfa hay.


Thank you very much!!


----------



## PaMike

endrow said:


> We had a quarter of an inch of rain Monday mornig. Cut some High Ground Monday night yet. Then on Tuesday starting at noon and cut 30 Acres and at that point we had a total of 40 laying. All was pretty heavy and I got a little gun-shy on the weather we wrapped 20 acres Wednesday. We bailed about 8 Acres Wednesday night 25to28% with acid. Baled the rest Thursday dry. Tedx2 and rake twice also , it was half Alfalfa half Orchard Grass lost a couple leaves with that process but I'll bet the horse guy doesn't complain a bit because it's sound


You had more courage than me...My one field is REAL HEAVY. Second time through with the tedder. Gunna hit it again mid day then round bale it up. 100% chance of rain Monday...


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

We've been busy over the past three weeks. Fighting the rain left and right, but finally managed to get some work done/hay baled.

Also, I went against some of the advice I read on here about two basket tedders as I had decided I needed one and didn't have the $$$ for a decent 4 basket. Proceeded to find one on Tractorhouse and drove to Fayetteville, Arkansas (~300 miles for me) and paid $750. The driveshaft was frozen up so they generously put a new one on for no extra charge. Would recommend the guys at Tollete-Williams Tractor (New Holland dealership) to anyone. They treated me like I spend a couple hundred grand a year with them even on a small purchase. After using it on the last round of hay, we shaved almost a day off of dry time and I'm convinced it is worth its weight in gold. Plan do upgrade to a larger one in the future but for now, other than flat tires this one is perfect for me.

https://goo.gl/photos/AGDuku8vu3Hvp3fk9

Have been posting some stuff on the youtube channel as well, check it out in my signature, and here's some fun we had with the GoPro.


----------



## Grateful11

Wife and I took a little vacation to the south of here for 5 days. She wishes now she would have had our son drop some hay while we were gone but he said it rained Monday and was really cloudy Tues. but I think it could have been baled today, hindsight is 20/20 as they say. Anyway as soon as we got back she was in the tractor with the finish disc the next morning, yesterday. They got one more field sowed with soybeans and millet late yesterday afternoon. Some of the hay looked really badly lodged/down. With almost 8" of rain this month so far I'm not surprised. Spring Oats look good and the Fall Oats to be Combined look good.


----------



## luke strawwalker

CaseIH said:


> Well I finally had the chance to run my new round baler. All and all very very pleased!


What size bales are those?? 5x5 or 4x4? Soft core by the looks of it?

I'd love to update our baler at some point, and I don't want NO freakin' electronic wonders. The fewer "bells n whistles" the better! I WOULD prefer a 5x5 or 5x6 bale though, don't care if it's soft core or hard core (as long as they'll roll out).

Very interested in your experience and knowledge with the Krone baler...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker

CaseIH said:


> Well I finally had the chance to run my new round baler. All and all very very pleased!


What size bales are those?? 5x5 or 4x4? Soft core by the looks of it?

I'd love to update our baler at some point, and I don't want NO freakin' electronic wonders. The fewer "bells n whistles" the better! I WOULD prefer a 5x5 or 5x6 bale though, don't care if it's soft core or hard core (as long as they'll roll out).

Very interested in your experience and knowledge with the Krone baler...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Colby

After 9.8 inches over the past 48 hours on this field I was shocked that I would be able to get across it. It's just a small 20 acre sand flat and luckily there were no quick sand pockets. Probably the only field out of the other 500 acres we have that is useable right now. I don't even want to know what our custom fields look like.. 
Anyways followed up with a 2nd application of pastora and trooper p+d since it isn't suppose to rain today and the sun is out. 


Notice I keep the bucket on the tractor to get me out of binds if they arise lol.


----------



## endrow

We will try here in April and half of May the Oats really went into a tailspin but now it's finally got itself on the move


----------



## Nate926

More alfalfa mowed


----------



## FarmerCline

Got the alfalfa baled last night. As I was hauling a load of bundles in around 1am it started spitting some rain.....thank goodness it didn't amount to anything and held off until I had only one load left which I was able to tarp down in the field until the shower passed through. I feel very fortunate to have gotten this hay up dry in very nice shape.....dodged thunder showers two days in a row only by a couple miles.

For some reason the pictures I take of hay in the barn appear to be lighter in color than they actually are......this alfalfa has a really nice green color in person but the picture is not as dark.


----------



## FCF

Nice looking hay!


----------



## FarmerCline

FCF said:


> Nice looking hay!


 Thanks! I was really pleased with how it turned out, pretty green color and very leafy.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

FarmerCline said:


> Got the alfalfa baled last night. As I was hauling a load of bundles in around 1am it started spitting some rain.....thank goodness it didn't amount to anything and held off until I had only one load left which I was able to tarp down in the field until the shower passed through. I feel very fortunate to have gotten this hay up dry in very nice shape.....dodged thunder showers two days in a row only by a couple miles.
> 
> For some reason the pictures I take of hay in the barn appear to be lighter in color than they actually are......this alfalfa has a really nice green color in person but the picture is not as dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Nice hay! Looks like the same twine I'm using!


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Sprayed this morning and baled this evening here, it was a nice day. Finished the last roll about 2 minutes before the flood.


----------



## FarmerCline

The alfalfa I cut about 2 weeks ago is looking good and is about 10 inches tall and growing fast.


----------



## thendrix

Got my first 100 squares up Sunday. Nice to have the first run of everything done.


----------



## Swv.farmer

FarmerCline said:


> Got the alfalfa baled last night. As I was hauling a load of bundles in around 1am it started spitting some rain.....thank goodness it didn't amount to anything and held off until I had only one load left which I was able to tarp down in the field until the shower passed through. I feel very fortunate to have gotten this hay up dry in very nice shape.....dodged thunder showers two days in a row only by a couple miles.
> 
> For some reason the pictures I take of hay in the barn appear to be lighter in color than they actually are......this alfalfa has a really nice green color in person but the picture is not as dark.
> image.jpg image.jpg


----------



## Swv.farmer

That is some nice looking hay I'd say any one would be proud of that hay.


----------



## Hawk40

Finally got hay weather, laying down some overripe OG today.


----------



## chazhk

Great pics guys! As a non-farmer I love looking at the pics and videos. It makes me feel like my tractors are underutilized...necessary but underutilized. A lot of shredding, a little disc and loader work; that's about all they get.

It would be great to see more videos! I've seen all you've posted since the beginning of the this thread...my wife thinks I'm crazy...she may be on to something.... 

Take care all.

Chaz


----------



## Teslan

First Hay cutting of the year on Sunday. Was hoping to bale this maybe tomorrow, but a couple rains have slowed me down.


----------



## Teslan

Colby said:


> After 9.8 inches over the past 48 hours on this field I was shocked that I would be able to get across it. It's just a small 20 acre sand flat and luckily there were no quick sand pockets. Probably the only field out of the other 500 acres we have that is useable right now. I don't even want to know what our custom fields look like..
> Anyways followed up with a 2nd application of pastora and trooper p+d since it isn't suppose to rain today and the sun is out.
> 
> 
> Notice I keep the bucket on the tractor to get me out of binds if they arise lol.


I always like pictures of your fields. They look so good. Hard to believe that can get you stuck so easily.


----------



## CDennyRun

I got both my fields cut yesterday. The one was extremely rough, and I had to cut it pretty high. It turns out the people on here are right, and sickle bar mowers really don't like the clumps brush hogs leave behind! What a pain in the rear. I'm sure glad I put new knives on it before heading out. So far I've got almost five acres down, and praying for sun! Looks like we might get some rain tonight. Should be baling Sunday if all goes well.

Chris


----------



## rajela

finally cut a little last Friday evening. Had problems getting it dried by Sunday due to cloudy humid weather. Cut about 15 acres or less and made 61 4X5 rolls


----------



## CDennyRun

Just used my rake for the first time, and it did a fantastic job! This field is a little thin, but already seeding out, so I had to cut. Looks like I'll have to double up the windrows.

Chris


----------



## luke strawwalker

rajela said:


> finally cut a little last Friday evening. Had problems getting it dried by Sunday due to cloudy humid weather. Cut about 15 acres or less and made 61 4X5 rolls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st Cut 2016.JPG


How you like that straight axle caddy?? Been looking at maybe getting a caddy and now they've started selling the straight axle ones in our part of the world-- all they've had until the past year or so is the offset wheel ones.

Just curious. Later! OL J R


----------



## rajela

luke strawwalker said:


> How you like that straight axle caddy?? Been looking at maybe getting a caddy and now they've started selling the straight axle ones in our part of the world-- all they've had until the past year or so is the offset wheel ones.
> 
> Just curious. Later! OL J R


OL J R

I really like the caddy and it was cheaper than the offset axle models. I originally bought it to use behind a smaller tractor that wasn't as heavy as my current one but I have found that it works good on either. I first thought the straight axle might try to flip over since it did not have the staggered axle but that isn't the case. I can even fold and unfold the cutter bar and never pin it to the tractor. The best part of the caddy is that I can move the cutter and not have to have the tractor available. I just always fold it up when i am done cutting a field and then I can move it home with the pickup. Now you have to realize that others can move it also!


----------



## paoutdoorsman

I sold my first cutting alfalfa for haylage, but cut 2 pieces of Timothy on Monday for baling. Had very good drying conditions Tuesday, and ran a Pequea 710 across everything in the afternoon. Raked and baled everything Wednesday afternoon. It made some very nice dry hay.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

chazhk said:


> Great pics guys! As a non-farmer I love looking at the pics and videos. It makes me feel like my tractors are underutilized...necessary but underutilized. A lot of shredding, a little disc and loader work; that's about all they get.
> 
> It would be great to see more videos! I've seen all you've posted since the beginning of the this thread...my wife thinks I'm crazy...she may be on to something....
> 
> Take care all.
> Chaz


Myself, Lewis Ranch, Gratefull11 and several others have YouTube channels if you're looking for more videos.


----------



## chazhk

I'll check them out, thanks McDFF!


----------



## Lewis Ranch

McDonald Family Farms said:


> Myself, Lewis Ranch, Gratefull11 and several others have YouTube channels if you're looking for more videos.


I've been bad about videos, if I ever thought about it I'd make more just always remember when the day is done.


----------



## Trotwood2955

Finally was able to get about 30 acres done over last few days, just enough to get started. Yields are off about 20% or more so far thanks to the dry April and cool spring we had. We probably could have made most of it dry but with the daily shower chances we ended up wrapping it all. Looking like next week is going to be some good dry hay weather. Hope that forecast holds.


----------



## luke strawwalker

rajela said:


> OL J R
> I really like the caddy and it was cheaper than the offset axle models. I originally bought it to use behind a smaller tractor that wasn't as heavy as my current one but I have found that it works good on either. I first thought the straight axle might try to flip over since it did not have the staggered axle but that isn't the case. I can even fold and unfold the cutter bar and never pin it to the tractor. The best part of the caddy is that I can move the cutter and not have to have the tractor available. I just always fold it up when i am done cutting a field and then I can move it home with the pickup. Now you have to realize that others can move it also!


Thanks, good to know. I've seen the local dealer put some on the lot, along with the offset ones. Seems like the straight axle ones would eat up tires a lot less (less "scuffing" around turns) but put more "up" pressure on the drawbar with the mower raised, since it doesn't have a tire behind the mower frame to take the weight. Good to know you can fold/unfold the mower without it being hitched up to the tractor without the tongue going six feet in the air!

Is the tongue weighted on them or just heavy enough steel tubing so they don't need extra weight? I've looked at them and I like them, but the price about makes me choke-- hard to believe what they want for what's essentially a wagon rear axle and a steel tubing tongue, with a cylinder and driveshaft added. I've thought about building my own-- I could do it for probably 1/3 the cost of a factory built one.

Later! OL J R


----------



## endrow

Sprayed Alfalfa for leafhopper and baled whole bunch of hay yesterday all on killer Hills


----------



## Tx Jim

luke strawwalker said:


> How you like that straight axle caddy?? Been looking at maybe getting a caddy and now they've started selling the straight axle ones in our part of the world-- all they've had until the past year or so is the offset wheel ones.
> 
> Just curious. Later! OL J R


Luke

I own 2 offset tire type caddies that I purchased both used with disc cutters. If I was interested in buying a new caddy I buy the one with side by side(even) tires simply because the tires won't slide on the top of the crop that's being cut when turning corners.


----------



## endrow

Second cutting coming fast


----------



## rajela

Luke
I am assuming the tongue is really heavy because with the bar folded in the transport position you can't raise the tongue off the ground without the jack and there is no added weight. I also worried about the damn thing tipping over and letting the bar hit the ground when traveling in the headland position and I have never saw it bobble at all and I run 8 mph with it all the time.


----------



## TJH

rajela said:


> Luke
> I am assuming the tongue is really heavy because with the bar folded in the transport position you can't raise the tongue off the ground without the jack and there is no added weight. I also worried about the damn thing tipping over and letting the bar hit the ground when traveling in the headland position and I have never saw it bobble at all and I run 8 mph with it all the time.


Yes it's heavy, the entire left side is filled with concrete, it's your counterweight. It will handle a 10'6'' Krone with no problems.


----------



## CDennyRun

I just finished knocking out my first bales ever. Got 58 out of it, and the little Ford 1715 handled the baler much better than I thought it would. One thing I do have to say, is I really need a canopy!

Chris


----------



## paoutdoorsman

@Trotwood2955, do you usually cut with the side shield raised? Is there some advantage?


----------



## Trotwood2955

No advantage other than being able to cut closer to fencerows without putting dents in the side shield. Usually leave it down all the time but this is a new discbine and a little wider than my old one so still getting used to the new dimensions. That picture was the first field I cut and wanted to be extra careful. I can't stand to have it dented up like I see so many of those shields.

I will never understand why NH designed those side shields like that - makes it just about impossible to cut right up against things when it is down. I know plenty of people who leave them up all the time.


----------



## IAhaymakr

Alfalfa, orchard grass, tall fescue, wrapped at about 25% moisture. The horse crowd loves it and so do my cows.


----------



## endrow

Thought about finding the courage to go out and do halex GT on corn rainfast in an hour


----------



## thendrix

CDennyRun said:


> I just finished knocking out my first bales ever. Got 58 out of it, and the little Ford 1715 handled the baler much better than I thought it would. One thing I do have to say, is I really need a canopy!
> 
> Chris


I'll amen the canopy. The worst part of working in the hay field to me is that tomatoes color I seem to turn. Congrats on your first bales


----------



## chazhk

Great pics guys, love seeing all the different types of equipment, tractors, operations, terrain and countryside (some beautiful country). All for the same purpose...making good "hay"! Makes me want to turn my ranch into a big hay field!  Of course I have several family members that may not take too kindly to it....too many B&Cs running around down there. I'm sure the neighbors would love it. :lol: Thanks for taking the time to post pics!


----------



## luke strawwalker

Tx Jim said:


> Luke
> 
> I own 2 offset tire type caddies that I purchased both used with disc cutters. If I was interested in buying a new caddy I buy the one with side by side(even) tires simply because the tires won't slide on the top of the crop that's being cut when turning corners.


Yeah, that's what I've thought about too... I know decades ago they used to sell pull type sicklebar mowers with the offset wheels, but NOTHING as far offset as these offset caddies. I was sort of scratching my head on why they designed them that way to start with. Turning with offset tires ALWAYS results in some level of "scuffing" of the tire, the stubble, BOTH, or as you pointed out, the mowed forage from the last pass going under the caddy in a turn. I figured that maybe they designed them that way because with the mower raised up in transport position, having the LH tire basically BEHIND the mounted mower would prevent "tip back" and reduce or eliminate any "upward pressure" on the drawbar/hitch of the caddy. Maybe prevent someone from pulling the pin on the caddy to unhitch and being tossed into the rafters when the weight of the mower behind a straight axle would cause it to shoot upward when it was unhitched. But from what he was saying, he's unhitched with the mower folded up and lifted with the straight axle caddy and not had the tongue come up. The only other advantage I could see to the offset tire ones is having the RH tire of the caddy closer to the hitch pin clevis, essentially "shortening" the caddy and allowing it to turn tighter and follow the tractor when mowing faster in a turn to the right. I think the straight axle ones tend to have a longer tongue, which means the mower will turn farther to the right and take longer to "straighten out" after a turn than a shorter, closer coupled caddy. I haven't looked at the two different ones side by side to see really how much difference in tongue length there is between the offsets and straight axle caddies, so maybe I'm all wet there... LOL

Anyway, I'm with you-- If I was buying one new, I think I'd rather just get the straight axle one. I know if I were going to build one, that's the design I'd use. Still don't see why these caddies are SO expensive, considering the basic materials and design. Seems like the straight axle ones are kind a fairly new development, as I've seen the offset ones for years, maybe a decade or so. The straight axle ones have only started appearing in the last couple years or so that I've seen, at least in this part of the country.

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker

rajela said:


> Luke
> I am assuming the tongue is really heavy because with the bar folded in the transport position you can't raise the tongue off the ground without the jack and there is no added weight. I also worried about the damn thing tipping over and letting the bar hit the ground when traveling in the headland position and I have never saw it bobble at all and I run 8 mph with it all the time.


Good to know, thanks!

I know that I've seen some toolbars that were filled with scrap iron and then caps welded on the end for certain implements. I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't do the same with these caddies. Makes sense from a weight distribution standpoint, especially with a folded mower hanging off the back. Might fill them with concrete for that matter.

Later and thanks! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker

thendrix said:


> I'll amen the canopy. The worst part of working in the hay field to me is that tomatoes color I seem to turn. Congrats on your first bales


Kiddie pools are cheap... LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## Hawk40

Wonder if they come in JD green.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Haven't seen pools in JD green, but a rattle can of green could fix that real quick. ???? ????


----------



## chazhk

Now that's being resourceful Luke! I could have saved a boatload of money on a cab had I known about the kiddie pools!


----------



## luke strawwalker

chazhk said:


> Now that's being resourceful Luke! I could have saved a boatload of money on a cab had I known about the kiddie pools!


Now if I could figure out how to get a window unit air conditioner to stay contained under there, I'd be all set... LOL

Later! OL J R


----------



## chazhk

Well Luke, after seeing the pool photo I have no doubt you'll come up with a viable solution.


----------



## JeffinIA

Got my little patch mowed for the first time Saturday .


----------



## JeffinIA

Sorry for the double post


----------



## VA Haymaker

It's started....


----------



## Widairy

Out knocking down some alfalfa, only 2 flowers so far. A little ripe for our tastes but I think the cows will do alright with it.


----------



## Grateful11

Widairy said:


> Out knocking down some alfalfa, only 2 flowers so far. A little ripe for our tastes but I think the cows will do alright with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMG0148.jpg


That's a good looking rig right there.


----------



## swmnhay




----------



## kidbalehook

I told the wife and kids I would be home after work ASAP to bale before rain hit. She sent this pic at 3:00 showing that

they could handle it. I'm glad they did... rain came in as we were putting wagons away. This weather seems so unpredictable

anymore.... I'm glad I only make enough for our 4-H projects and a little mad-money.


----------



## Vol

swmnhay said:


>


What did those big fans set you back Cy?....how much faster is it to dry with those running? 

Regards, Mike


----------



## CDennyRun

kidbalehook said:


> I told the wife and kids I would be home after work ASAP to bale before rain hit. She sent this pic at 3:00 showing that
> 
> they could handle it. I'm glad they did... rain came in as we were putting wagons away. This weather seems so unpredictable
> 
> anymore.... I'm glad I only make enough for our 4-H projects and a little mad-money.


That's just awesome right there!

Chris


----------



## CDennyRun

thendrix said:


> I'll amen the canopy. The worst part of working in the hay field to me is that tomatoes color I seem to turn. Congrats on your first bales


Thanks! It's very rewarding to finally be putting up our own hay. As for the canopy... I need to get to work on that. The ol' cowboy hat only protects so much. Ha ha


----------



## Grateful11

Spring Oats are all cut. Well actually everything is cut.


----------



## swmnhay

Titicale cutting video

https://www.facebook.com/swmnhay/videos/vb.924816200940904/1049733398449183/?type=2&theater&notif_t=like&notif_id=1465356635367587


----------



## swmnhay

Vol said:


> What did those big fans set you back Cy?....how much faster is it to dry with those running?
> 
> Regards, Mike


They were 2.5 M each


----------



## Hawk40

Stacked 3200 60# sm squares last two days off this 3rd year 34ac RR alfalfa block
Cut budded but pre bloom. Took 6 days to dry, last years took 3.
Best single cutting I've ever had and a hard to get early June window.


----------



## chazhk

Love the pic kidbalehook, all in the family! I think that's great that they just jumped in the took care of things.

I was excited when years ago my wife told me she wanted to learn to drive the tractor. She got on it and never looked back...until one hot summer day she said "if you want me to continue to help out you're going to get me a tractor with and air conditioner"! So I did...she loves it and I'm glad she does! My biggest problem now is ALL of the kids and the oldest grandson want to do the tractor work when we head to the ranch. Got more help than tractors! I guess there's worse problems in life...


----------



## thendrix

kidbalehook said:


> I told the wife and kids I would be home after work ASAP to bale before rain hit. She sent this pic at 3:00 showing that
> they could handle it. I'm glad they did... rain came in as we were putting wagons away. This weather seems so unpredictable
> anymore.... I'm glad I only make enough for our 4-H projects and a little mad-money.


That, sir, is one fine woman. You better take care of her. Not many left like that anymore


----------



## umpire52

Started cutting yesterday. Hardly any hay has been cut in my area. The weather has been rainy


----------



## FarmerCline

Cut the last field of spring oats today. The heads were just starting to emerge from the boot. I was going to wait for them to head out before cutting but I was afraid they might get rust like my other varieties of spring oats did and since the weather looked good I figured I had better go ahead and cut them.

I am pretty impressed with these oats.....the variety is everleaf......they are 3 1/2 to 4 foot tall and in the late boot/early head......that is as tall as the other varieties were after fully headed out. They are also about 2 weeks later heading. There was a few places that lodged but with all the heavy rains and high winds we have had it's not too bad.

In the third picture you can see where I ran out of the everleaf oat seed and finished up with forage plus oats which are fully headed out.


----------



## Colby

FarmerCline said:


> Cut the last field of spring oats today. The heads were just starting to emerge from the boot. I was going to wait for them to head out before cutting but I was afraid they might get rust like my other varieties of spring oats did and since the weather looked good I figured I had better go ahead and cut them.
> 
> I am pretty impressed with these oats.....the variety is everleaf......they are 3 1/2 to 4 foot tall and in the late boot/early head......that is as tall as the other varieties were after fully headed out. They are also about 2 weeks later heading. There was a few places that lodged but with all the heavy rains and high winds we have had it's not too bad.
> 
> In the third picture you can see where I ran out of the everleaf oat seed and finished up with forage plus oats which are fully headed out.
> 
> image.jpg image.jpg image.jpg


That's some good looking oats!!

Looks like hay grazer almost as tall and leafy as they are


----------



## FarmerCline

Colby said:


> That's some good looking oats!!
> Looks like hay grazer almost as tall and leafy as they are


 That's what I was thinking while I was cutting them. They are a little different looking than other oats for sure......very wide leaves and the stems are a little larger but not a whole lot.


----------



## Vol

FarmerCline said:


> That's what I was thinking while I was cutting them. They are a little different looking than other oats for sure......very wide leaves and the stems are a little larger but not a whole lot.


If you can get a pic of this variety in a bale, I would like to see it Hayden. Very impressive variety.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11

FC I'd like to see a bale too. Try to get us some figure on the tonnage per acre. Might have to ride up your way one day.

One thing about it this area has got the best drying conditions we've ever seen for June. 80˚, 35% humidity and a good NW breeze.

This is 2 days drying time. Same field as the video above. May have to wait until dark to bale.


----------



## swmnhay

Rakeing Alf/orchard




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1050617198360803


----------



## FarmerCline

Vol said:


> If you can get a pic of this variety in a bale, I would like to see it Hayden. Very impressive variety.
> 
> Regards, Mike





Grateful11 said:


> FC I'd like to see a bale too. Try to get us some figure on the tonnage per acre.


I will get some pictures after I get it baled and figure up the yield. Baled some forage plus spring oats this evening that were cut Tuesday. A bunch more to bale tomorrow and I plan on baling the everleaf oats Saturday.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Not a good day with the JD 348, trip arm and trip dog troubles. Brought out the 58 year old New Holland 68 to finish the day.


----------



## Grateful11

There's 181 - 4x4 rounds in the fields right now with 2 more fields to be rolled tomorrow.

About 2.6 acres of Spring "Ogle" Oats made 30 4x4 bales today. So I'm thinking about 6500 lbs. per acre. We're pleased.


----------



## luke strawwalker

kidbalehook said:


> I told the wife and kids I would be home after work ASAP to bale before rain hit. She sent this pic at 3:00 showing that
> 
> they could handle it. I'm glad they did... rain came in as we were putting wagons away. This weather seems so unpredictable
> 
> anymore.... I'm glad I only make enough for our 4-H projects and a little mad-money.


Nice... she's a keeper!

OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker

swmnhay said:


> Titicale cutting video
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/swmnhay/videos/vb.924816200940904/1049733398449183/?type=2&theater&notif_t=like&notif_id=1465356635367587


Nice... how much fertilizer on there??

OL J R


----------



## IHCman

swmnhay said:


> Titicale cutting video
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/swmnhay/videos/vb.924816200940904/1049733398449183/?type=2&theater&notif_t=like&notif_id=1465356635367587


What do you do with it? Dry Hay? haylage?

I've wanted to try winter rye but haven't yet. The guys I buy my bulls from have been doing some winter rye. First year they tried to make dry hay but it got rained on a lot till it was dry. Second year they green chopped it then bagged it. Seems chopping it the moisture level is pretty critical and the moisture can change fast. To high of moisture and its mush, to dry and it doesn't ensile properly.

Looks great though, should ton out nicely.


----------



## IHCman

FarmerCline said:


> Cut the last field of spring oats today. The heads were just starting to emerge from the boot. I was going to wait for them to head out before cutting but I was afraid they might get rust like my other varieties of spring oats did and since the weather looked good I figured I had better go ahead and cut them.
> 
> I am pretty impressed with these oats.....the variety is everleaf......they are 3 1/2 to 4 foot tall and in the late boot/early head......that is as tall as the other varieties were after fully headed out. They are also about 2 weeks later heading. There was a few places that lodged but with all the heavy rains and high winds we have had it's not too bad.
> 
> In the third picture you can see where I ran out of the everleaf oat seed and finished up with forage plus oats which are fully headed out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Wow that is a beautiful stand. Love the wide leaves. I really need to try some different varietys of forage oats.


----------



## swmnhay

luke strawwalker said:


> Nice... how much fertilizer on there??
> 
> OL J R


It is the neighbors,I don't think he put any fertilizer on it.100 lbs of seed spread with fertilizer buggy and dissed in last fall after corn silage.


----------



## swmnhay

IHCman said:


> What do you do with it? Dry Hay? haylage?
> 
> I've wanted to try winter rye but haven't yet. The guys I buy my bulls from have been doing some winter rye. First year they tried to make dry hay but it got rained on a lot till it was dry. Second year they green chopped it then bagged it. Seems chopping it the moisture level is pretty critical and the moisture can change fast. To high of moisture and its mush, to dry and it doesn't ensile properly.
> 
> Looks great though, should ton out nicely.


He is doing dry hay.Most guys chopped it.Guys that cut at boot stage had a hard time getting it dry enough to even chop,took 4 days to get it down to 65% wasn't good drying weather then either.This was fully headed out and I layed it out in 10' wide swath behind a 13' cutter and had perfect drying weather and it should go today 3 rd day after cutting.

Another guy was here last night to get net and his wasn't drying well he had just disc mowed it,I crimped the neighbors.


----------



## thendrix

leeave96 said:


> Not a good day with the JD 348, trip arm and trip dog troubles. Brought out the 58 year old New Holland 68 to finish the day.
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> image.jpg


That makes me think of Toby Keith "I ain't as good as I once was but I'm as good once as I ever was"


----------



## kidbalehook

CDennyRun said:


> That's just awesome right there!
> 
> Chris


It's funny... I always set everything up, she drives and boys and I stack. Well, they wanted to show me they could handle it. I've been baling since I was old enough to have any memory and I'll be 46 this summer. They had their share of issues getting started....


First off she couldn't figure out how to make the NH 580 swing hitch work with the tractor hydraulics
Then she sends me a text saying baler is leaving a lot of hay on the ground the first 100'... they forgot to let the pick-up down
Son was trying to tighten bales by turning in one of the side wedges... he forgot the year before I showed him how the hydroformatic dial worked.

All in all, it went well, the hay was beautiful, it was sold for a good price to a long-time horse guy right off the wagon (I deliver wagons to his place and he calls when they are empty... works out well for both of us.) The wife and kids got a better appreciation of everything I do and definitely got more appreciation for what they are capable of. A win-win for everyone!


----------



## YFF

The good Lord blessed us with our best hay crop ever this year.


----------



## Tx Jim

leeave96 said:


> Not a good day with the JD 348, trip arm and trip dog troubles. Brought out the 58 year old New Holland 68 to finish the day.


Be sure & remove the grease from inside the trip dog gear and adjust the measuring wheel as I described on the other forum and I'll bet you'll be leaving the NH 68 in the barn.


----------



## reede

Just got through baling the last of the first round of AU Grazer lespedeza. Really pretty stuff this time. It really responded to a bit of boron sprayed about a month ago.


----------



## endrow

Gotta shower one tenth of an inch on 15 Acres of hay glad to get it away and we probably could have finished the first cutting this week but did not know for Saturday and Sunday have a daughter getting married. Big outside wedding no rain or storms please


----------



## hillside hay

It's finally go time! Timothy heads are just now emerging and the orchard is just about done blooming.


----------



## swmnhay

177 today.3.17 ton per acre alf/orchard


----------



## Grateful11

242 4x4 rounds this week, some isn't the best looking hay we've ever seen but it'll fill that gut. I think 325 for the year so far.


----------



## FarmerCline

I had to quit baling this afternoon because with the very low humidity were having the oats got too dry to make a nice bale. Had to wait until about 7 this evening for the humidity to rise some so leaves weren't shattering so much......baled until 10 tonight.

Decided this afternoon since the weather still looks clear until Tuesday to make a early second cutting of alfalfa. It had been 26 days since cutting and it was in early bud.....should make some super nice hay.


----------



## Hawk40

[quote name="Hawk40" post="417938" timestamp="1465363421"]Stacked 3200 60# sm squares last two days off this 3rd year 34ac RR alfalfa block
Cut budded but pre bloom. Took 6 days to dry, last years took 3.
Best single cutting I've ever had and a hard to get early June window.[/quote

The accumulater/grapple/skid steer gimmick got pretty much overwhelmed as far as keeping up with the baler. An accumulator hitched to the baler with two grapples loading would be much better, but I'm thinking a bale wagon is my best option as far as getting sm sq's in a stack quickly. I've never seen one in use but they look like they can load and move a lot of hay.
I pretty much have to do sm squares, I don't feed anything and have no interest in exporting.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Finished seeding two weeks ago. Been planting corn in between rain events, pretty much done with it debating on another couple acres. Fingers crossed crossed on the weather window starting Sunday


----------



## Bgriffin856

Had a line of thunderstorms move through last Sunday. Had some wind and about a half inch of rain. Put out a ef-1 tornado about 15 miles to the southeast



Been very happy with the new to us planter. Planted some at 34 inches and narrowed it 30 inches. Meters the seed alot better than the old 1240 did. Larger fertilizer hoppers make things go faster with less stops to fill. Big improvement all around


----------



## JMT

I have a love hate relationship with this field. Great views, but trying to not fall out of the seat wears me out.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Massey Ferguson 50 and New Holland 68 baler:

When the JD348 went down, we pulled out our trusty New Holland 68 and pulled it with our find Massey Ferguson 50 diesel. Baling timothy hay, 1st cut of the season. Beautiful brick shaped bales. This New Holland doesn't know what is a banana bale.

Oldest son is stacking, my daughter is at the helm of the MF50. My middle son and I are somewhere on the edge of the field troubleshooting the JD348 baler (which appears to be sorted out now) and my Wife is doing the video.






JD 5055d and our new to us JD 348 square baler after we got the bugs worked out:

The tractor is running at 540 PTO rpms, 1st gear which is about 1.8 mph. Again the hay is timothy. This particular windrow was very large as several windrows were raked together. Not sure why the windrow was so big - but it is what it is. My boys were hopin' on this windrow, but it was relatively short in length. Don't think anyone could sustain a full day at that pace... ;-)

I feared my 50 hp JD5055d tractor might come-up short on hp for this baler. Deere says (which I take with a large grain of salt) 35 hp minimum. Again, I'm running 50ish PTO hp. I think if the hay was higher in moisture - say late in the evening, the tractor might not workout so well on a throat full of hay in this baler. This hay was cut, tedded, raked and baled in unusually low humidity and fair winds, 8-14 mph, so it was very dry. No chunk of hay anywhere on this field that would flunk the old three twist test. With the dry weather and only 24 hrs in a day, we put off installing the hay preservative tank/system, but have that and a bale monitor (JD version of the Agtronix BHT-2) hopefully installed and ready to go if needed.






Bill


----------



## FarmerCline

Started baling the everleaf oats yesterday and finished up this morning. It's been a little hard to get everything I had cut baled in a timely fashion because the humidity has been so low during the day that the oats get too dry to bale and I only have a few hours in the morning and evening when there is enough humidity to bale. When the oats get too dry the leaves crumble and it's hard to make a good bale......it's unusual to have that problem here.....normally the humidity is high enough to bale oats all day.


----------



## chazhk

Absolutely gorgeous country JMT... But I can see the difficulty staying in the saddle!

After watching those square bale videos...you definitely want to be the guy driving the tractor!!


----------



## glasswrongsize

It's not really in keeping with the "haying" pics and video thread, but here is the river bottoms that finally dried enough to get the corn planted. Fingers crossed that no floods for awhile...the bottoms are always a crap shoot.

First off, it's a little treacherous getting there....

































23 acres don't seem like too many for most people on here









and I have it better than some, but an 8' disk and a 8' soil pulverizer makes for a long time in the seat...especially that it needed cut, let dry out, cut again on the bias, dry again, wash rinse repeat for 3 days.









But it all came to fruition Saturday morning and got the corn in the ground with the ole 494. I had finished up and planted around the perimeter. The reason the markers are off is NOT due to auto steer...the overhanging trees on the way down to the bottoms will turn them into pretzels...a Wall of Shame moment from last year.

Had a wall of shame moment this year too...my temperament only thinks of taking pics when all is going well....not when the 460 is stuck belly deep in the "road" to the bottoms.









Henry Moore corn planted on 36" rows at @14780 population. Hopefully it will have ears the size of watermelons and too big to get up the elevator on my New Idea one-row picker!!!

73, Mark


----------



## Bgriffin856

I like your style of farming glass much like ours  you got us beat we don't have a individual field that's 23 acres


----------



## Bgriffin856

Well Saturday started out with a 80% chance of rain just like they predicted for a week by 10a.m. it was down to 40 by noon 20 figures :angry: so waited till 3 in the afternoon then started mowing and mowed more today. Mowed all the easy drying stuff as today it only got to the low 60's but with low humidity and high winds. Might reach 80 by Wednesday rain on thursday and cloudy and partly sunny conditions for tomorrow and Tuesday temps in the low to mid 70's

Gave the 400 a good workout this afternoon



Wind kept blowing hay all over, not complaining it was drying very nicely


----------



## glasswrongsize

Bgriffin856 said:


> I like your style of farming glass much like ours  you got us beat we don't have a individual field that's 23 acres


Yeah, I'm purdy big-time...and have a head which could be measured on the Rockwell hardness scale. That field was actually left to be overgrown years ago. I should correct myself...the "patch" is 23 acres/17 tillable. The patch is in a horseshoe in the river. Just a matter of feet beyond the trees is the river. If we have drought this year, it might make something. I have 17 fields/patches totalling ~78 acres...so I would say that you and I are in nearly the same boat. Hard work is its own reward. 
73, Mark


----------



## Bgriffin856

glasswrongsize said:


> Yeah, I'm purdy big-time...and have a head which could be measured on the Rockwell hardness scale. That field was actually left to be overgrown years ago. I should correct myself...the "patch" is 23 acres/17 tillable. The patch is in a horseshoe in the river. Just a matter of feet beyond the trees is the river. If we have drought this year, it might make something. I have 17 fields/patches totalling ~78 acres...so I would say that you and I are in nearly the same boat. Hard work is its own reward.
> 73, Mark


Making something out of nothing is very satisfying


----------



## Colby

Finally rolling here this morning in Texas 
http://s1169.photobucket.com/user/thect2013/media/8A90FC79-DE5A-4DD7-947C-6AE834166634.mp4.html


----------



## glasswrongsize

Colby said:


> Finally rolling here this morning in Texas
> http://s1169.photobucket.com/user/thect2013/media/8A90FC79-DE5A-4DD7-947C-6AE834166634.mp4.html


I see windshield wipers on your hay-cutting machine? You must have the same weatherman that i do...called for 0% chance of rain, but....
73, Mark


----------



## Mellow

Was able to bale until almost 8 in the evening with the low humidity.


----------



## FarmerCline

FarmerCline said:


> I will get some pictures after I get it baled and figure up the yield. Baled some forage plus spring oats this evening that were cut Tuesday. A bunch more to bale tomorrow and I plan on baling the everleaf oats Saturday.


 I finally remembered to take a camera (don't have a fancy smartphone) with me to get a picture of the everleaf oats in a bale. The bale is a bit bleached out because it has been 5 days since it was baled so I cut it open so you could see the color inside. I am very pleased with the yield 110 55 pound bales an acre cut at late boot just as the head was starting to come out. That is about as good of a yield as I have gotten with other varieties of oats cut when fully headed out. Should have good feed value since it was cut early.....think I may send off a sample for my own curiosity.

Also took a picture of the inside of a bale of alfalfa that had busted.....only 26 days since last cut and it made 59 60 pound bales an acre.....very, very pleased with that yield as I usually only get about 30-40 bales an acre on second and later cuttings of alfalfa.


----------



## r82230

Farmer,

Nice!!!! Almost looks good enough to eat, na I will stick to my Cheerios.

Larry


----------



## r82230

Finally got a rain day to post a couple of pictures, raking with my H&S X-rake and baling a different field.





  








Raking




__
r82230


__
Jun 16, 2016








Baled at about 30 5x5 bales per hour in this field, level enough that I don't have to worry about rolling over to the neighbors and having them confiscated, while kicking them out that fast.





  








Baling




__
r82230


__
Jun 16, 2016


----------



## Bgriffin856

Got all but three acres that we had down round baled before the rain. Some was a little on the damp/ tough side so it's going to sit in the field and cook out for a bit. Had cloudy cool lake effect clouds Monday which really slowed drying luckily there was a decent breeze and little to no dew. Tuesday was a beautiful drying day raked and baled all but about eight acres that need to dry some. Raked it all up Wednesday and just started to bale when it sprinkled enough that it was too damp to bale. Miss the rain this morning so was able to bale all but the three acres which was very heavy and has bluestem in it. Half inch of rain this evening still which was much needed and im glad we didn't get the two plus inches pushing three some areas got the past two days. Sure wasn't ideal conditions, the kind that make you question your decision making....

Seems like sometimes all you do is go from tractor to another....



Still one of the most beautiful sights is windrowed hay ready to be baled imo


----------



## thendrix

Amen to that Bgriffin


----------



## Colby

7 bales off of 1.2 acres of Tifton 85


----------



## gosh

Still playing catch up to you guys. It's raining, but only on about 2 acres at a time!


----------



## Vol

gosh said:


> Still playing catch up to you guys. It's raining, but only on about 2 acres at a time!


What part of Wyoming are you in gosh?

Regards, Mike


----------



## gosh

Vol said:


> What part of Wyoming are you in gosh?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Star Valley. Far western border next to Idaho. High elevation.


----------



## farmchik13

Finished up 1st cutting early this week. Not exactly sure how many acres we made but ended up with about 100 round bales & 500 squares. Not bad for mostly old equipment that continuously breaks down & fields not being taken care of last 4-5 years. Hoping to slowly start replacing the equipment with newer stuff.





  








20160605 144645




__
farmchik13


__
Jun 7, 2016












  








20160609 160139




__
farmchik13


__
Jun 18, 2016











  








20160611 203058




__
farmchik13


__
Jun 18, 2016











  








20160613 131757




__
farmchik13


__
Jun 18, 2016


----------



## deadmoose

I got started today. The Ol' Green Dodge did its job. Even called in some rain this evening...














Phone pic orientation no longer works...


----------



## Lewis Ranch

We been doing square hay for the last few days didn't make a whole lot but the hay was fair. A friend shot a few videos of the bandit running so I'll get those upload soon. A special thanks to Troy from Mcdonald family farms on here, the bandit had a line come loose Saturday and I lost lots of hydraulic fluid and didn't have Enough on hand. He had about 4 gallons that saved my Sunday of baling and let me get the last 600 up. Back to round hay this week still have about 1000 acres to go.


----------



## Lewis Ranch




----------



## Cmm




----------



## Timz

Finally dried out enough to get our first cutting. This is my 3rd year with this coastal field I had sprigged. I'll see how much it made when I get it rolled up.


----------



## Tx Jim

Timz said:


> Finally dried out enough to get our first cutting. This is my 3rd year with this coastal field I had sprigged. I'll see how much it made when I get it rolled up.


Looks purty good on my computer monitor!


----------



## thendrix

Cmm said:


> image.jpg image.jpg image.jpg


Is the last picture how you "make more hay"?


----------



## MDill

My wife and I made a huge move this spring to a new farm, new area and farming for ourselves instead of for other people. Been a tough year so far, breakdowns and being broke, but damn it's worth it at the end of the day.

Most of the photo credit goes to my wife, I suck at taking good pictures.


----------



## Grateful11

Very nice MDill !


----------



## rajela

Nice pics and I like the expensive hitch pins your using.......those are some nice round cows also...


----------



## Dill

His new farm is even better looking in person. I"m pretty jealous. All the hayground right there on the farm and not having to haul equipment and hay up and down the rd.


----------



## Vol

Very nice MDill....you may suck at pics, but you sure can pic a pretty farm! Very nice. Outstanding Bank barn.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Colby

Cut some overly rank coastal and Bahia grass today. The guy claimed its all organic hay... Lol. 
Anyways I'm going to have to talk him into that gopher poison won't compromise your organic program.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Oh my!  Right in the heart of the Northeast Kingdom!  A great place to be!

The best to you and the family!

Now you gotta find a farm, close by, for Arlen and his family!

Dave


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

A question about the big barn if I may.

Is the gable end sticking out in front of the cupola a "barn bridge"? Not sure why there weren't more of them down here in southern NH as they sure are handy!


----------



## CaseIH

Haven't had a chance to add any pictures for a while, been a little busy with finally finishing the first cutting. Now to stand by, pray for rain and wait for number two.


----------



## VA Haymaker

CaseIH said:


> Haven't had a chance to add any pictures for a while, been a little busy with finally finishing the first cutting. Now to stand by, pray for rain and wait for number two.


It's amazing how in your first pic, the square bales from the JD's pan thrower fell into a perfect stack on the wagon! Bet you can't do that New Holland or MF belt thrower......

    

Nice pics AND equipment!

Bill


----------



## CaseIH

leeave96 said:


> It's amazing how in your first pic, the square bales from the JD's pan thrower fell into a perfect stack on the wagon! Bet you can't do that New Holland or MF belt thrower......
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics AND equipment!
> 
> Bill


Bill,

LOL! I was the guy on the wagon and not the nice AC cab in that little operation, all I can say in DUST!!! Wow what a mess, I was about six shades darker when we got done doing those two loads. But too many new or at least new to me equipment purchases this year. The kick back wagon is on my list for next year, trust me!


----------



## VA Haymaker

One of our wagon loads....


----------



## CDennyRun

leeave96 said:


> One of our wagon loads....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg


Nice looking bricks!

Chris


----------



## Cmm

Random shots from the barn


----------



## Bgriffin856

Laid out some more on Friday. Dried quick with temps in the mid to upper 80's low humidity and good breeze 





Made 400+ squares put on two wagons, round baled the rest. I have a feeling my tendencies are going to bite me one day....


----------



## endrow

We are dry hoping for rain but not storms is 60 Acres of wheat that's just about ready


----------



## sethd11

I finally had time to post some pictures. Just to inspire some conversations.


----------



## sethd11

Food for thought on my love for my 5070 hayliner. I was averaging 5-7 strokes per each bale made. Made for some serious bales an hr. Cookie cutter bales too


----------



## Grateful11

Not exactly hay but a Krone Straw Processor, makes pellets right in the field.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Tried to make it rain today. Rain and storms all around, getting a tad dry. I have a feeling it's going to be a monsoon this fall

Some timothy fescue mix heavier than I had thought. It'll make some nice looking squares


----------



## r82230

sethd11 said:


> Food for thought on my love for my 5070 hayliner. I was averaging 5-7 strokes per each bale made. Made for some serious bales an hr. Cookie cutter bales too


Wow, that is a 5-7 inch slab on a 35 inch bale. I have read that the 5070 can swallow some hay, but at it's 93 stokes a minute, you are definitely cranking out some bales!!! 13 plus a minute, I sure am glad I'm not trying to stack them on a wagon behind that thing.


----------



## sethd11

It's flat out amazing. What this Baler can do. We are going on 4-5 years with it. I calculate the bales per hour all the time because I am always calculating for preservative rates. 25-35 bales every three minutes. Obviously this is in good conditions. Throw in 20-25% moisture and that slows down quick. I just really enjoy making small sqaures, and we are up on maintenance. Blowing off the Baler completely each day we bale makes a difference too in reliability. You'd be surprised that's for sure. , I was.


----------



## sethd11

Actually my biggest problem that I have is that the bales are going to quickly into my accumulator and it doesn't close fast enough for the gate to shut .


----------



## Cmm

Got last of my corn in the ground in my duck hole I call
"Cypress Bend"

I put in 30ac for the ducks and we leave it for s refuge.

It wa VERY hot

Temp was 104 feel like


----------



## Vol

Cmm said:


> Got last of my corn in the ground in my duck hole I call
> "Cypress Bend"
> 
> I put in 30ac for the ducks and we leave it for s refuge.
> 
> It wa VERY hot
> 
> Temp was 104 feel like


What body of water are you near Cmm?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Cmm

I have a farm w of covington on the miss River hatchie River confluence it is named "Ms Hatchie"
and I have one on the north forked deer River in dyer .

Miss River pic below from drone footage

Mike I live in kingston w of knoxville

I'm all vol to!

This is a link to a drake migration video filme at my farm 
"Cypress Bend" in dyer on n forked deer


----------



## Cmm

http://youtu.be/ZniltPswqNg


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Lewis Ranch said:


> We been doing square hay for the last few days didn't make a whole lot but the hay was fair. A friend shot a few videos of the bandit running so I'll get those upload soon. A special thanks to Troy from Mcdonald family farms on here, the bandit had a line come loose Saturday and I lost lots of hydraulic fluid and didn't have Enough on hand. He had about 4 gallons that saved my Sunday of baling and let me get the last 600 up. Back to round hay this week still have about 1000 acres to go.


Happy to help you out, glad the rest of the day went off without a hitch. I've gotta get some fields sprigged so they will be as pretty as y'alls. Let me know if all that square hay is sold yet or not, got a guy who wants 300 bales "right now" and everyone else is 2 weeks out.


----------



## hillside hay

I'm just hoping I didn't out punt my coverage today. That field looks bigger this morning.


----------



## CDennyRun

Cut a 3.5 acre field that's new to me today. Went really smooth, no hang ups for the sickle bar mower, and not many weeds to speak of. Not expecting much off of it, but I'll overseed it in fall, and give it some fertilizer. The folks that own the property are incredibly cool. Might have some new good folks we could call friends. It was a good day.

Chris



















They pulled the sheep off as soon as they got home.


----------



## Tx Jim

sethd11 said:


> Food for thought on my love for my 5070 hayliner. I was averaging 5-7 strokes per each bale made. Made for some serious bales an hr. Cookie cutter bales too


These bales of yours in your photo appear to me to have a lot more than 5-7 strokes per bale. Granted the bales are very nice looking.


----------



## Vol

Cmm said:


> I have a farm w of covington on the miss River hatchie River confluence it is named "Ms Hatchie"
> and I have one on the north forked deer River in dyer .
> 
> Miss River pic below from drone footage
> 
> Mike I live in kingston w of knoxville
> 
> I'm all vol to!
> 
> This is a link to a drake migration video filme at my farm
> "Cypress Bend" in dyer on n forked deer


Those Hatchie River bottoms are some fine farmland/duck and deer hunting. I have a few ducks here in E TN on the French Broad but it is pitiful compared to W. TN. We have what we call a good year about every six or seven years. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## sethd11

Jim, some of them do have more strokes. I don't run the Baler that fast all the time. I should try to take a video of the Baler by the knotter so you guys will believe me. I don't believe it my self sometimes because the bales really don't look like 5-7 stroke messed up bales.


----------



## endrow

Busy day wheat and second cutting hay the same time


----------



## MDill

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> A question about the big barn if I may.
> Is the gable end sticking out in front of the cupola a "barn bridge"? Not sure why there weren't more of them down here in southern NH as they sure are handy!


This one isn't a bank barn actually. I'm assuming it was designed by the same person who built a lot of the high drive type barns up here though. The part sticking out towards the camera was an indoor silo, I'm assuming for loose hay. The ducts and wooden vents are still up there along with the track. I'll try to snag a picture of it as I'm really not sure how it would've functioned. Looks a lot like something they use in Alpine slope farms. 
Interesting looking at old barns and seeing what the previous users did to modify them though.


----------



## fball1208

A few from yesterday


----------



## rajela

Saturday evening....praying for rain today.....


----------



## Colby

rajela said:


> Saturday evening....praying for rain today.....
> 
> Fertilizer.JPG


At least you have enough courage to put it out.. I really need to put out a little but i don't trust these 20% chances.


----------



## rajela

They was calling for 60% on Mon & Tues when this was put out and then they dropped it to 20%, now it is back up to 80%. Still praying on my end.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Colby said:


> At least you have enough courage to put it out.. I really need to put out a little but i don't trust these 20% chances.


Me either. Had about 8 acres of Johnson Grass I wanted to sling some on and we ended up getting a short shower today but not enough to dissolve the dry fert. Not worth the money just to watch it fizzle away in the heat.


----------



## CDennyRun

It was a really nice day to turn the hay over, 75 and a easy breeze from the west. Should be baling tomorrow. Man I really really need a tedder!


----------



## Grateful11

Combining was finished Sat. 65 bushels of Oats per acre, not bad! Bright sun until the Combine got rolling and then clouds rolled in from nowhere. The old IH 82 handled it just fine. Straw was baled Monday. Now just waiting on some real rain, 0.55" for June is not too good.


----------



## HALLSHAY

Link to a friends drone video from upstate NY.

https://www.skypixel.com/share/video/hayfest-2016


----------



## oliver1850

HALLSHAY said:


> Link to a friends drone video from upstate NY.
> 
> https://www.skypixel.com/share/video/hayfest-2016


I wan't one of them drones


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

HALLSHAY said:


> Link to a friends drone video from upstate NY.
> 
> https://www.skypixel.com/share/video/hayfest-2016


Must be really heavy if they're only baling one windrow at a time. Any idea what grass?


----------



## swmnhay

I got done baleing 1st cutting last night and cutting 2nd cutting today.


----------



## Timz

My 10 acre Coastal field made 48 5x6 bales. Took until the end of June to get first cutting due to all the rain. We've already received more than a years worth of rain in the first six months. Now it's looking dry already. Got to love Texas weather.


----------



## endrow

Finished up the wheat yesterday with 2 combines got two tenths of an inch of rain , tedded raked started to bale and plant beans


----------



## endrow

excellent crop of wheat for up on the Shale Hills


----------



## endrow

Just could not beat the color of the straw


----------



## Grateful11

What kinda yield did the Wheat make?


----------



## PaMike

Its pretty rare to see that many NH tractors in one field. Just not that popular here. Whats the buyer do with that much straw?


----------



## Lostin55

Getting some alfalfa put away.


----------



## Colby

2nd cut coastal turning out decent.


----------



## Hokelund Farm

Twin heifer calves, bull calf from my favorite cow, 560 diesel pulling NH 492, and following the 460 gas pulling a Gehl 1090.

Put up some really nice hay earlier this week.


----------



## CDennyRun

HALLSHAY said:


> Link to a friends drone video from upstate NY.
> 
> https://www.skypixel.com/share/video/hayfest-2016


I could watch that over and over. Great vid!

Chris


----------



## Thorim

Grateful11 said:


> Combining was finished Sat. 65 bushels of Oats per acre, not bad! Bright sun until the Combine got rolling and then clouds rolled in from nowhere. The old IH 82 handled it just fine. Straw was baled Monday. Now just waiting on some real rain, 0.55" for June is not too good.


^

^

What is the year make and model of that tractor pull combine please?????


----------



## Bgriffin856

Been a busy week gathered and put away a bunch of rounds made some squares mowed some more and squared some more.






Out did myself again. ..around 250. Made the field fit on two loads



Usually this wet hole has water standing in it year round...mowed right through it, dry as a bone


----------



## Osman1

Here is a few pics so far


----------



## Osman1

Sorry for upside down pictures don't know how to fix. While I am at it here is what tried to go thru the 1840, notice the red paint that is where it got stuck in the stuffer


----------



## chazhk

We all use our land and equipment to grow something...this is what's growing at Lewis Creek Ranch in south Texas. Not necessarily a crop but the end result is the same. $$$$ pays the bills! They will not finish out until the first of September so they have a long way to go but looking good so far. Hope you guys have a safe and happy July 4th!

Chaz


----------



## Grateful11

Thorim said:


> ^
> 
> ^
> 
> What is the year make and model of that tractor pull combine please?????


It's an IH 686 with an M&W Turbo kit, 106hp at the PTO, it was dynoed about 10-12 years ago when the Torque Amplifier was worked on. Not the original paint but has never been overhauled, something over 4000 hours on it.


----------



## Colby

Some decent Bahia grass today. (Decent for Bahia)


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Love those fields with mile and half mile runs!


----------



## Vol

Lewis Ranch said:


> Love those fields with mile and half mile runs!


What is that snaking up your leveling rod?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11

New Kuhn video of their center pivot mower conditioner. Looks nice. Models up to 13'


----------



## endrow

Grateful11 said:


> What kinda yield did the Wheat make?


 Most of the wheat you'll get right over 80 bushel per acre. Had a 10 acre section that did a hundred bushel.


----------



## Colby

68 bales off of 10 acres. These 6-7 bpa jobs sure are spoiling me this year.


----------



## Grateful11

Colby I sure like that setup. Good looking hay too.


----------



## Dill

Today's haying spot. Looks flatter in the pic trust me.


----------



## fe390man

Finished up last 30 acres of 2nd today.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Vol said:


> What is that snaking up your leveling rod?
> 
> Regards, Mike


That's just the guide for it they put on them now days. Kinda strange but there must be a reason.


----------



## stack em up

I swear every thing that could break today, did. 3 rakes, a tractor, and the skidloader. Had to dig to the bottom of the rake barrel to finish some alfalfa that got too dry to chop.


----------



## stack em up

I swear every thing that could break today, did. 3 rakes, a tractor, and the skidloader. Had to dig to the bottom of the rake barrel to finish some alfalfa that got too dry to chop.


----------



## SwingOak

Finishing first cutting on the 4th of July


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Very very jealous, would love to be baling hay that thick. Love the rig too, had to get 75 acres up by myself this weekend cuz my help is on vacation. I'm lucky I had a buddy come rake for me or I wouldn't have gotten it done. Made me wish for one of those.



Colby said:


> 68 bales off of 10 acres. These 6-7 bpa jobs sure are spoiling me this year.


----------



## Colby

McDonald Family Farms said:


> Very very jealous, would love to be baling hay that thick. Love the rig too, had to get 75 acres up by myself this weekend cuz my help is on vacation. I'm lucky I had a buddy come rake for me or I wouldn't have gotten it done. Made me wish for one of those.


Raking and baling separate by yourself is no fun, that is for sure. I've had my fair share of that this summer cause it's been so wet I don't even want to risk getting the tractor, rake and baler stuck cause that would for sure be a mess. I cut some more today that'll go 8 or 10 bales per acre. I believe it'll be the last of it for the year though. Back to the normal 1-2 bales per acre from here on out I believe


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Is it all Tifton-85? What did you do to it to make it yield so high?



Colby said:


> Raking and baling separate by yourself is no fun, that is for sure. I've had my fair share of that this summer cause it's been so wet I don't even want to risk getting the tractor, rake and baler stuck cause that would for sure be a mess. I cut some more today that'll go 8 or 10 bales per acre. I believe it'll be the last of it for the year though. Back to the normal 1-2 bales per acre from here on out I believe


Here's some of my pictures from this weekend so I don't totally derail the thread. I was pleasantly surprised that this stuff made 2-3 bales per acre. Stopped at Dairy Queen for a snack and was too wide to fit through the drive through haha. Also, the last two were last week when I taught my 15 year old brother to bale hay. He had rolled a couple with me in the tractor before but he did 75 acres by himself with only one lopsided bale, I was so proud.


----------



## Grateful11

I know this is a bit off topic but my wife and I like watch the European bike races for the scenery, lots of farm country over there. In my youth I used to ride quite a bit too.

Interesting tractor display.


----------



## Grateful11

Water skiing but we can't figure out how they're being pulled.






Amazing what a little moisture will do, worked up nice and clean.






Looks like I'm limited to two videos per listing. Had to make two listings.


----------



## Colby

McDonald Family Farms said:


> Is it all Tifton-85? What did you do to it to make it yield so high?


Very little Tifton. Most of it is just straight over grown coastal that got fertilized no telling how many pounds per acre back in the middle of April first of May and then got 25-30" of rain on it since then and is just now getting cut.


----------



## Colby

45 more acres of coastal on the ground today. Windrows are 9' wide and probably a foot tall. 


Have about a 100 acres on the ground. Going to start baling tomorrow. Should make 500 bales by Saturday if I can keep both balers clicking along


----------



## Bgriffin856

Few from this weekend

From Saturday evening, we were just on the edge of the system that was to the south


Monday, two balers in one field...the dark clouds in the background put out just enough that we couldn't get the other fields we had ready to bale, baled. Got it dried out today and baled but the hay mowed Monday is currently getting irrigated :angry:


----------



## Dill

That is one heck of a sunset pic.


----------



## JLP




----------



## Trotwood2955

Finished up first cutting a week ago. Weather wasn't perfect but not nearly as challenging as some years. When we did get breaks the weather was good - low humidity, sunny days, lots of breeze, and hardly any dew. And yields were ok considering the wacky spring we had where it warmed up early, then cooled down in April with hardly any moisture. The later maturing Timothy definitely did better than the earlier OG which I think was stunted more from the weather this spring. Most of the Timothy averaged 8-9 4x5 bales/acre. Would have been done sooner had I not made the mistake of running the baler pickup into a rock. I know things happen but I am still pretty mad at myself over that...especially when I knew it was there and thought I could make it over it like I had before. Took almost a week for the various parts to come in - a lot of it wasn't in stock, and then the dealership had to reorder when some of the wrong parts were delivered initially. Luckily a friend was able to custom bale for me that week so we were still able to get some done, just not as much as I would have liked. On the bright side, I learned how to tear apart and reassemble a NH baler pickup now...


----------



## Lostin55

Ouch^^^^^


----------



## Lostin55

I guess that I can relate...We figured out why it quit moving.


----------



## Dill

I did the same thing to my round bale pickup last year. I raked it onto the rock and drove straight into it. Sucks when the only person you can blame is yourself.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Trot, My son dropped a NH 570 into a brook a number of years ago! Pick-up looked similar! Trying to bale back-swath, and dropped right wheel in!


----------



## glasswrongsize

Well, the corn on the up-ground is shooting ears. Was kinda concerned at first :huh: , then I realized I wasn't looking high enough. 









73, Mark


----------



## Colby

Long afternoon of windrows this size, slow baling, clogging up the rake and still dealing with quick sand pockets. Got it done though. 45 acres made 312 5x5.5.


----------



## endrow

We usually try to combine about a thousand bushel of rye for seed each year , good yeild good straw, slow going


----------



## FarmerCline

endrow said:


> We usually try to combine about a thousand bushel of rye for seed each year , good yeild good straw, slow going


 Nice looking crop. How many bushels an acre did that make? Looks like part of that field is quite steep......about like much of my ground.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Spent the day baling hay and killing some weeds. Grass is slow coming back with no rain but the weeds haven't slowed down.


----------



## gosh

View attachment IMG_2400.MOV


Not sure this is going to work, but I'll try. My 14 year old son swathing. Easy to tell when he starts thinking about girls...rows start getting crooked....


----------



## gosh

Delivered some more hay to a neighbor today. This pic is from his place and overlooks ours. If you have a magnifying glass, you can see my son swathing our place!









The neighbor I was speaking of has two horses, two cows and several yaks. Yes, yaks. I'd never seen one, either. But they seemed interested in what we were doing so I snapped their picture.


----------



## CDennyRun

gosh said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ IMG_2400.MOV
> 
> Not sure this is going to work, but I'll try. My 14 year old son swathing. Easy to tell when he starts thinking about girls...rows start getting crooked....


It's a good thing he's willing to work, and likes girls! Seems most boys these days don't.

Chris


----------



## gosh

CDennyRun said:


> It's a good thing he's willing to work, and likes girls! Seems most boys these day don't.
> 
> Chris


I literally laughed out loud at that. Good call !!!!!


----------



## endrow

FarmerCline said:


> Nice looking crop. How many bushels an acre did that make? Looks like part of that field is quite steep......about like much of my ground.


 The Rye yeiled 55 bushel Per acre.. straw yields just shy of 3 ton per acre.


----------



## endrow

We had six tenths of an inch of rain one day this week and one day last week and prior to that we were really dry we're still on the dry side third cutting Alfalfa grass mix are just starting to flower and they're on the short7 side that's for sure they should have had rain


----------



## umpire52

Cut hay last Tuesday. Unexpected rain on Thursday Friday Saturday and then again Monday. Looking like rain tomorrow. Going to bale it today. Still have 70 acers of first cutting left to do. 55 is on soft ground so have to wait for it to dry out some. Hoping to be done in 2 weeks. Been a weird year. Seems tough to get a 3 day window and been humid.

Jeff


----------



## Dill

One of the more interesting buildings I've made hay around. The story is the Woman who owns the land family used to live on Nantucket and owned quite a chunk of the island. She bought a huge piece of property here in town almost 400 acres and built this out on the hill in the woods cause she missed lighthouses. Its basically her camp. There are 20 acres of fields by the road and her main house. Then its a 20 min uphill tractor ride through the woods to another 10 acres and this.


----------



## endrow

Combine 20 acres of Oats and making 20 acres of hay on some rented ground


----------



## bja105

My first time making hay in our own field. I mowed, a neighbor raked and baled. This was last month, when we haf an unusually dry and windy stretch. I mowed Sunday, it was baled Tuesday.


I used the same mower yesterday to mow some weeds we just rotated our herd out of.



We have been very dry lately. Very little regrowth since first cut. Its a bummer, since I am looking to use my new to me Vermeer 605c


----------



## swmnhay

Last windrow for today.

https://www.facebook.com/swmnhay/


----------



## JD3430

View from the cab


----------



## gosh

JD3430 said:


> View from the cab


How tall is that? I lack perspective sitting here in my living room....


----------



## JD3430

That crop is about 4-5' tall


----------



## hillside hay

JD3430 said:


> View from the cab


Is that the field where the sprayer got stuck last spring?
Looks like it drops off pretty quick on the right.


----------



## SCtrailrider

JD3430 said:


> That crop is about 4-5' tall


What is that your cutting?? Nice looking from here...


----------



## JD3430

hillside hay said:


> Is that the field where the sprayer got stuck last spring?
> Looks like it drops off pretty quick on the right.


No, this is a high elevation (for my area) field.
The one you speak of is a low lying field that gets really soft in the spring. 
You are right about the drop-off. There's only a few places where bales can be safely placed. It's challenging. I can't imagine what a snooze-fest a flat field must be!!


----------



## JD3430

SCtrailrider said:


> What is that your cutting?? Nice looking from here...


That is orchard/Timothy mix. A local conservancy asked me to cut it about 3-4 weeks past its prime. The Timothy was still fairly green, albeit a little stalky. The heads were 3-5" long. The orchard grass was kind of tan. New grasses were beginning to come up and were about 12" high.
The 92 yr old farmer that has farmed it for the last 70+ years was driven over to meet me by his son. 
It was a real honor to meet him. He is a legendary local man who everyone knows and is the subject of many illustrated books and paintings. The son showed me their 150yr old barn. Biggest I've ever been inside of. I bet the ridge pole was 50' high.

It was really an emotional experience for me. Someone as inexperienced as me meeting someone who made hay back all the way into the 1940's.


----------



## Dill

There was no hay made in town this weekend. Its our 250th anniversary celebration all weekend. I hauled the 4H club my wife runs in the parade. We were the 5th float, got to the end walked back up and got to see 20 more mins of the parade. The other 4H leader is a local legend she was my 4H leader and also my parents 4H leader when they were kids.


----------



## luke strawwalker

We're in Indiana at the inlaws. Enjoying the nice, cool weather (compared to the Texas heat this time of year).

Went to the Northern Indiana Power of the Past show in Winimac, Indiana, on Saturday. Neat show, lots of old equipment back from the old days and periodic demonstration runs throughout the day, including a couple belt driven sawmills run by steam engine tractors. Plus, every year there's a "featured brand" with a special display area of lots of their various tractors and equipment, usually immaculately restored and displayed. There's a large "general display" area with several long rows of old tractors displayed, and several more rows of lawn tractors and stuff like that, and one-lung hit-n-miss engines of various makes on display, some running some just to show, plus some vehicles. They have a couple barns full of used stuff for sale, from homewares to tools to shop equipment, books, equipment manuals, etc. There's also a couple rows of tents with vendors selling everything from antique parts to leather goods, artisan/craft stuff, books, magazines, parts, tools, even various lawn/garden tractor tires and pulling/racing lawnmower tires. The center avenue has various food vendors, with everything available from good-ol homemade ham-n-beans cooked in big iron pots on site, served with cornbread, to various steaks, pork products, sausage, fair foods, sweet treats, etc. Had me a fried snickers bar and some homemade ice cream in a milkshake, and a VERY good pork tenderloin sandwich, and ham-n-beans, washed down with a lemon shake-up. Good stuff. Sadly, no roasted sweet corn vendor this year-- apparently the sweet corn was washed out in southern Indiana and the regular vendor didn't have a supply.

I took some videos of the various demonstrations, they're on my YouTube channel (luke strawwalker's channel). I'll post a few from the straw baling demonstration here-- the rest are on youtube or if I get some requests I'll post them here, if it won't derail the thread too much and if anybody actually wants to see them... 

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker

They run a couple stationary belt-driven threshers, with kids pitching wheat shocks into them with pitchforks and the wind stackers blowing the straw and chaff into a huge pile behind them, next to an OLD stationary baler. The baler is fed by pitchforking straw into the top under the stuffer, which shoves it down into the chamber before the plunger starts its stroke. It's also manually tied by periodically feeding blocks into the chamber, shoved down by the stuffer into the chamber where the plunger pushes it behind the hay dogs and starts the next bale. Guys have to stuff baler wire through grooves in the blocks and then tie the wire off to make the bale.






In addition, they have an old Deere pull-type PTO driven baler running to help clean up the straw, fed by kids pitchforking straw into the pickup. Neat old baler and it's nice to be able to see all the knotter parts during the knotter cycle...






Enjoy! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker

Neat old potato cleaner that they dug up somewhere and got working...






Got a bunch more videos from the show on my YouTube channel... corn shellers, threshers, grist mills, hammer mills, OLD silage choppers, hand shellers, and of course the sawmills running, along with the steam engines.

Enjoy! OL J R


----------



## Lostin55

I got a chance to use the new trailer today bringing the swather back home from a custom job. It was over 50 miles away.
As a side note, it pulled better than my horse trailer does with the same weight on it.
Edit.... For once I did it legal. Pilot car front and back, flashing lights, signs. We were 17 foot 8 inches wide outside the header.


----------



## JD3430

Beautiful country.

I really love it where you live.

It looks so peaceful


----------



## slowzuki

I felt the same about my neighbour. He died over 10 years ago but had fantastic stories about haying pre-war. No tractors on their farm until the late 1950's. First tractor in the neighbourhood set a hayfield on fire and they refused to get one until diesels came out.

Even in the early 1990's I had a chance to load hay onto horse drawn wagons with him driving. Had enough people for two crews but short on tractors so they hitched up his logging team.

Used to plow his garden and neighbours every year with horses, this is him in the picture.











JD3430 said:


> It was really an emotional experience for me. Someone as inexperienced as me meeting someone who made hay back all the way into the 1940's.


----------



## JD3430

slowzuki said:


> I felt the same about my neighbour. He died over 10 years ago but had fantastic stories about haying pre-war. No tractors on their farm until the late 1950's. First tractor in the neighbourhood set a hayfield on fire and they refused to get one until diesels came out.
> 
> Even in the early 1990's I had a chance to load hay onto horse drawn wagons with him driving. Had enough people for two crews but short on tractors so they hitched up his logging team.
> 
> Used to plow his garden and neighbours every year with horses, this is him in the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plowing Garden by River.jpg


Thats a very moving picture. Look at the concentration on his face as he handles those horses.

I got emotional when I was cutting the pastures. I was by myself. I thought of the old farmer and the skill with which he cared for and cut the pastures. I walked through the barn with his son, marveling at the old equipment he had. Some of it was beautiful.

He had a NH square baler. I think it was a 276?

He had 2 ground driven rakes. One was surprisingly large. The other was a NH 56

He has a VERY unique looking "bale picker-upper". Looks like it was made by Oliver. It would pick up a bale, and with a chain drive run it up and along side the wagon.

He had a horse drawn John Deere planter. Amazing!! and in excellent condition. He also had a John Deere, tractor drawn corn harvester-just a one row at a time. Probably 75 years old.

Across the street, an old 62 HP Deutz tractor...open station, of course. He farmed the whole place with one 62HP 2WD open station tracor until 90 yrs old!

There were some nice horse drawn carriages and 2 horse drawn sleighs.

The things those machines must have seen. The barn actually had burned down ~100 years ago when a Pennsyvania Rail Road steam engine went by and threw sparks onto the cedar roof. The tracks are now unused since 1972 when a hurricane flooded the tracks so badly, the railroad decided not to fix them. The old crossing tower light pole still stand there. You can still see the tracks easily. We have several railroads in my little town that still run. The barn has a big stone and concrete trough with a spring that runs into it with pure, clean spring water.

While I was mowing hay, I got near a hedgerow. There was a granite block on the ground. I came to find out later it was the farmer's wifes favorite horse was buried there. The one that pulled the sleigh. It really choked me up.

A famous local artist, whose car stalled on the nearby railroad tracks out in front of the farm, was struck and killed along with his grandson in the 1940's. A sad story which goes along with the history of my town. The artist who was killed there had an even more famous son, who painted the farm, barn, house and the farmer and after his unfortunate death, the artists grandson son continued to paint the farm and its surroundings.

The place is iconic and filled with wonders and both great and sad memories, memories of hard days, raising animals and crops and life stories only a farm family could understand.

The old farmer has seen it all. He's still alive and at over 90 yrs old, his hands were massive, but crippled up with years of baling injuries and arthritis.

It really makes me sad that his farming days are over and his life is now spent watching. His farming tools all sit parked in the barn, his wife passed away, the favorite horse gone years ago and all the days of work gone by.

It must have been a wonderful, fulfilling life.


----------



## Lostin55

This however is not a legal load.Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.


----------



## Dill

Finally got some squares up in our barn. My last field to mow for 1st crop and 2nd isn't growing at all. Hoping to pick up some more ground in the next couple weeks. Cause my cows are just plowing through feed when they should be on pasture.

I thought the bale chute extension was ridiculous







when I bought it a couple years ago. But the wife loves it. And if that's what it take for her to unload wagons thats money well spent.


----------



## Vol

Lostin55 said:


> This however is not a legal load.Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.


Nice tractor.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Coondle

Lostin55 said:


> This however is not a legal load.Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.


It fits; so must be legal


----------



## endrow

I plant an acre and a half of sweet corn to give to all my relatives and Friends and landlords that rent me farm land. I thought the dry weather would do it in but we were pleasnantly surprised to get a half a crop of sweet corn.... the whole family's picking corn and the grandkids are riding around on their battery operated toys and I'm sitting in the truck with my arm in a sling. Going to be a lot of blanching and putting up for freezing going on today


----------



## Vol

Sounds like a good time endrow. I have had my right rotator cuff worked on also so my sympathies. It does take time to heal.

Regards, Mike.


----------



## slowzuki

Cleaning up weeds for landowner of some ground I hay as they don't like taking their tractor on this hill. This was pasture a long time ago. At the far end the tractor was sliding sideways while mowing. 








Big and little brothers made it to the same field on the same day. 








Round baler control box clamped to loader joystick to get rolling in a hurry. It's awkward to reach so will need to come up with better plan.








Our shed of sheep hay, this stuff laid out a week and got rained on twice.









Last pic, got home from delivering last load of hay at midnight and find a crumpled box in the driveway. Jump seat for the Kubota arrived so my son can ride along like he does in the Massey.


----------



## r82230

slowzuki said:


> Last pic, got home from delivering last load of hay at midnight and find a crumpled box in the driveway. Jump seat for the Kubota arrived so my son can ride along like he does in the Massey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


It appears that it is a good thing it did not have a "Handle with care sticker" on it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Or maybe it does, and I didn't see it. 

Larry


----------



## slowzuki

I think that makes it a target for shipping companies! I have no idea how they mangle these things so badly. Half the time the parts are hanging out or missing by the time they get here.



r82230 said:


> It appears that it is a good thing it did not have a "Handle with care sticker" on it. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Or maybe it does, and I didn't see it.
> 
> Larry


----------



## Colby

Tifton 85


Coastal. Last of the good stuff. Rest is burning up


----------



## FarmerCline

Finally had a few forecasted clear days so I cut alfalfa on Wednesday and Thursday. Was supposed to be clear through Sunday but every day now I have barely missed getting rained on. The humidity has been high and have had very heavy dews so the alfalfa is bleaching out pretty bad......some of it is was a nice looking 3rd cutting and will make good hay but it just won't have much green color.

Also cut first cutting on a new spring seeding of roundup ready alfalfa. It still looked surprisingly good considering I would have liked to have cut it sooner. The reason I planted rr alfalfa was this particular field is very weedy. So far I'm pleased with how clean I have been able to keep the alfalfa. The hay is pretty much weed free except for some scattered Palmer pigweed......next time I spray roundup I will mix it with pursuit to take care of the Palmer.

Here's a couple pictures of the rr alfalfa field.


----------



## Lostin55

Vol said:


> Nice tractor.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Jd 4000. The only work that we have put into it was a new clutch, rear main seal, and pto clutch just because we were already in there. Bought it about ten years ago.


----------



## Lostin55

Finished up a stacking job this morning. Nice morning to be in a field.
Saw some deer in the river when we got to the field as well. Just thought I would throw that in too.
Found a little surprise in a Bale also


----------



## CDennyRun

JD3430 said:


> Thats a very moving picture. Look at the concentration on his face as he handles those horses.
> 
> I got emotional when I was cutting the pastures. I was by myself. I thought of the old farmer and the skill with which he cared for and cut the pastures. I walked through the barn with his son, marveling at the old equipment he had. Some of it was beautiful.
> 
> He had a NH square baler. I think it was a 276?
> 
> He had 2 ground driven rakes. One was surprisingly large. The other was a NH 56
> 
> He has a VERY unique looking "bale picker-upper". Looks like it was made by Oliver. It would pick up a bale, and with a chain drive run it up and along side the wagon.
> 
> He had a horse drawn John Deere planter. Amazing!! and in excellent condition. He also had a John Deere, tractor drawn corn harvester-just a one row at a time. Probably 75 years old.
> 
> Across the street, an old 62 HP Deutz tractor...open station, of course. He farmed the whole place with one 62HP 2WD open station tracor until 90 yrs old!
> 
> There were some nice horse drawn carriages and 2 horse drawn sleighs.
> 
> The things those machines must have seen. The barn actually had burned down ~100 years ago when a Pennsyvania Rail Road steam engine went by and threw sparks onto the cedar roof. The tracks are now unused since 1972 when a hurricane flooded the tracks so badly, the railroad decided not to fix them. The old crossing tower light pole still stand there. You can still see the tracks easily. We have several railroads in my little town that still run. The barn has a big stone and concrete trough with a spring that runs into it with pure, clean spring water.
> 
> While I was mowing hay, I got near a hedgerow. There was a granite block on the ground. I came to find out later it was the farmer's wifes favorite horse was buried there. The one that pulled the sleigh. It really choked me up.
> 
> A famous local artist, whose car stalled on the nearby railroad tracks out in front of the farm, was struck and killed along with his grandson in the 1940's. A sad story which goes along with the history of my town. The artist who was killed there had an even more famous son, who painted the farm, barn, house and the farmer and after his unfortunate death, the artists grandson son continued to paint the farm and its surroundings.
> 
> The place is iconic and filled with wonders and both great and sad memories, memories of hard days, raising animals and crops and life stories only a farm family could understand.
> 
> The old farmer has seen it all. He's still alive and at over 90 yrs old, his hands were massive, but crippled up with years of baling injuries and arthritis.
> 
> It really makes me sad that his farming days are over and his life is now spent watching. His farming tools all sit parked in the barn, his wife passed away, the favorite horse gone years ago and all the days of work gone by.
> 
> It must have been a wonderful, fulfilling life.


This has me pretty chocked up as well. Thanks for sharing the story with us! This is American history at it's best.

God bless

Chris


----------



## swmnhay

Baleing at 11 mph




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1078052845617238


----------



## Vol

swmnhay said:


> Baleing at 11 mph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1078052845617238


I can only dream of baling that fast.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline

Well it has been hell this week trying to get this alfalfa to bale. Can't seem to hardly get it dry enough and the heavy dews have bleached it out terrible. Decided it was finally time to give preservative a try. Pickup up some hay guard and got the applicator it have had in the box for over a year going. Baled some this evening at 18-23% according to my agratronix bht2 which I never really have trusted. I really don't have a good feeling about baling hay as wet as it felt.....bales are very, very heavy and I turned the pressure on the bale chamber as low as it would go. Not so sure I got the right amount of hay guard on either. Oh well I guess time will tell.....hope I didn't waste 5k worth of hay.


----------



## Vol

What did your pressure gauge read on the applicator? 18-23 is not that high really. Check it in about 3 days and see what the temps are in the bales....that will tell the story.

Regards, Mike


----------



## FarmerCline

Vol said:


> What did your pressure gauge read on the applicator? 18-23 is not that high really. Check it in about 3 days and see what the temps are in the bales....that will tell the story.
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Well I was having difficulties with the applicator pressure gauge and flow meter. According to the chart I was supposed to have the pressure at 30 psi at the recommended flow rate but I could not get it to 30 psi at that rate. The flow meter also was very jumpy and I had trouble getting it set constant at the recommended rate. I feel that the bales were wetter than 18-23% even though that is what the moisture monitor was saying......even with the hydraulic tension turned all the way off the baler the bales were so heavy and tight would have been all I could do to throw the bales up onto a wagon if I was hand stacking.


----------



## slowzuki

Baled 70 4x5 bales of junky hay last night for our sheep and horses. It was fun because my wife helped by raking. I don't think she has raked in almost 10 years since getting up on a rock in a hillside field.








Was oiling baler chains and found missing rollers in the chains.


----------



## Vol

FarmerCline said:


> Well I was having difficulties with the applicator pressure gauge and flow meter. According to the chart I was supposed to have the pressure at 30 psi at the recommended flow rate but I could not get it to 30 psi at that rate. The flow meter also was very jumpy and I had trouble getting it set constant at the recommended rate. I feel that the bales were wetter than 18-23% even though that is what the moisture monitor was saying......even with the hydraulic tension turned all the way off the baler the bales were so heavy and tight would have been all I could do to throw the bales up onto a wagon if I was hand stacking.


Maybe try bypassing the flow meter(disconnect) and see if you are applying about 2 pounds (1/5 gallon) per 40 bales that weigh about 50 pounds each. You might need to do a re-calibrate on your BHT-2 because a bale in the low twenties will be a little heavy but not killer heavy....call Agratronix if you have difficulty and they will be happy to assist. Do you use 2 spray nozzles on your NH?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tater Salad

WOW !


----------



## FarmerCline

Vol said:


> Maybe try bypassing the flow meter(disconnect) and see if you are applying about 2 pounds (1/5 gallon) per 40 bales that weigh about 50 pounds each. You might need to do a re-calibrate on your BHT-2 because a bale in the low twenties will be a little heavy but not killer heavy....call Agratronix if you have difficulty and they will be happy to assist. Do you use 2 spray nozzles on your NH?
> 
> Regards, Mike


 I'm only using 1 nozzle. Typically my bales of alfalfa weight about 60 pounds so I was figuring 30 bales to the ton when I was trying to set the flow meter. What would be the best way to tell if I'm applying the correct amount when bypassing the flow meter.....measure out just enough hay guard for a ton of hay? Judging by how much hay guard is left in the tank for the number of bales I made I think I over applied.....but theses bales are much heavier than 60 pounds......guessing many of them are close to 80 plus.

I have quite a few times recalibrated the bht-2 with the calibrate button. Is there another way to recalibrate? Most of the time I feel it reads a few points low but there hay been a few times when I believe it reads too high as I have baled hay according to the monitor should have molded but never even got warm.


----------



## VA Haymaker

FarmerCline said:


> I'm only using 1 nozzle. Typically my bales of alfalfa weight about 60 pounds so I was figuring 30 bales to the ton when I was trying to set the flow meter. What would be the best way to tell if I'm applying the correct amount when bypassing the flow meter.....measure out just enough hay guard for a ton of hay? Judging by how much hay guard is left in the tank for the number of bales I made I think I over applied.....but theses bales are much heavier than 60 pounds......guessing many of them are close to 80 plus.
> 
> I have quite a few times recalibrated the bht-2 with the calibrate button. Is there another way to recalibrate? Most of the time I feel it reads a few points low but there hay been a few times when I believe it reads too high as I have baled hay according to the monitor should have molded but never even got warm.


I'm probably telling you what you already know - but.....

The preservative itself will falsely elevates the moisture readings, we found with our BHT-2 meter that bale density has a very noticeable effect on moisture readings. Baling late in the evening with the dew one time, our moisture crept up from 10-11% (all day) to 14% and then 18-20% as the evening came. The bales got REALLY tight and heavy. At one point, I released the side door pressure all together and the moisture meter started consistently reading 14ish % with that adjustment alone. So bale case pressure is a factor. Sounds like your bales were very tight, in addition to being heavy.

Are you calibrating your meter with an empty bale chamber and clean contact pads? Do you have the leads properly wired and connected to the monitor, i.e. cut side vs non-cut side? On the meter, you have to set it for small squares - you probably have that set correctly. Again - I'm sure you've covered all these things, but thought I'd mention. Even the manual says for continuous baling, the moisture readings are going to be higher.

Now that we've used our meter several times while baling AND now have some time in the barn for the bales to evaluate dust/mold, we are much more confident in it's readings. IMHO the BHT-2 meter readings are somewhat touch/feel, but a very good indicator of moisture and their trends. Some info/feedback is better than nothing IMHO and previous, we had nothing other than a random microwave moisture test, so glad we added the meter.

As to the application rate/pressure less a flow meter. Go to CropCare's website and they have a couple of PDF's you can download. The BA25K is a very basic applicator and as such doesn't have a flow meter or rheostat to control the pump speed, only a manual pressure regulator and an on/off switch. On CC's website, there is a liquid applicator tip chart and of course the manual for the BA25K. These documents are great for telling you what amount of liquid you are applying per ton of hay with respect to the nozzle(s) you are using. It also speaks to 1 or more nozzles. Great reference material.

Hope this helps.

Bill


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Hay baling is slowing down here and we finally have rain chances this week but now the army worms are taking over. Got 230 sprayed today before a storm rolled in.


----------



## bensbales

Preview attachment IMAG0069.jpgIMAG0069.jpg2.1 MB


----------



## Bgriffin856

Been busy the last three weeks. At one point we were baling hay, spraying corn, mowing and chopping oats everyday for a couple days.

Kinda disappointed in yield on the oats, just too dry. Though they did yeild well







Got more bales gathered. Going to have to find a place to put them, first cutting had yielded very good. Still have 4 acres to go

One stack done, awaiting cover



Had some baled with moisture very questionable and left at the edge of the field to cook out. Didn't weather too bad for setting out for over a month



Last round of squares



Averaged around 100-110 or so 50 lb bales per acre for first cutting. Second is ready and growing like mad


----------



## FarmerCline

Here is a picture I took of a field of teff that I planted on the 15th of July. After 11 days of being in the ground it is mostly 3-4 inches tall and growing fast. Only took 4 days to come up. I no tilled it with a JD 1590 using the small seed box. I was no tilling into a pretty clean seedbed with minimal residue since I had made oat hay off this field a few weeks prior. Looks like I got a pretty good stand. Some of the seed washed out of the row since we had a 1.5 inch rain in 15 minutes the day after planting.....looks like the seed that washed out was shallow enough that it still came up good though. Ordered the seed from swmnhay(Cy) on here.


----------



## Vol

FarmerCline said:


> Here is a picture I took of a field of teff that I planted on the 15th of July. After 11 days of being in the ground it is mostly 3-4 inches tall and growing fast. Only took 4 days to come up. I no tilled it with a JD 1590 using the small seed box. I was no tilling into a pretty clean seedbed with minimal residue since I had made oat hay off this field a few weeks prior. Looks like I got a pretty good stand. Some of the seed washed out of the row since we had a 1.5 inch rain in 15 minutes the day after planting.....looks like the seed that washed out was shallow enough that it still came up good though. Ordered the seed from swmnhay(Cy) on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


You were dead on with your setting on your 1590 Hayden....couldn't beat that with a stick!

Regards, Mike


----------



## bbos2

Pic of 2016 straw baling. Good friend of mine shot it with a drone


----------



## Vol

bbos2 said:


> Pic of 2016 straw baling. Good friend of mine shot it with a drone


Wow....outstanding pic....that is a framer!

Regards, Mike


----------



## bbos2

Thanks mike!


----------



## foz682

Finally finished up first cut, June was unusually cold here this year (averaged 12-16°C or 55-60°F) putting things behind, Also we picked up another farm of about 90 acres 2 miles from home.

Mowed our oats yesterday, It'll get baled and wrapped today.


----------



## stack em up

Not cutting "hay" per se, but cutting corn to show off my seed plot


----------



## JeffinIA

Got the hay cut today . 2 weeks late had to get it cut . Now to see if I can get it dry before it gets rained on .
View attachment 102_2624.MOV


----------



## SwingOak

Second cutting on one of my contract fields


----------



## CDennyRun

Bitter sweet, but I finished my hay season today. Finally got the baler dialed in good, and no more misses or banana bales! Baled the second cutting which didn't yield much, but the grass was really nice. Got 25 bales out of two acres.

Here's a vid of me running the baler: 




I keep trying to post pics, but for whatever reason things keep not working. I'm not sure if it's this site, or photobucket. Either way, it's frustrating. Does anyone know anything about this? Or is there another good site to convert photos to URL? Thanks

Chris


----------



## samprint

Haybine was down. Dad stepped in with his team and mowed over 25 acres this spring. Annie brought some water for pappy and a taco shell for the horses.


----------



## CDennyRun

Finally got a pic up! Won't let me post anymore though.


----------



## JD3430

Nice color Denny


----------



## j_luken

samprint said:


> Haybine was down. Dad stepped in with his team and mowed over 25 acres this spring. Annie brought some water for pappy and a taco shell for the horses.


My Dad when he was young use to tell me that his family used big horses for all their farming and then later he used teams on ranches he worked for to take hay out to the cattle in the winter. I used to loving hearing him talk about the big horses.


----------



## CDennyRun

JD3430 said:


> Nice color Denny


Thanks JD. It makes our first cutting look like junk! Ha ha

Chris


----------



## stack em up

Finished third cutting this afternoon after a helluva day. 2 broken stack wagons, and i was wore out enough instead of putting the chute back on the 316, I dug out the 68 Hayliner that's in the shed just because. Was out of practice stacking on the rack, (and out of breath) but had a good helper.

My custom big baler guy had issues too. Apparently his accumulator and BB940 are no longer a married couple. Taking it thru a ravine, managed to bust the anchors off the back of the baler. Made a hell of a mess


----------



## Colby

Custom work is pretty much finished for the year. Back at home making a good jag of square bales then it'll be time to put everything up for the year.


----------



## TJH

My field of Red River Crabgrass.


----------



## TJH




----------



## TJH

Sorry for the jumbled pics. Old dog trying new tricks.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

TJH said:


> DSCN0195.JPGMy field of Red River Crabgrass.


I want to try some of it but I have blackland not that red sand so I wasn't sure if it would work out.


----------



## TJH

McDonald Family Farms said:


> I want to try some of it but I have blackland not that red sand so I wasn't sure if it would work out.


I had the same concerns here as we have heavy gumbo soil. The boys' at OSU said it would do alright and it did, the field in the photo is 14 acres and made 61 4x5.5 ft bales.


----------



## Colby

Made a handful of nice square bales today. Cut it yesterday late afternoon and baled right after lunch and it was already a little on the dry side. But still very nice hay I think.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

TJH said:


> I had the same concerns here as we have heavy gumbo soil. The boys' at OSU said it would do alright and it did, the field in the photo is 14 acres and made 61 4x5.5 ft bales.


Guess I'll have to call them up. How much fertilizer?

Hay is pretty well finished here, will bale about 30 acres tomorrow of over mature weeds basically. Whatever pays the bills right? Anyways, here's a corn harvest pic.

https://goo.gl/photos/M1JvZ8bU3GdWDP689


----------



## Tx Jim

It's difficult to understand harvesting corn where you live when my neighbor hasn't begun corn harvest & I live 30 miles south of Ft Worth.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Colby, looks like a Kuhn 1036F bale pack. How do you like that accumulator?


----------



## Colby

paoutdoorsman said:


> Colby, looks like a Kuhn 1036F bale pack. How do you like that accumulator?


No sir, 10 bale Steffens accumulator.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Colby,

How long do you make the bales for the Steffens?


----------



## TJH

stack em up said:


> Finished third cutting this afternoon after a helluva day. 2 broken stack wagons, and i was wore out enough instead of putting the chute back on the 316, I dug out the 68 Hayliner that's in the shed just because. Was out of practice stacking on the rack, (and out of breath) but had a good helper.
> 
> My custom big baler guy had issues too. Apparently his accumulator and BB940 are no longer a married couple. Taking it thru a ravine, managed to bust the anchors off the back of the baler. Made a hell of a mess


Great to see a Hayliner working again, I cut my teeth on one back in the 60's.


----------



## VA Haymaker

stack em up said:


> Finished third cutting this afternoon after a helluva day. 2 broken stack wagons, and i was wore out enough instead of putting the chute back on the 316, I dug out the 68 Hayliner that's in the shed just because. Was out of practice stacking on the rack, (and out of breath) but had a good helper.
> My custom big baler guy had issues too. Apparently his accumulator and BB940 are no longer a married couple. Taking it thru a ravine, managed to bust the anchors off the back of the baler. Made a hell of a mess


The New Holland 68 is a fine baler, but maybe I'm biased....


----------



## Lostin55

This is my first YouTube video, and first attempt at posting a video. The quality is poor, filmed with a cell phone, but we are working on that.
My protege had been running the wagon for about a year and a half. She is picking a custom job. You can see the smoke from the local fires.


----------



## Colby

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Colby,
> How long do you make the bales for the Steffens?


Never took a tape to them but they're 38 to 40" long cause a bundle fits perfect on a 96" deck


----------



## Vol

Lostin55 said:


> This is my first YouTube video, and first attempt at posting a video. The quality is poor, but we are working on that.
> My protege had been running the wagon for about a year and a half. She is picking a custom job. You can see the smoke from the local fires.


I see no dust settles on her!

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJH

Vol said:


> I see no dust settles on her!
> 
> Regards, Mike


My thoughts exactly. The grass will not turn brown under her wheels.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Vol said:


> I see no dust settles on her!
> Regards, Mike


ls it just me or does it sound like a WWII fighter plane fly over!


----------



## Lostin55

Vol said:


> I see no dust settles on her!
> Regards, Mike


She is doing well, very well. You may remember a post last year in which I mentioned that I taught her over the telephone. She is exceptional in her aptitude for running equipment. If I am not careful she will be out running me at this point.

We spent a lot of time and money getting that wagon right this year. It is about as good as I can make it. It has a couple little things right now that we will get fixed next week, but overall it is about as good as it was new.

It has a 340 hp marine engine in it topped off with a 4 bbl Edelbrock carb.

We are in the process of filming a short video with high definition. The idea hit me after watching Hall's hay's videos.


----------



## luke strawwalker

Tx Jim said:


> It's difficult to understand harvesting corn where you live when my neighbor hasn't begun corn harvest & I live 30 miles south of Ft Worth.


Corn and sorghum were done here weeks ago already... course we're down on the coast...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Tx Jim said:


> It's difficult to understand harvesting corn where you live when my neighbor hasn't begun corn harvest & I live 30 miles south of Ft Worth.


He may have planted later maturing hybrids. To be fair though, they're only bouncing around cutting what's dry now. They haven't really gotten started good yet. When they do they'll knock what else they have left down in about two weeks.


----------



## Hokelund Farm

https://www.facebook.com/jered.hokenson/posts/10100173601398730?notif_t=like&notif_id=1470684152809011

3rd crop is in the shed. This field made just over 33 bales on roughly 10 acres.


----------



## slowzuki

Rain coming to soak my hay








Pic of the Kubota m120 and 348 from up in the hay basket









Pic looking towards the river that shows up in a lot of my pictures. I'm about half way to the back on the roughly 60 farmed acres. Fighting golden rod in these fields and owner doesn't want 24D. They are even growing out of the what's left of the lime stockpile.


----------



## JD3430

Looks like you're getting great use out of that M-120 Ken!

Not bad for a "Jap" tractor


----------



## slowzuki

It's been great, the MF 5455 wears the mower full time now, the Kubota M120 has done all the baling since it arrived, and the little Kubota swaps between tedder and rake as needed.



JD3430 said:


> Looks like you're getting great use out of that M-120 Ken!


----------



## bja105

I made my first round bale, and my first hay using only my own equipment. Of course, that is only a tractor, a baler, and an MC Rotary Scythe. Its junk hay, but I wanted to get the bugs worked out in junk. I made 7 bales before it got too dark. Now we just got an inch of rain on the half a field I didn't bale, yet.


----------



## r82230

bja105 said:


> I made my first round bale, and my first hay using only my own equipment. Of course, that is only a tractor, a baler, and an MC Rotary Scythe. Its junk hay, but I wanted to get the bugs worked out in junk. I made 7 bales before it got too dark. Now we just got an inch of rain on the half a field I didn't bale, yet.


BJ,
Everyone, has their first round bale of hay, some look good, some look better, experience helps. And most of us, may have had a 'washed' bale or two. You still will get to practice!! 

Larry


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

I feel for you on trying to get the other half dried without tedder or rake! Takes me back to my youth, when that situation called for hours with a pitch fork, "shaking out" the hay!


----------



## JD3430

slowzuki said:


> It's been great, the MF 5455 wears the mower full time now, the Kubota M120 has done all the baling since it arrived, and the little Kubota swaps between tedder and rake as needed.


Tractor set ups Sounds identical to mine
JCB mower and manure spreader
m126 baler and 15' bush hog. 
M9540 rake Tedder misc jobs


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Yeah, me too!

5610, discbine and baler

5610-2, tedder

3910, rake

Oh yeah, Bro's 5000, wagon shuttle.

Dave


----------



## Uphayman

Picked up rye straw bales yesterday morning, off some low land that's been a struggle. Made decent bedding but had some grass in it. Hoping to get a cover crop in soon.

No sense making half loads.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

3x3's?


----------



## Uphayman

Yep.


----------



## Uphayman

You bet.


----------



## Teslan

Took this picture last night right after sundown getting ready to bale alfalfa. I was hoping the dew would come early, but then some wind came so I didn't get to start until 1am.


----------



## toddhandy

some 2016 haying pics


----------



## toddhandy

my 14 year old is enjoying baling some 2nd cutting with our new 2755


----------



## Colby

Probably some of the best coastal I've seen in the middle of August in years. After 8" of rain and in the 80's for a week.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Finished first crop a couple weeks ago. First solo round baling, about thirty five bales. Learned alot



This sure was fun.... the picture really lacks the steepness of the hill. Just took and dumped the bales at the end of the field


Made a couple hundred second cutting squares. Has rained almost daily since... the rest is knee to waist tall and so thick it's hard to walk through am amazed with the growth. Really old stands with little fertilizer and normal one cut a year fields are going to make decent second crops


----------



## endrow

Working on third cutting mixed hay and forth cutting alfalfa. We are still dry here yields are running just shy of one ton per acre.


----------



## JD3430

Damn, Endrow. You're a real pro. Love those big squares. Awesome baler. Wish I had your knowledge.
Appreciate the pictures. Very inspirational to me


----------



## Lostin55

Starting the stacks on a large custom job with grass hay small squares.


----------



## FarmerCline

Cut some nice 4th cut and 3rd cut alfalfa today. The 4th cut was mostly late bud with a few blooms here and there and the 3rd cut was early bloom. Both fields were 33 days since last cutting. Thankfully the weather looked good to cut this week as the armyworms had just started on this alfalfa. Looked at it Friday and only saw a handful of worms.....went back Sunday and there was a lot of worms that had just started feeding. They hadn't done too much damage yet and mostly were eating the bloom buds off so I don't think it should hurt the feed value of the hay much.


----------



## endrow

Corn chopping beginning here


----------



## endrow

Still going


----------



## stack em up

Does that Claas run a KP? Just curious if it's worth it. Maybe with the dairy it's more important, but I keep thinking I need one. I bought a Gehl 1085 a couple months ago, didn't have a processor, but did find a used one out in Michigan. Maybe I need to drop some more freaking cash...


----------



## Widairy

Needing a processor for your chopper depends on if you're currently getting "most" of your kernels cracked and how much tonnage you are putting up. I don't have one but hired in a custom operator with one a few years ago. Didn't notice any real difference on our 50 dairy cows. Apparently I am getting a good enough job out of the old 3950 Deere.


----------



## endrow

Yes that Chopper has a processor because good silage hybrids hold a green stalk, at the point the kernels are starting to dent . That will maximize starch and energy but those Kernels have to go through a processor . an


----------



## Teslan

endrow said:


> Still going


I thought one needed a convoy full of semi trailers to keep up with one of those harvesters.


----------



## CDennyRun

Colby said:


> Probably some of the best coastal I've seen in the middle of August in years. After 8" of rain and in the 80's for a week.


I can't even tell you how jealous I am of this. Looks great!

Chris


----------



## FarmerCline

Cut another field of alfalfa today. This was second cut on a new spring seeding. I'm not sure what to think about this alfalfa......it has been 34 days since I took the first cutting and the alfalfa was still pre bud when I cut today but It had new growth starting to grow from the crown like it was fully mature. It should make some very nice hay as it is extra leafy but I would have though it would have been in early bloom or at least bud by now.

I decide to go ahead and cut since the weather was supposed to be clear for over a week and the armyworms were also starting to eat it. After I finished cutting right at dark I looked at the weather and now there is a 60% chance of rain on Friday......if I had known that I think I might have sprayed for the armyworms and held off on cutting. No way this alfalfa will be dry before Friday and I will be lucky to bale half of what I cut yesterday.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Cut 25 acres today that was fertilized around the 10th of July with 160lbs of 32 and Never had any rain until this past week. Decided to cut it so I can fertilize and go again, half of it looks terrible and half looks decent. I don't understand how part of a field is knee high and other parts don't even grow.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Hit the jackpot today. Got a couple loads of pallets given to me. I didnt get a good picture but if you look at the front of the trailer those pallets are 5'x12' and the others are 4'x5'. Should be perfect for the barn floor.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Lewis Ranch said:


> Hit the jackpot today. Got a couple loads of pallets given to me. I didnt get a good picture but if you look at the front of the trailer those pallets are 5'x12' and the others are 4'x5'. Should be perfect for the barn floor.


Dang that's really lucky. Who gave all those away?


----------



## Vol

This afternoon;









and this one is from last night. 



Regards, Mike


----------



## glasswrongsize

Vol said:


> This afternoon;
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Mike


Very nice, Mike!! The last picture will surely make (even you) one wish for cooler/cold weather.
The pic that remains in the quote, is that orange snow fence? I assume it is used to stabilize the stack by placing between layers in the middle of the stack. I only stack 8 or 9 high (mostly 8 because I'm using pallets and can't reach the 9th if palletized). Is the snow fence (if that's what it is) something you would recommend for that, or do you stack way higher?

73, Mark


----------



## deadmoose

Vol said:


> This afternoon;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is from last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks for sharing Mike. That is one fine buck! Keep this up and one day I will be on your doorstep ready to work for hunting privilege!


----------



## FarmerCline

Vol said:


> This afternoon;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is from last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Mike


 Mike, that's some very nice looking hay.....orchard/alfalfa? Looks like some pretty heavy windrows considering how dry it's been over your way.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

McDonald Family Farms said:


> Dang that's really lucky. Who gave all those away?


Friend of mine works at a factory a little ways from here and he had them save those instead of paying someone to haul them off. I told them I'd gladly take all they had anytime they needed them gone.


----------



## Vol

FarmerCline said:


> Mike, that's some very nice looking hay.....orchard/alfalfa? Looks like some pretty heavy windrows considering how dry it's been over your way.


It turned out better than I thought it would....the windrows I wheel raked....just left the hay in windrows from mowing without tedding and then raked two together.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol

deadmoose said:


> Thanks for sharing Mike. That is one fine buck! Keep this up and one day I will be on your doorstep ready to work for hunting privilege!


I wish that was here but that pic was taken in Southern Illinois where I lease 600 acres....the guy I lease from watches his place like a hawk and does not hesitate to confront trespassers/poachers. I met him here in the Smokies a few years back and we got to be good friends. When he found out that I was a archery hunter and that I was sort of particular as to what I harvest he asked me if I would be interested in leasing his place so that he could have a little extra income. I about fell over.....it is 6 1/2 hours from here but it is worth the drive. They have great deer and genetics.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow

Took a chance with 35 Acres of fourth cutting next day Wednesday and got rain early Thursday a.m teded and rakeed
x 2 hoping to be out here late Saturday afternoon As Sunday is predicted cloudy and humid and very damp Monday no sun and chance of showers in the afternoon


----------



## endrow

Got the hay baled .Gonna spend my Saturday night sowing oats with the old Magnum. WILL UPS some of the Dust to Minnesota And Indiana


----------



## Farmerbrown2

Finally finished 2nd cut today.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

What were you baling there farmerbrown?


----------



## Farmerbrown2

2nd cut Timothy looked really good standing there but dried up to nothing probably wasn't worth cutting in the end but you don't know till you try.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

I think it's time to drop my second cutting Timothy as well. We got a few small rains and I was giving it a chance to put some more height on, but that moisture didn't go real far.


----------



## PaMike

Just baled up 3rd cutting grass in Lancaster county...Have 5 more acres of 3rd but going to wrap it wet in a couple weeks.


----------



## 3string




----------



## FarmerCline

3string said:


> image.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg


That's some super nice looking alfalfa.....wish I could get it to stay that green when it's ready to bale here. Always love seeing pictures of hay making in the western states. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## paoutdoorsman

PaMike said:


> Just baled up 3rd cutting grass in Lancaster county...Have 5 more acres of 3rd but going to wrap it wet in a couple weeks.


PaMike, what type of grass hay are you getting 3 cuttings from? I assume you've been getting a decent amount of rain. My Timothy just seems to stall out in the summer heat, but I've been very dry as well.


----------



## PaMike

To be honest, I don't know the mix. Its been in this field for as long as I can remember. Some clover, come orchard grass, some ryegrass. A little reed canary on the top side of the field....I spin chicken manure on after first cut. Been cutting about every 40 some days...


----------



## Grateful11

Son drilling in some late season Millet.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Started disking 14 acres today that I worked up this spring for Teff and its plum covered in weeds. I'm gonna try to get it planted this week for a fall test trial on it.

Also ran some 32 out on a Bermuda field and noticed some weeds coming up and a little Johnson grass so got my roundup and spot sprayer out. Any others walk the fields with a spot sprayer to kill maybe 15 weeds in 20 acres?

I should have some really neat pictures in the next few days. We've been cutting for the last two days on a several thousand acre high fence full of all kinds of wild animals and i plan to start baling over there in the morning and will try to remember to take pictures.


----------



## r82230

Lewis Ranch said:


> Also ran some 32 out on a Bermuda field and noticed some weeds coming up and a little Johnson grass so got my roundup and spot sprayer out. Any others walk the fields with a spot sprayer to kill maybe 15 weeds in 20 acres?


Yea, the guy my wife married has been known to do be seen out spot spraying (he hates Canadian thistle), but normally does it early in the morning before the neighbors wake up and can see him. 

Larry


----------



## endrow

Calves on pasture eating some grain off the ground


----------



## Tx Jim

I would think grain lost by feeding on ground would soon pay for feed troughs.


----------



## r82230

Tx Jim said:


> I would think grain lost by feeding on ground would soon pay for feed troughs.


Tx,

Corn is cheaper up here than it was a few years ago (around $3), when it was North of $7, it penciled out better using feeders. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Larry


----------



## Vol

Tx Jim said:


> I would think grain lost by feeding on ground would soon pay for feed troughs.


Yep and protect from ingesting worm eggs from dirt.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11

endrow said:


> Calves on pasture eating some grain off the ground


Looks more like pellet feed. I've seen them feeding range cubes out west on the ground but they're big and chunky.


----------



## toddhandy

Got my second cutting up and put away. The weather was perfect.


----------



## toddhandy

And sold a load of round bales to a guy that hauls 46 bales at a time

Had a great year, if we get rain maybe a 3rd cutting might happen


----------



## haybaler101

Not recent, but couldn't post videos before. Still how I roll at 12 mph when conditions allow!


----------



## FarmerCline

toddhandy said:


> Got my second cutting up and put away. The weather was perfect.


 That's some beautiful alfalfa hay.....nice and leafy and very green.


----------



## Vol

haybaler101 said:


> Not recent, but couldn't post videos before. Still how I roll at 12 mph when conditions allow!


Did you drill that alfalfa with your 1560? Is that 7.5 rows?

Regards, Mike


----------



## 3string

Little blue. Weather hasn't been cooperating.


----------



## swmnhay

Rakeing 3rd cut.Alf/Orchard


----------



## deerezilla

3string said:


> Little blue. Weather hasn't been cooperating.


----------



## deerezilla

where was that pic taken at? Three string?


----------



## Vol

swmnhay said:


> Rakeing 3rd cut.Alf/Orchard


Can't you find a little dirt to get on that new Kubota? 

Regards, Mike


----------



## VA Haymaker

swmnhay said:


> Rakeing 3rd cut.Alf/Orchard


Is the hump on the hood where the propane tank is located......


----------



## swmnhay

Baleing in the windmill shadows.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1111487405607115


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Few pictures from the last few days.


----------



## Coondle

Vol said:


> Can't you find a little dirt to get on that new Kubota?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Thanks Mike for clearing up why the tractor looks so clean.

I thought at first that it must have been photoshopped   .

Nice pic swmnhay, there looks to be a good crop of wind power too!


----------



## FarmerCline

Cut a little patch of pearl millet today that was planted on July 18th. A few plants has just starting to head out and most was still in the boot stage.....over 6 foot tall. First time growing pearl millet....like it so far.....army worms didn't touch it and the sugarcane aphids aren't a problem like are are now in sorghum/Sudan.


----------



## Uphayman

Will be baling tomorrow. 3rd crop OG. This was some of the heaviest OG I've ever worked with.













When you can't hurdle the windrows.......life is good !


----------



## Uphayman

Farm pond scenery. Cutting 2nd crop of "nurse crop" oats last month with no tilled alfalfa underneath.


----------



## fball1208

A few from recently


----------



## Coondle

Lewis Ranch said:


> Few pictures from the last few days.


Lewis, those horses have been in jail too long, they have striped suntans 

Not what I would expect as the wildlife in Texas.


----------



## fball1208

Well after a lot of issues from this baler we got awhile ago and finally getting them mostly fixed made a few rounds before heading to work today.


----------



## bbos2

From earlier this year. Just came across it.

Green tractors, red balers


----------



## Vol

Nice looking set of horses. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose

Vol said:


> Can't you find a little dirt to get on that new Kubota?
> 
> Regards, Mike


He had some on there. But the big fans in the background must clean it off.


----------



## woodland

The best wife ever with her new to us toy out cutting some pasture that the cows aren't going to need and me out with the chopper putting away some cow food for the winter. Just waiting on a truck....
This is west central Alberta


----------



## slvr98svt

Mowed some 2nd cut sorghum/Sudan for baleage and then on Sunday some 2nd cut teff.


----------



## r82230

Some of this year's 4th cutting, taking with my new cheap drone, if I ever figure out how to upload a video, I will (but the pictures from drone, featuring my new truck).

Along with a of 2017 crop picture (newly planted alfalfa, just coming up), was going to start a new thread '2017 hay photos, to get a jump on you guys in the south. 

Larry


----------



## endrow

Rain missed us the whole weekend perfect driving weather for this time of year ended up taking care of 50 acres of mixed hay, all dry ,that is a fair distance from the home Farm kind of scattered around. The pictures don't do it justice everything's on steep hills. AT this point anything else I'll probably get bailed and wraped


----------



## Colby

Was hoping to fly through a light last cutting and put the equipment up. But turns out my luck always sucks. 


Gonna be a long 250 acres.


----------



## endrow

Colby said:


> Was hoping to fly through a light last cutting and put the equipment up. But turns out my luck always sucks.
> Gonna be a long 250 acres.


 That is some tonnage there my friend.


----------



## PaMike

Doesn't Texas have weeds? Thats some nice looking stuff...


----------



## FarmerCline

Colby said:


> Was hoping to fly through a light last cutting and put the equipment up. But turns out my luck always sucks.
> Gonna be a long 250 acres.


 Looks like you have good luck to me........I would love to be making hay that thick this time of year. Wish I had 250 acres of that to make.


----------



## Grateful11

I agree with FC, to most folks on here that would be a great thing to have this time of year.


----------



## Colby

It'd be a great thing if it was custom work. This is my own hay patches and the hay market is crap here so that makes my luck crap. Lol


----------



## OhioHay

I am guessing yields like that are why the hay market is craps.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Colby said:


> Was hoping to fly through a light last cutting and put the equipment up. But turns out my luck always sucks.
> 
> Gonna be a long 250 acres.


That's some nice looking stuff Colby. What type of grass is it?


----------



## Colby

paoutdoorsman said:


> That's some nice looking stuff Colby. What type of grass is it?


Coastal. It looks pretty. That's about all it ever will accomplish


----------



## Tx Jim

Colby

It difficult to believe how the grass & weeds responded to the August rains. How much are you going to attempt to sale that hay for? Hay sales is flat where I live also.

Jim


----------



## Colby

Tx Jim said:


> Colby
> It difficult to believe how the grass & weeds responded to the August rains. How much are you going to attempt to sale that hay for? Hay sales is flat where I live also.
> Jim


25-35.00 a bale. 4x5 all the way up to 5x6.


----------



## Grateful11

Never seen anything quite like this.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Colby said:


> Was hoping to fly through a light last cutting and put the equipment up. But turns out my luck always sucks.
> 
> 
> Gonna be a long 250 acres.


I'll come bale it all up and take it home with me lol. We're baling 6" tall thin coastal and overmature JG that's about all that's left.


----------



## TJH

Grateful11 said:


> Never seen anything quite like this.


Bet it cost more than a buffalo nickel.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

When your busy and don't catch the army worms in time it'll really hurt your pocket book.


----------



## Lostin55

https://m.youtube.com/results?q=ABL%20inc&sm=12

The video is finally done. We fought scheduling issues with the drone, and baled up some hay that was pretty bad, but it made a video. We had to slow down for the ground shots, but let me know what you think.


----------



## Tx Jim

Lewis Ranch said:


> When your busy and don't catch the army worms in time it'll really hurt your pocket book.


It never ceases to amaze me how much Army worms can eat in such a short period of time.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Lostin55 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/results?q=ABL%20inc&sm=12
> 
> The video is finally done. We fought scheduling issues with the drone, and baled up some hay that was pretty bad, but it made a video. We had to slow down for the ground shots, but let me know what you think.


Very cool Lostin!


----------



## Orchard6

I was looking at everyone's pictures and videos and realized I hadn't posted any of my own from this year! So I guess I better get to it!

First cutting was late for me this year because my wife and I were expecting a new baby sometime the first part of June. She has gone into labor anywhere from 2 weeks to 5 days before her due date which was June 15 for this pregnancy so I patiently waited for the new arrival which ended up being on the 15th so by the 17th I had all my hay on the ground.




I used my neighbors disc moco since my old haybine wasn't up to snuff for a crop this heavy. We ended up with 135 4x4 round bales off of 19 acres! 
After that I knocked down a small portion of a native grass stand to try out my new to me round baler.


My help had to get out and stretch after a day in the cab!

The bales turned out pretty nice I thought for a 35 year old round baler. The horses seemed to eat them just fine!
My second cut was a bit light but it went up well and the guy buying it is the guy stacking it so that was one less person to find to stack for me!


----------



## TJH

From the looks of your two "little" helpers, it won't be long before you can sit in the pickup and supervise.


----------



## hcriddle

I have waited a long time to post here and finally have some pictures to contribute. Not much compared to all you experts but here is my Tifton 85 I planted in May. Hopefully it will be producing an income next year.


----------



## Vol

hcriddle said:


> I have waited a long time to post here and finally have some pictures to contribute. Not much compared to all you experts but here is my Tifton 85 I planted in May. Hopefully it will be producing an income next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160901_191007.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20160830_194124_001.jpg


Well that is looking pretty good! You should have a heck of a stand of grass coming next year. Dawg says that 85 is some good stuff! I know it sure looks good in the bale.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 3string

Good dew this morning. Makes nice bales.


----------



## TJH

Learn something everyday, I didn't know anyone made self powered balers anymore. Thanks for posting those photos 3string.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

3string said:


> Good dew this morning. Makes nice bales.


Could you educate me on baling with dew?


----------



## Lostin55

paoutdoorsman said:


> Could you educate me on baling with dew?


In the arid west, we don't have the humidity that you have elsewhere. Therefore we "bale on the dew". The humidity might be in the 20's or 30's during the day, so we can't bale alfalfa without leaf loss or leaf shatter. We wait until the dew sets at night and bale until it gets to wet. Then the next morning we bale as the sun burns the dew off until it is to dry again. 
More often than not, we bale grass hay the same way because it makes a better bale. When baled properly the bales will have flakes when they are broken as opposed to a big wad of grass with no discernable flakes. 
I hope this helps.


----------



## Colby

Still plugging away down here. I'm tired of it and the equipment is tired of it. Been plagued with breakdowns on top of having no help. A wet pattern seems to be setting in this week so that'll push me more behind


----------



## 3string

Lostin55 said:


> In the arid west, we don't have the humidity that you have elsewhere. Therefore we "bale on the dew". The humidity might be in the 20's or 30's during the day, so we can't bale alfalfa without leaf loss or leaf shatter. We wait until the dew sets at night and bale until it gets to wet. Then the next morning we bale as the sun burns the dew off until it is to dry again.
> More often than not, we bale grass hay the same way because it makes a better bale. When baled properly the bales will have flakes when they are broken as opposed to a big wad of grass with no discernable flakes.
> I hope this helps.


That is a good description. And dew is also very unpredictable here. The morning I took the photos I started at 3 in the morning and there wasn't much dew, by 5 it was just right till about 10:30. If alfalfa out here is bone dry, it will take a lot of dew to shut down a smaller baler. Bales baled with dew look slick and have a nice sheen to them. They stack and haul so much better as well. Here's one last picture of my hay season. I'm worn out.


----------



## paoutdoorsman

Lostin55 said:


> In the arid west, we don't have the humidity that you have elsewhere. Therefore we "bale on the dew". The humidity might be in the 20's or 30's during the day, so we can't bale alfalfa without leaf loss or leaf shatter. We wait until the dew sets at night and bale until it gets to wet. Then the next morning we bale as the sun burns the dew off until it is to dry again.
> More often than not, we bale grass hay the same way because it makes a better bale. When baled properly the bales will have flakes when they are broken as opposed to a big wad of grass with no discernable flakes.
> I hope this helps.


Thanks Lostin. So baling the dew into the bale doesn't cause mold? I imagine it would have to increase bale moisture %, but by how much typically?


----------



## Coondle

We have the same issues here often with inadequate daytime moisture to bale hay properly. Once the hay moisture falls below 10% there is too much damage and shattering of the hay. Baling tension increases dramatically once moisture levels are too low and bale weight can be impossible to achieve because strings break with the pressure.

The ideal baling day is around 25 to 30*C (77 to86*F), a gentle breeze and cloud cover of about 60%. Yeah I know one day a year and in my dreams.

As relative humidity rises toward dew point (100% RH) then hay absorbs that increased moisture and the average moisture level in the windrow also begins to rise. It rises unevenly with the outer and upmost layer rising fastest as would be expected. Average moisture levels in the windrow continue to rise as RH increases and I continue baling until either there is free water (dew) on the topmost layers or the average moisture level exceeds 17%.

Because there is hay still considerably drier than that with dew on the moisture level averages out in the bale to stay below my magic maximum of 18%.

Why suddenly 18% as the cut-off. Well at 17% I have found that I can cart and stack small bales immediately whereas at 18% I have to leave it in the paddock for at least one fine day to get the average moisture to or below 17%.

What is more I can bundle hay with my bandit (I have a pickup attachment, too many hills to tow behind the baler) with dew on the top of the bale provided I do not get any bales turn over. So I have to keep each dew covered side toward a dry side. Put 2 dew covered sides together and mould sets in on those bales. So even if too damp to bale , i.e. I have had to stop baling, I can go out and bundle those bales baled at average 17% or less even if dew is then settling. Oddly enough if the dew on the bales gets too high then the Bandit goes on strike as the extra moisture stops the bales negotiating the vertical chute.

I can therefore bundle bales when conditions are not conducive to baling because either too damp or too dry to bale. Of course bundling can go on when baling conditions are ideal.

Similarly if carting bundles with dew lying on the top, care must be taken to keep wet top uppermost so if a bundle falls over the it is put upright again not bottom up.

A dewy top of bundle cannot be placed on the floor plastic covering otherwise mould coats the bottom layer.

Once fully dry, it matters not which way bales are bundled or bundles are stacked.


----------



## Grateful11

Not hay but a video I shot this afternoon. Wife wanted to talk to this person about his vaccine program for his beef herd and they happen to be chopping silage.


----------



## PaMike

Wow, thats some pretty dry corn for silage..


----------



## Grateful11

PaMike said:


> Wow, thats some pretty dry corn for silage..


Yeah he said it went from really green to this in a weeks time. They're actually adding water to it in the blower as it's going into the upright silo. it's being fed to beef cows so I guess he's not too worried about the protein value, still better than most hay I would think. He said it had a lot of corn in it, 150-160 bushels to the acres estimate. The stalk core was surprisingly green. He's only running two wagons mainly due to lack of help I think.

We need rain in this area bad!


----------



## Vol

Yep, your right on Grateful....it is dry here as well....and many other places in the Southeast. We have been dry since the end of May.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Colby

Pissed off was an understatement here.


----------



## Vol

So it appears as if your chain broke and did all that damage??

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmerbrown2

At least you have room to work on the chain now


----------



## Colby

Yep, chain broke, not at the master link, slung around and wrapped around bottom sprocket and tore all the sheet metal up. Slip clutch is possibly damaged too. Only downfall to running the baler behind the rake is I caught it about 10 seconds to late cause I never heard the chain break.


----------



## Lostin55

paoutdoorsman said:


> Thanks Lostin. So baling the dew into the bale doesn't cause mold? I imagine it would have to increase bale moisture %, but by how much typically?


Done properly it doesn't cause any mold at all.


----------



## endrow

Started planting barley today


----------



## bja105

A neighbor had enough hay and asked me of I wanted to hay this bit. We have had some sunny weather, but little wind and heavy dew.
The goldenrods in the distance are a 10 acre field another neighbor has let me use. I will be mowing it soon, and haying next year.


----------



## Farmerbrown2

Just curious what kind of mower is that is it a cutdisioner?


----------



## bja105

farmerbrown said:


> Just curious what kind of mower is that is it a cutdisioner?


Similar, its a Mathews Company rotary scythe.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Turbo, injection pump, injectors, and stripped splines in the bar all in 3 days. Been one heck of a week here.


----------



## Vol

Lewis Ranch said:


> Turbo, injection pump, injectors, and stripped splines in the bar all in 3 days. Been one heck of a week here.


And that ain't all of your troubles....looks like your Angus have grown horns! 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim

Colby said:


> Pissed off was an understatement here.


Did you plug baler or chain just break? Same chain broke on my baler several yrs back and bent the cover very similar to your baler. You are aware that you can remove washers on slip clutch to adjust it if linings aren't too far gone??


----------



## Tx Jim

Lostin55 said:


> Done properly it doesn't cause any mold at all.


I know a custom rd hay baler operator that only bales grass hay at night but never bales during the day down here in Texas. I agree stem & dew moisture affects hay differently


----------



## Colby

Tx Jim said:


> Did you plug baler or chain just break? Same chain broke on my baler several yrs back and bent the cover very similar to your baler. You are aware that you can remove washers on slip clutch to adjust it if linings aren't too far gone??


chain just broke didn't plug the baler. This was about an hour after I messaged you about the other baler's roller bearing.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Vol said:


> And that ain't all of your troubles....looks like your Angus have grown horns!
> 
> Regards, Mike


They are actually Asian water buffalo if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Coondle

Mike, Lewis Ranch is trying to fly under the radar with his draught animals sequestered in the next field in case the tractor breaks down. Got me beat how they get the PTO coupled up.


----------



## Grateful11

There's a dairy in NC milking Water Buffalo and processing it into cheese.

I remembered hearing about it through Fox8 News.

http://myfox8.com/2016/08/30/salisbury-family-breed-water-buffalo-to-create-cheese/


----------



## Colby

After baling over 3700 bales so far this year, I was finally able to find some 1 bpa hay and boy it sure was nice. Flew through 52 acres in a little over 6 hours.


----------



## Vol

Lewis Ranch said:


> They are actually Asian water buffalo if I'm not mistaken.


Yes, I recognized them by their flat type horn....I was just trying to make you laugh after all your troubles.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Sorry to hear of your problems Lewis....remember that when pricing hay this year, course it sounds like there may be a glut with Colby glad to bale some 1bpa grass


----------



## Coondle

Asian water buffalo have gone feral in Northern Australia. The bulls in particular do not know what a fence is, unless it is electrified. They get horns in and just rip it apart.

Some stations (ranches) chase them down and using a helicopter and a cut-down 4wd Toyotas with an arm that grabs them on the run around the neck.











Some interesting driving.

The ground is bare at the end of the dry season. You may note the termite or white ant mounds especially in the second Youtube clip. These particular termites eat the grass that proliferates in the wet season and can be up to 8 feet tall. (cane grass). Couldn't chase the buffalo then because couldn't even find them, let alone navigate. Stations also use the same tactics to round up wild bulls of bos taurus or bos indicus breeds that inhabit their land.

Mustering or rounding up these animals is not practical or safe by other means. Amazingly the buffalo become semi tame after confinement in a stockyard and being hand fed. They can be then handled and processed in an abattoir or exported live to meatworks in Asia.

An adrelanin rush for driver and passenger.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Vol said:


> Yes, I recognized them by their flat type horn....I was just trying to make you laugh after all your troubles.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I got a good laugh out of it for sure just didn't know if all of the folks on here would know what they were. I don't know what it is with me and high fences but that's the second new high fence job I've took this year.


----------



## somedevildawg

That's looks like a fun time to be had by all Kevin (except the buffalo) ......I can see that being a favorite pastime for many folk! PETA would have em shut down here in the states.....way to cruel for them animals....and that little trailer you put them in after brutally assaulting the buffalo....unacceptable


----------



## CowboyRam

That's what I was thinking, PETA would be pissin all over themselves here. They don't like how they gather the wild horses, and have been trying to shut them down. My uncle's brother gathers wild horse for years, and they have been trying to make him stop using helicopters.


----------



## endrow

Second day cutting full season beans


----------



## luke strawwalker

endrow said:


> Second day cutting full season beans


Wow what're those yielding?? Looks like 70-80 bushels from the pic...

We're still probably a week or so away here in N. Cent. Indiana on the BIL's place... pulled some looking at fields yesterday, they're about 3/4 through senescence but the beans are still gumdrops...

Pulled a few ears of corn and busted them open-- cracked a few kernels in my teeth and I'd estimate around 30% moisture yet, so corn will be a little while yet...

Later! OL J R 

PS. What you combining with??


----------



## endrow

luke strawwalker said:


> Wow what're those yielding?? Looks like 70-80 bushels from the pic...
> 
> We're still probably a week or so away here in N. Cent. Indiana on the BIL's place... pulled some looking at fields yesterday, they're about 3/4 through senescence but the beans are still gumdrops...
> 
> Pulled a few ears of corn and busted them open-- cracked a few kernels in my teeth and I'd estimate around 30% moisture yet, so corn will be a little while yet...
> 
> Later! OL J R
> 
> PS. What you combining with??


 I am running an old Case IH 1660 with a 20-foot John Deere Flex head.. even though the beans look beautiful we were hot and dry here I should not complain because it could have been a whole lot worse beans are only going to average in the sixties. Anyway two trailer loads of beans cut on a Sunday afternoon after church not bad for an old guy with an old combine.


----------



## Timz

Last cutting of Coastal(maybe). Was nothing but trouble getting it picked up. ( I have a post under machinery section for that story). I'm a weekender farmer so I cut on Saturday and baled Tuesday afternoon. It's been really hot so the hay was really dry. I had a great year so far but can't sell a bale, because there's so much hay out there around here.

Tim


----------



## luke strawwalker

endrow said:


> I am running an old Case IH 1660 with a 20-foot John Deere Flex head.. even though the beans look beautiful we were hot and dry here I should not complain because it could have been a whole lot worse beans are only going to average in the sixties. Anyway two trailer loads of beans cut on a Sunday afternoon after church not bad for an old guy with an old combine.


Lotta pods but small beans?? I've seen that before... look like it'd be a barn buster yield and get in there start cutting and it's putting bb's in the tank and only ho-hum yields...

60 bushels is still about double what we get on beans down in Texas... LOL

How you like that 1660?? I run a 9600 Deere for my BIL here... nice machine. His nephew runs a 1680 rotary IH... I've chased it with the cart some when we went over to help out. Seems like a pretty nice machine, but I've never run one.

Later! OL J R 

Later! OL J R


----------



## Hokelund Farm

Hay season is done! Without a tedder it would have been a bad year.


----------



## Lostin55

Hokelund Farm said:


> Hay season is done! Without a tedder it would have been a bad year.


That is so foreign to me, but it is cool.


----------



## Colby

Hokelund Farm said:


> Hay season is done! Without a tedder it would have been a bad year.


What's the tractor? Damn nice one for sure


----------



## Colby

Native grass for a change of pace today


----------



## bbos2

Behind endrow few days but started cutting beans today




















Hmmmm... Sorry sideways again


----------



## CowboyRam

Just made a third cutting on the oats today. Now the real trick is going to be to get it into the bale. With so much dew this time of year we may just have to let the cows eat it out of the windrow. would have cut it last week but wanted to wait until after the rain storm; got so much that it took a couple days to dry so we could cut. Now if we had cut it say two weeks ago like I said, but dad did not want to cut yet. So he waits until after we just finished up with the alfalfa and I had ejected the last bale, and he said lets cut and bale the oats. Go figure, right, had we cut all of our third cutting alfalfa like I said we should we would have got it baled without getting rained on; should have cut rest of it when we cut the roundup ready, at least that got put without rain. I guess that't life, oh well. Maybe next time he will listen.


----------



## FarmerCline

CowboyRam said:


> Just made a third cutting on the oats today. Now the real trick is going to be to get it into the bale. With so much dew this time of year we may just have to let the cows eat it out of the windrow. would have cut it last week but wanted to wait until after the rain storm; got so much that it took a couple days to dry so we could cut. Now if we had cut it say two weeks ago like I said, but dad did not want to cut yet. So he waits until after we just finished up with the alfalfa and I had ejected the last bale, and he said lets cut and bale the oats. Go figure, right, had we cut all of our third cutting alfalfa like I said we should we would have got it baled without getting rained on; should have cut rest of it when we cut the roundup ready, at least that got put without rain. I guess that't life, oh well. Maybe next time he will listen.


 Third cut of oat hay? Tell me how it's possible to get oats to regrow after they are cut. Here oats are a one cut deal.....after they are cut they are dead. I have seen some oats that were cut just as they started to head try to regrow a little but it never amounts to anything but some small sparse heads about 8-10 tall. What variety of oats do you plant.


----------



## CowboyRam

Hell maybe we are just lucky; after this summer fighting the baler, I need some luck.

Well I don't know what makes it possible, but we cut just as it starts to head out. This third crop is not near as thick as the first two. To be honest I don't know what variety we planted; we got from the local CO-OP. Usually every time we planted oat we got at least two cuttings. This is the first year for three; some of it was short, but the majority of it was at least knee high. I don't think we will get near as many bales; that's if we can even get it into the bale.


----------



## Grateful11

Maybe it's the variety and the climate because I've never seen Oats regrow more 8-12" high and only about 1/10th of the stems will grow back any at all.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Colby said:


> Native grass for a change of pace today


Man do y'all have any thin grass down there?  What variety is that?


----------



## Colby

McDonald Family Farms said:


> Man do y'all have any thin grass down there?  What variety is that?


Man I wish we did. I was cussing a field this morning because it's going to make over 200 bales again. I believe it's sideoats grama grass but I'm not sure as its one of the only native grass fields I cut


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Colby said:


> Man I wish we did. I was cussing a field this morning because it's going to make over 200 bales again. I believe it's sideoats grama grass but I'm not sure as its one of the only native grass fields I cut


I'd take it, I'm within 30 bales of selling out this year.


----------



## Colby

McDonald Family Farms said:


> I'd take it, I'm within 30 bales of selling out this year.


You ever feel like taking a road trip I can hook you up with some pretty good coastal for 25 a bale lol


----------



## Lewis Ranch

I've got about 800 rounds stacked up for winter and plan to roll another 700 or so before winter but none of it top notch coastal just clean mixed grass. What's your zip Colby


----------



## Colby

Lewis Ranch said:


> I've got about 800 rounds stacked up for winter and plan to roll another 700 or so before winter but none of it top notch coastal just clean mixed grass. What's your zip Colby


78948


----------



## Colby

Save the tallest field for last? I guess so. It's winding down here


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Colby said:


> 78948


270 miles just a little far from here.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Pick up and move about 100 miles north and I'll buy every bale of coastal you can bale  stuff is going for $50 + to horse buyers here. I'm down to just baling past prime Johnsongrass and prairie hay here, still got a couple weeks to go in between 18 hrs worth of college classes.



Colby said:


> Save the tallest field for last? I guess so. It's winding down here


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Making a pretty role though, that JG has been selling like hot cakes for me the last few years.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Lewis Ranch said:


> Making a pretty role though, that JG has been selling like hot cakes for me the last few years.


Yeah I never have a problem selling it either, cows eat every last bite and some will pick it over Bermuda. Just wish I could get more than $35 a roll for it. I also bit the bullet and bought myself a couple of bred cows to start my herd. Been talking about it for years and decided if I didn't start now I never would.


----------



## CowboyRam

FarmerCline said:


> Third cut of oat hay? Tell me how it's possible to get oats to regrow after they are cut. Here oats are a one cut deal.....after they are cut they are dead. I have seen some oats that were cut just as they started to head try to regrow a little but it never amounts to anything but some small sparse heads about 8-10 tall. What variety of oats do you plant.


I finally had a chance to to and pull a tag off one of the bags. It is Monida Oats. I don't think we will get near as many bales on this third cutting; all depending if we can even get into the bale. This is the first year we have ever gotten a third cutting on oats.


----------



## Colby

There it is, last of 2016 hay on the ground


----------



## Colby

Colby said:


> There it is, last of 2016 hay on the ground


And that's a wrap! 2016 is finished. Grain drill gets hooked up and start the 2017 season this coming week. 
Sold 140 bales off the patch for 25 a bale. So pretty darn good hay but it would've just rotted away here so I'm glad it's gone


----------



## endrow

Colby said:


> And that's a wrap! 2016 is finished. Grain drill gets hooked up and start the 2017 season this coming week.
> Sold 140 bales off the patch for 25 a bale. So pretty darn good hay but it would've just rotted away here so I'm glad it's gone


 Nice-looking hay, glad you got her sold.


----------



## swmnhay

The last windrow finaly


----------



## stack em up

Gonna bale the last of alfalfa for the season this afternoon. 5 cuttings on some acres, 4 on the rest. Still have about 40 acres of grass to bake, not gonna get that for a few weeks yet. Probably late October early November.


----------



## endrow

Have not cut beans for a while had close to 2 inches of rain Friday and Saturday


----------



## endrow

endrow said:


> Have not cut beans for a while had close to 2 inches of rain Friday and Saturday


 it rained Saturday night and Sunday on and off most of the day accumulation was only a tiny bit hoping we can start corn later today


----------



## stack em up

Been cutting beans since Thursday or Friday, yields are not great, but our no till beans are doing better than conventional till. Supposed to rain rest of the week so dad's combining beans, I'm pumping manure and hauling loads and baling hay this afternoon. Will switch to corn tonight and knock out a good amount of dry corn till it's fit to finish beans.


----------



## endrow

The last day we cut you can easily see the beans are In-Shape but not overly because as soon as it's cloudy the dust stops . One of my kids took a picture from their back porch


----------



## endrow

Sun just came out


----------



## endrow

endrow said:


> Sun just came out


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Currently spraying army worms in wheat.


----------



## endrow

[quote name="Lewis Ranch" post="532985" timestamp="1475545386"]Currently spraying army worms in wheat.[/quote Do you ussally have to spray army worms in wheat this time of year? When was it planted?


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Planted September 14-16. Not normally they have been real bad here. Have sprayed some hay fields 4 times but most twice.


----------



## endrow

My primitive Drying setup. They keep ahead of the combine and all day but it looks like sometime between 9 and 10 o'clock tonight everything will be full. Should swing by the house before the wife goes to bed it's her birthday today


----------



## r82230

Brings back the memories, looks like the 500 bushel batch dryer I had, traded it for a satellite dish, something like almost 30 years ago (corn was selling for $2.30 a bushel). But I didn't have semis, used a straight truck and gravity wagons, you are way ahead of what I did.  I did convert my dryer to electric however, got tired of carrying fuel to the tractor (however a neighbor had a Minnie Moline that was propane, he fired both tractor and dryer that way).

Do you use the shed for corn storage too?

Larry


----------



## Farmerbrown2

I miss the smell of a batch of hot corn I always liked drying corn . Batch dryers also clean up sprouted wheat well 2 hours in there and no more spouts.


----------



## r82230

farmerbrown said:


> I miss the smell of a batch of hot corn I always liked drying corn . Batch dryers also clean up sprouted wheat well 2 hours in there and no more spouts.


Yep, with just air. I also have ran oats in the batch dry (air only again), almost no more itchy dust coming in or out of the granary either.  For those of us who have shoveled oats, know what that's like.

Larry


----------



## glasswrongsize

endrow said:


> My primitive Drying setup. They keep ahead of the combine and all day but it looks like sometime between 9 and 10 o'clock tonight everything will be full. Should swing by the house before the wife goes to bed it's her birthday today


Your seems to be a little more modern than my set-up. I "harvested" a little dab of corn today. I didn't take a pic of the "drier" (aka corn crib)

















73, Mark


----------



## bbos2

Loaded fats this morning


----------



## endrow

Not far from where I live someone has a vsilo leaning, got a feel for the people I hope things work out for the best


----------



## Vol

endrow said:


> Not far from where I live someone has a vsilo leaning, got a feel for the people I hope things work out for the best


Yep, that is a bad deal.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Not to worry! The Harvestore will hold it up!  

Gotta have a good footing, and keep the hoops tightened! 

Had one go over here a number of years ago. They were filling with corn silage, and depending on a Badger distributor to keep the fill even --- it wasn't! :huh:


----------



## endrow

County next to me they just build a silo here a year or two ago 148 by 30 it might be one of the biggest silos for corn silage bilt. In our county guy built one 135 x 30 it's shifted a couple degrees first time they filled it the shift it a couple degrees first time they filled it so it had a bit of a lean to it. They emptied it over the course of the next year and the company came out and straightened it


----------



## PaMike

Why/How do they shift? The staves arent set correctly or what? Obviously the foundation could also move, but it looked like that wasnt the case in the pic.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

I would think it would be caused by the hoops not being tight enough! Wood stave silos are much more susceptible due to wood shrinkage and expansion from moisture

The silo I spoke of. earlier, was a wood stave silo. I'm not sure of size, but would guess 18'x40', and was about 3/4 full when it went over.


----------



## endrow

Deliver and some corn to the local Feed Mill


----------



## PaMike

Running a Marmon. They have a small but loyal following. Are you part of the loyal following, or did you just get a good deal on the truck? Parts availability an issue?


----------



## stack em up

Waiting for a semi, corn is running well, much better than beans.


----------



## Hokelund Farm

Colby said:


> What's the tractor? Damn nice one for sure


4255 - absolutely mint condition. Being crunched for time I borrowed his tractor and baler. Otherwise I usually bale with my White 2-85 and a 276 NH baler without thrower.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Been no-tilling winter pasture in for the last 4 days sun up to sundown, it's a slow process.


----------



## Vol

Lewis Ranch said:


> Been no-tilling winter pasture in for the last 4 days sun up to sundown, it's a slow process.


How do you like your GP drill? What are you drilling....wheat?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hokelund Farm

stack em up said:


> Waiting for a semi, corn is running well, much better than beans.


Stack - beans in this area are doing real well. Some areas in the 70s. Haven't heard much on corn yet. There are a few pockets that got some hail and wind, but overall I'm sure it will be good.


----------



## r82230

Lewis Ranch said:


> Been no-tilling winter pasture in for the last 4 days sun up to sundown, it's a slow process.


It looks like a 'driverless' tractor, so why does it quit at sundown, doesn't know how to turn on the lights? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Larry


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Vol said:


> How do you like your GP drill? What are you drilling....wheat?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Love the drill it does an excellent job in any ground and plants through trash no problems. My only complaint is it's size, but that's my fault. I wanted something easily transportable and this is the biggest I could find that is trailerable. Currently drilling Big Boss rye grass.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

r82230 said:


> It looks like a 'driverless' tractor, so why does it quit at sundown, doesn't know how to turn on the lights? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Larry


Yea no auto steer on this tractor, that's 20k I couldn't justify! It's a struggle to see where you've been in the daylight and impossible at night, I'm planning on adding auto steer to the tractor I just bought if I can get everything else worked out on it.


----------



## endrow

Got hay to bail tomorrow will probably have to wrap it, calling for a shower. We did Bales some stalks that went half decent
.


----------



## endrow

Sprayed some old hay fields planting wheat for grain next year


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Guy out in Amarillo called wanting coastal told him I would pass his number on. 
Two one zero-304-9302



Colby said:


> And that's a wrap! 2016 is finished. Grain drill gets hooked up and start the 2017 season this coming week.
> Sold 140 bales off the patch for 25 a bale. So pretty darn good hay but it would've just rotted away here so I'm glad it's gone


----------



## Farmerbrown2

Got the corn picker out of the shed it has set for at least 10 years pumped one tire up topped off oil in gearboxes , greased and oiled chains . So we picked some corn we could only run one row at a time this is some of the best corn I have ever raised these new hybrids amaze me . We would have to stop every 50 feet to let elevator catch up if we ran two rows.


----------



## VA Haymaker

Baled up a little Teff grass today. First time growing it, planted a small spot, gave us a good idea as to what Teff is all about.

A bale of Teff with some contrast








Ignore my grungy hand...








Bill


----------



## stack em up

Finished beans this morning. Now back to corn and then bale cornstalks. Second pic is pretty typical of most of the farms in the area. About 10% drowned out. Glad to be done with beans, last 30 acres smelled like silage. Just nasty crap. Friend at the elevator said they've taken 200,000 bushels of beans that the crush plant won't be able to use most likely.


----------



## luke strawwalker

Beans here were waist high... but averaging in the 50's... long internodes between pods. Did pretty well but not stellar. Looked better than they turned out.

We just finished beans at about five last night... I ran them to the elevator and came back, jumped out of the semi and into the shower, and we went to a church friend's chili supper and big bonfire they put on every year around Halloween. They moved it up a week or two this year because some folks were griping they'd miss it due to vacation-- then they didn't show anyway due to whatever... figures. Can't please everybody so why bother.

Glad beans are done. Stripped the splines out of two wobble box pitman arms on the Deere 930F head. First one was off the old wobble box that broke the pulley shaft last year. The second was a $115 replacement from Worthington parts... it lasted about 30 acres or so and stripped out again, despite being MONDO tight. Replaced it with one from Deere for slightly over double the price... Finished up with it and it was still tight after running most of the day yesterday. Head needs work in the off season-- probably bad ball joint and A-arm bushings under there.

Later! OL J R


----------



## Grateful11

Haying season is officially over here. Didn't quite make as much as we thought it might this year but considering the crazy weather patterns we had we're thankful for what we got.


----------



## bglz42

My hay season is over too! Getting wrapped up and put away! 2016 was a great hay year for us!! And my wife joined the effort!


----------



## stack em up

This is why I hate deer and *****.


----------



## somedevildawg

I feel your pain Paul....that's serious damage


----------



## Swv.farmer

I agree 100%


----------



## OhioHay

That is part of the reasons we grow so much grass hay. Our deer population makes it really challenging to make money in grains.


----------



## Trotwood2955

Finished up for the year yesterday, finally, baling and wrapping some oats and square baling just a few 3rd cut OG bales. Glad to be done for the year. Only 6 months until it starts all over.


----------



## stack em up

somedevildawg said:


> I feel your pain Paul....that's serious damage


DNR man said since corn is $3.02 cash price, it's almost not enough to worry about. Between all our fields that had damage, it was 7.31 acres. At 165 bpa, it's only $3600 and change. I guess that's not enough to worry about.


----------



## swmnhay

stack em up said:


> DNR man said since corn is $3.02 cash price, it's almost not enough to worry about. Between all our fields that had damage, it was 7.31 acres. At 165 bpa, it's only $3600 and change. I guess that's not enough to worry about.


And they didn't give out very many doe permits for slug season,because they want more deer.Getting to be where I hate driveing after dark.


----------



## r82230

I see it looks like they left a little for 'reseeding' purposes.

Had the same problem when I grew corn, I feel your pain. Now, they just mow my hay fields, I normally can double (or more) my outside rounds and they won't come close to size of a single round farther in the field, because of the 'deer hair cutting'. How do you measure the lost hay, that is 6 inches high on the edge and slopes up to 3 foot 70-75 foot into the field?

I have pulled into my driveway heading into a field at 10pm and counted 35-40 deer in one 17 acre field!!! However, during the legal times to hunt them, you will not find one (no matter how many permits you buy from the DNR).

As far as the DNR, I quit calling them, partly because of the type of answer you got (and are you sure it's deer eating the tops off all this alfalfa? Na, those tracks look like could belong to the neighbor's sheep, that he doesn't own, you idiot.) But, then again $3,600 probably isn't much to a government employee, that is use to spending "YOUR" money.

Larry


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

swmnhay said:


> And they didn't give out very many doe permits for slug season,because they want more deer.Getting to be where I hate driveing after dark.


Cy, You gotta get "bull bars" installed on your vehicles, like the Aussies have!


----------



## swmnhay

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Cy, You gotta get "bull bars" installed on your vehicles, like the Aussies have!


They are pretty common in cattle country west of here on Ranches.


----------



## stack em up

Had brother take over combine and hauling duties again, I'm gonna go play around for a while.


----------



## Colby

stack em up said:


> This is why I hate deer and *****.


Trust me, you'd love ***** and deer if we put hogs in the mix. They'll do your 7 acres total in 1 night in 1 field lol


----------



## Lostin55

I never would have believed it, But we are still stacking hay for folks. It looks like that may last into November. We had bad rains, relatively uncommon around here in the fall, in Sept and early October. Folks were freeze drying hay and are just getting it baled now. Of course some other folks are a month or more behind and calling for help.
Either way, it is found money for me.


----------



## hillside hay

That really stinks Stack. Been there a few times.


----------



## FarmerCline

stack em up said:


> DNR man said since corn is $3.02 cash price, it's almost not enough to worry about. Between all our fields that had damage, it was 7.31 acres. At 165 bpa, it's only $3600 and change. I guess that's not enough to worry about.


 Corn is only bringing $3 by you? Here it is right at $4 because they are paying 50 cents over market price.

I know how disgusting it is to see the damage that deer do to your crops.......I have fields that the deer eat about an acre for every 10 acres of beans. Deer are just as bad or even worse for a crop farmer as coyotes are for a livestock farmer but yet deer seem to have some kind of halo around there head in most people's opinion.....damned vermin to me.


----------



## Swv.farmer

I'd say about 3 months of late night driving and passing out a little lead poisoning would thin them out


----------



## CowboyRam

Lostin55 said:


> I never would have believed it, But we are still stacking hay for folks. It looks like that may last into November. We had bad rains, relatively uncommon around here in the fall, in Sept and early October. Folks were freeze drying hay and are just getting it baled now. Of course some other folks are a month or more behind and calling for help.
> Either way, it is found money for me.


We have hay down, waiting to be baled. Not so sure it is going to get baled; broke the baler, and not sure when we are going to be able to get it fixed.

On another note, Dad was taking with the guy that used to bale our hay, and one year here he was baling hay in December.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Baled "hay" in December one year  If I recall, I had mowed it about this time. :huh: Only took 5-6 weeks to get it dry enough to tie strings around!  Sold it right off the wagons for mulch.  :lol: Even went through one snow while drying!


----------



## Bgriffin856

Haven't been on in awhile so I have alot of catching up to do with how everyone is doing and helpful information. But here are some pics from the last dry hay we made back in the first two weeks of September. Should've made more. ....





Baling by yourself with a kicker and a flat wagon. ....








Round baled alot, short days dew sets awful early and stays later in the morning

Had a welcome surprise one morning as well


----------



## swmnhay

Baled a few stalks.


----------



## PaMike

Whats with the net wrap? Why does it have a wierd pattern in the center of the bale?


----------



## Troy Farmer

Finished up this evening. It's been a long dry season. Praying for rain.


----------



## swmnhay

PaMike said:


> Whats with the net wrap? Why does it have a wierd pattern in the center of the bale?


It's just the pattern of it.White stripes in the center and on one edge so you know which way to put it in the baler.Some balers feed off bottom of roll and some feed off the top of the roll,so some the stripe is on the right,some the left.I'll get a pic of what it looks like on the roll.


----------



## woodland

Troy Farmer said:


> Finished up this evening. It's been a long dry season. Praying for rain.


Your prayers and mine are getting cross threaded. We got alfalfa that was cut in September that is so wet and grass green that we are going to start to silage it. And we only got 30 acres of combining done in October and the moisture was too high to test. I've only seen the sun for seven hours this week because of rain and fog. At least the rain melted the snow....


----------



## swmnhay

PaMike said:


> Whats with the net wrap? Why does it have a wierd pattern in the center of the bale?





swmnhay said:


> It's just the pattern of it.White stripes in the center and on one edge so you know which way to put it in the baler.Some balers feed off bottom of roll and some feed off the top of the roll,so some the stripe is on the right,some the left.I'll get a pic of what it looks like on the roll.


----------



## endrow

Bgriffin856 said:


> Haven't been on in awhile so I have alot of catching up to do with how everyone is doing and helpful information. But here are some pics from the last dry hay we made back in the first two weeks of September. Should've made more. ....
> Baling by yourself with a kicker and a flat wagon. ....
> Round baled alot, short days dew sets awful early and stays later in the morning
> Had a welcome surprise one morning as well


 Is that a IH826


----------



## Bgriffin856

endrow said:


> Is that a IH826


IH 856


----------



## Grateful11

Hay Shed addition and 4 equipment bays are done. Another 20 some feet on the front. Brother In Law done a great job.










Son burning the midnight oil, drilling Oats. 12 acres of Rye and 8 acres of Oats in the ground so far but may have to wait on some rain for the rest, getting really dry.


----------



## Grateful11

Ready for some rain


----------



## wwwfagan72

Made this video a few weeks ago but it's a little bit of our hay operation. Not many videos of any of the late model stackwagons running so here is ours. Still getting the hang of flying a drone! Hope y'all enjoy!


----------



## Lewis Ranch

wwwfagan72 said:


> Made this video a few weeks ago but it's a little bit of our hay operation. Not many videos of any of the late model stackwagons running so here is ours. Still getting the hang of flying a drone! Hope y'all enjoy!


Nice video, I'd like to make some like that around here.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Finally found some native grass to compare to Colby's, and finished off the year with 35 acres of good Johnson grass. Also been drilling a Ryegrass/singletary pea/hairy vetch mix for our spring crop.

Also, here's a video of my 15 yr old brother baling hay for me. I've got him trained to where he makes prettier bales than me lol

https://goo.gl/photos/zd3QDvgQWzuwJq6NA


----------



## valleyforage

Hope these turn out ok, coming off my phone. Hay done here as of yesterday, been a fun year.


----------



## Grateful11

McDonald Family Farms said:


> Finally found some native grass to compare to Colby's, and finished off the year with 35 acres of good Johnson grass. Also been drilling a Ryegrass/singletary pea/hairy vetch mix for our spring crop.
> 
> Also, here's a video of my 15 yr old brother baling hay for me. I've got him trained to where he makes prettier bales than me lol
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/zd3QDvgQWzuwJq6NA


Y'all must be a lot wetter than we are to get that conventional drill to drill in. Last Fall we able to use a conventional drill to do some pasture seeding.


----------



## Grateful11

Wife doing some discing.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Grateful11 said:


> Y'all must be a lot wetter than we are to get that conventional drill to drill in. Last Fall we able to use a conventional drill to do some pasture seeding.


That ground was actually plowed a couple times we just didn't get the grass killed well so there were some clods. Hopefully they will lay down a little over winter, most of my ground is tilled up better than that haha.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Grateful11 said:


> Y'all must be a lot wetter than we are to get that conventional drill to drill in. Last Fall we able to use a conventional drill to do some pasture seeding.


We are actually under drought conditions right now. No measurable rain in over a month, I got a tenth of an inch last week which didn't settle the dust. My no-till drill is having trouble in some places right now, hoping for rain Wednesday with a 50% chance.

http://www.kxii.com/content/news/Texoma-Drought-Likely-to-Worsen-399099831.html


----------



## FarmerCline

Lewis Ranch said:


> We are actually under drought conditions right now. No measurable rain in over a month, I got a tenth of an inch last week which didn't settle the dust. My no-till drill is having trouble in some places right now, hoping for rain Wednesday with a 50% chance. http://www.kxii.com/content/news/Texoma-Drought-Likely-to-Worsen-399099831.html


 Only had 7/10ths here since the 23rd of August. Ground is too hard and dry to even think about no till drilling or working ground. Other parts of the southeast are even worse than here though. Only thing that saved us from being as bad here was we had a rather wet July and early August.


----------



## Vol

I have never seen it this dry here in E TN.....we are 13" behind so far this year.....all of that deficit coming since July. Rock hard ground here too.....had a brief cool down last week for a few days but now back into the mid-eighties.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Grateful11

Wow! I knew it was bad in y'alls direction but didn't know it was that bad. We got 4.1" from Hurr. Matthew but not a drop since but we're ok for now but not seeing any rain forecasted for the next 3 weeks. We were watching the US Farm Report on YouTube Sat. evening and they showed the drought monitor and it's growing fast to our west.

Prayers going out for some rain for you folks.


----------



## endrow

5th cutting on some rented ground up north. It took 3 days to get it down to 60% so we can wrap it. Not positive but I'm pretty sure we're done bailing for the year. Drove most of the afternoon to get 30 bales.


----------



## Grateful11

These have been getting quite a workout lately.


----------



## JMT

Only a couple loads to go then done, but rain is going to get me.


----------



## luke strawwalker

Grateful11 said:


> Wife doing some discing.


Nice... that a 14 foot disk?? I've got a 14 foot 470 International disk. IMHO International built the best disks of that era.

Later! OL J R


----------



## Grateful11

luke strawwalker said:


> Nice... that a 14 foot disk?? I've got a 14 foot 470 International disk. IMHO International built the best disks of that era.
> 
> Later! OL J R


Yeah it measures a tad over 14'. Everyone wishes it was an 18' folding, it would easier to transport on the road. It's about ready for new discs.


----------



## luke strawwalker

Grateful11 said:


> Yeah it measures a tad over 14'. Everyone wishes it was an 18' folding, it would easier to transport on the road. It's about ready for new discs.


Yeah mine is too... I knew it when I bought it BUT I only paid $1100 bucks for the disk, in GREAT shape otherwise...

When you're ready for new blades, I highly recommend the IH "Earth Metal" blades... they cost more, but well worth the money-- hold up longer and much stronger than any other blades I've seen.

Later! OL J R


----------



## Bgriffin856

Harvested some apples yesterday. Not sure what they are, my guess is Northern Spy. Firm crisp and sweet. Tree was loaded even after losing a lot to the wind, ground under the tree was covered





My portable ladder


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Pretty darn good, considering they most likely never saw any pest control!

I would also guess Northern Spies


----------



## Bgriffin856

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Pretty darn good, considering they most likely never saw any pest control!
> I would also guess Northern Spies


That's correct no pest control. 100% organic  was a good year for just about everything. Hadn't we had the cold and snow in mid May there would've been alot more apples. Have enough trees on the property that I don't ever remember having to buy apples


----------



## endrow

The other day I posted on here and said I was done Baling , I forgot we had 25 acres supposed to cut yet that was planted late after wheat.


----------



## Vol

Nice looking mower endrow...how do you like now that you have used it some.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Are those Oats? They look really nice. I too would like to know if you like that mower and the steel conditioners. Considering moving from a C-NH mower to a Massey.



endrow said:


> The other day I posted on here and said I was done Baling , I forgot we had 25 acres supposed to cut yet that was planted late after wheat.





Vol said:


> Nice looking mower endrow...how do you like now that you have used it some.
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## TJH

Vol said:


> I have never seen it this dry here in E TN.....we are 13" behind so far this year.....all of that deficit coming since July. Rock hard ground here too.....had a brief cool down last week for a few days but now back into the mid-eighties.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Just as well get ready Mike, the old saying is a flood follows a drought. When yours breaks it will be as bad wet as it was dry, however it will be a welcome relief from the heat and dust.


----------



## endrow

Yes they are oats hoping to get them down to around 50% so we can bail and wrap. Just finishing up the second season with that mower. Hands down in every crop we do there is a substantial Improvement in drying time over rubber rolls. These machines are built heavy duty for high capacity. The downside is text more horsepower than my New Holland 1431 did and the tractor needs to have I properly weighted rear so that the tractor leads the way on the hillsides not the mower. The minimum tractor is right around a hundred horsepower with 18.4's. .... We were dry here all summer The Oats was planted in the dust. Got substantial rain around the 20th of August. They were back-to-back Rains and I spun 70 units of n on in between the rains so that hit pretty good.. got an acre and a half on the other side of the creek didn't go back with nitrogen and that stuff will be barely worth cutting


----------



## Vol

endrow said:


> Yes they are oats hoping to get them down to around 50% so we can bail and wrap. Just finishing up the second season with that mower. Hands down in every crop we do there is a substantial Improvement in drying time over rubber rolls. These machines are built heavy duty for high capacity. The downside is text more horsepower than my New Holland 1431 did and the tractor needs to have I properly weighted rear so that the tractor leads the way on the hillsides not the mower. The minimum tractor is right around a hundred horsepower with 18.4's. .... We were dry here all summer The Oats was planted in the dust. Got substantial rain around the 20th of August. They were back-to-back Rains and I spun 70 units of n on in between the rains so that hit pretty good.. got an acre and a half on the other side of the creek didn't go back with nitrogen and that stuff will be barely worth cutting


How has it performed in your alfalfa? Not excessively hard on it I take it?

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow

I believe it is much more gentle on Alfalfa because it is not attempting to crush the whole plant it is just putting up clear break in the stalk every 2 to 3 inches.


----------



## luke strawwalker

Bgriffin856 said:


> That's correct no pest control. 100% organic  was a good year for just about everything. Hadn't we had the cold and snow in mid May there would've been alot more apples. Have enough trees on the property that I don't ever remember having to buy apples


Gorgeous apples...

If you gotta buy them from the store-- don't bother. They taste like cardboard. The only thing "red delicious" apples are good for is feeding to a horse or the hogs... Those things are absolutely awful. Just hard, mealy, tasteless cardboard CRAP... BUT they ship well (because they're hard as a gourd) so the stores love them. I won't even buy apples anymore they're so lousy.

We had a tree like that on the corner of the BIL's uncle's place we were combining last year about this time, that was just loaded with apples. Me and my SIL went over there when we were caught up with work and backed my truck under it, and picked as many as we could with by hand standing in the back of the truck and using a hoe to tug and shake them loose. Got couple or three big five gallon buckets full, and probably that many again of bruised and damaged ones that we ended up feeding to the hogs, chickens, and goats. I peeled them and cut them up sitting in the living room chair and put the slices straight away into a steel bowl with lemon juice and tossed them periodically, and made some fresh apple pies and then froze several big ziplock bags of slices... need to pull one out and make some more pies...

Sadly, not a single apple on the tree this year... there were TONS of deer and other wildlife nibbled-ones on the ground last year, varmints will have to go hungry this year along with the rest of us... no apples. Course that tree hasn't been sprayed or tended in who knows how many years. Guess something ruined the blooms or bugs ate them as fast as they pollinated or something...

Them old heirloom types are the only apples worth eating IMHO...

Later! OL J R


----------



## endrow

Rode my motorcycle down threw the Delmarva Saturday night Rode home Sunday morning . Someone had a sad day in the wind down there.


----------



## endrow

One job I never had in my life with the calf work. We have a nursery and weining Barn semi-detached to the milking parlor so that calf feeder can help move a cows in between feeding and sets. Since I had shoulder surgery I got that job because I couldn't reach up to put the milkers on the cows . The grandkids like to help too


----------



## stack em up

Mowed some road ditches today. Some weren't worth bothering with, some were.


----------



## LukeS

What type of tractor is that?


----------



## endrow

Can put the Baler away till next year oat done 5 Bales per acre. Did have Baler problems with 8 baless to go, but got done. Two pictures same field 4 months earlier


----------



## endrow

Same Field 4 months earlier


----------



## PaMike

Wow Endrow, 4 generations (if I remember correctly) all still on the farm and helping out. You are truly blessed with great family.


----------



## sethd11

Looks like a challenger,. I believe.


----------



## stack em up

LukeS said:


> What type of tractor is that?


2005 AGCO LT75. Open station 2wd. Mechanical shuttle shift. Bought it new. Love it.


----------



## swmnhay

Baleing stalks at nieghbors yesterday.Video,kinda sucked hard to hold ph and run the baler.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1173193189436536


----------



## swmnhay




----------



## stack em up

So yeah, Vermeer wrap cycle is much quicker than the Hesston. Like by a lot. Maybe I need to rethink life choices and buy a Super M.... Too bad I just spent almost $2,500 on a new monitor.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

For you guys baling stalks every year, is there just not enough grass hay available to bale? Down here we only feed stalks in extremely desperate times.


----------



## stack em up

Lewis Ranch said:


> For you guys baling stalks every year, is there just not enough grass hay available to bale? Down here we only feed stalks in extremely desperate times.


Cheap and plentiful bedding, as well as feed.


----------



## swmnhay

What stack said.And

There has been studies on cattle performance in feedlots if they are bedded with stalks or no bedding and there is a huge difference up here in the north country.It takes alot more energy for cattle to lay on frozen ground then a bedding pack.Also now alot of barns have been built that they use bedding in them.


----------



## CDennyRun

endrow said:


> Yes they are oats hoping to get them down to around 50% so we can bail and wrap. Just finishing up the second season with that mower. Hands down in every crop we do there is a substantial Improvement in drying time over rubber rolls. These machines are built heavy duty for high capacity. The downside is text more horsepower than my New Holland 1431 did and the tractor needs to have I properly weighted rear so that the tractor leads the way on the hillsides not the mower. The minimum tractor is right around a hundred horsepower with 18.4's. .... We were dry here all summer The Oats was planted in the dust. Got substantial rain around the 20th of August. They were back-to-back Rains and I spun 70 units of n on in between the rains so that hit pretty good.. got an acre and a half on the other side of the creek didn't go back with nitrogen and that stuff will be barely worth cutting


How do you think the steel rollers will hold up compared to rubber? It looks like the steel will divot and create burs with time/rocks passing through, where the rubber would absorb the harder material.

Regards,

Chris


----------



## Lewis Ranch

After unhooking the bandit and cleaning it and the baler for winter this morning my cutter man sends me pictures this evening of my fields I normally square bale and looks like I'll be hooking them back up. Apparently they came back after the last round of rain, not top quality but when the barn is nearly empty and we are bad dry it'll do. Also finishing up a new barn this week and had 165 tons of rock delivered today. November 15 80 degrees and we will be square baling this week, just wild.


----------



## Tx Jim

Lewis Ranch

Nice looking grass for mid November. I'll bet OSHA wouldn't approve of the JD loader being utilized as a man lift.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

That one is not bad at all, that is a monster bucket with a full wrap around hand rail. What you don't see is my 20' extension ladder in the bucket of the small tractor so I can reach the peak when we need a second hand!


----------



## stack em up

If you're ever inclined to sell that maintainer, I'll take it!


----------



## Lewis Ranch

It's for sale!


----------



## stack em up

How much? TX is a long ways away from MN though...


----------



## stack em up

Raking some overgrown pasture last night. Got a grove of trees to remove yet, but that's a good winter project.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

stack em up said:


> How much? TX is a long ways away from MN though...


$4500 I've got it on CL for 55


----------



## somedevildawg

I knew stack would like that AC.....


----------



## Troy Farmer

Stack,
How do you like that in-line rake?


----------



## stack em up

Troy Farmer said:


> Stack,
> How do you like that in-line rake?


Hate it with a passion. Works fine for cornstalks but too slow for that. Any hay that's a tad too heavy it skips right over. Bought it in a pinch one day.


----------



## Coondle

somedevildawg said:


> I knew stack would like that AC.....


I do too. Would make a nice toy for me in retirement  . Very useful for installing firebreaks that are required each year. Many people around here fail to plan for their fire season and have to call a contractor to install bare earth firebreaks (a legal requirement here) as a means of access for firefighters and to attempt to minimise the spread of fire. A cut each way with the AC DD (is that the model?) would do the trick top get a 3 metre (10 foot) break). There wpuld be plenty of driveway work too. When the small landowner is in panic mode to get firebreaks the price goes up in inverse proportion to the time left until the installation deadline.

Stack you would have a competitor for it but the freight would more than kill me and the AC would feel as if it had rolled over


----------



## Lewis Ranch

10' blade DD Allis Chalmers slick little machine, I bought it to build the road and move some dirt on the new place. Beats a tractor or skid loader for that any day!


----------



## endrow

Is it gas or is it diesel


----------



## endrow

Spreading potash on the cover crops


----------



## endrow

Spreading potash on the cover crops and alfalfa


----------



## PaMike

How late in the year can you apply potash? I assume as long as a ground freeze isn't predicted in the near future you are good to go?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Endrow, How deep do they bury that line?


----------



## Lewis Ranch

endrow said:


> Is it gas or is it diesel


Deutz 50hp diesel


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Square baling on November 18th, a little bit wild for our area. Grass looks absolutely beautiful these 80+ degree days and a little rain did wonders and its still a little hard to believe. But wouldn't you know 4pm on a friday the bandit starts going crazy and about 6 phone calls to GFC later I've got parts coming via air freight overnight I'll have to go pick up tomorrow and hope that we get it going.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

I rolled 30 acres of native grass yesterday, mostly ww b Dahl bluestem and it made 182 rolls, thickest hay I've ever baled. Definitely a crazy year we have had.



Lewis Ranch said:


> Square baling on November 18th, a little bit wild for our area. Grass looks absolutely beautiful thing hese 80+ degree days and a little rain did wonders and its still a little hard to believe. But wouldn't you know 4pm on a friday the bandit starts going crazy and about 6 phone calls to GFC later I've got parts coming via air freight overnight I'll have to go pick up tomorrow and hope that we get it going.


----------



## somedevildawg

Lewis Ranch said:


> Square baling on November 18th, a little bit wild for our area. Grass looks absolutely beautiful these 80+ degree days and a little rain did wonders and its still a little hard to believe. But wouldn't you know 4pm on a friday the bandit starts going crazy and about 6 phone calls to GFC later I've got parts coming via air freight overnight I'll have to go pick up tomorrow and hope that we get it going.


What happened?


----------



## luke strawwalker

stack em up said:


> Raking some overgrown pasture last night. Got a grove of trees to remove yet, but that's a good winter project.


What kind of rake is that??

Later! OL J R


----------



## endrow

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Endrow, How deep do they bury that line?


4.5 to 5ft. Looks like the found water


----------



## Farmerbrown2

That may explain what is slowing them up.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

McDonald Family Farms said:


> I rolled 30 acres of native grass yesterday, mostly ww b Dahl bluestem and it made 182 rolls, thickest hay I've ever baled. Definitely a crazy year we have had.


6 rolls/acre on bdahl? That's un heard of, when mine made 3 I thought I made it big time! First time cutting it this year?


----------



## Lewis Ranch

somedevildawg said:


> What happened?


Photo eye 2 is sporadically working. We would adjust the set screw and would work fine while testing with your hand but after baling a few it would quit and when you went to check it again it would show to be working just fine. Made it a trick to diagnose, a little over $200 for that eye I hope that fixes it this morning..


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Its an 8 year old stand that has been fertilized and taken care of up until 2 years ago, the trees grew up so much they couldn't access the field but he had some Dozer work done to fix that. So, two years worth of growth is ridiculously thick. Cut it with my 12' moco and it was bunching up under the tractor then even with the crop deflectors set as wide as they can. We were only able to fold out one side of my rake because when both were folded out the windrow was twice the size of the pickup on my baler. For November it was a serious gravy job. Paid for all my netwrap for next year.



Lewis Ranch said:


> 6 rolls/acre on bdahl? That's un heard of, when mine made 3 I thought I made it big time! First time cutting it this year?


----------



## Lewis Ranch

McDonald Family Farms said:


> Its an 8 year old stand that has been fertilized and taken care of up until 2 years ago, the trees grew up so much they couldn't access the field but he had some Dozer work done to fix that. So, two years worth of growth is ridiculously thick. Cut it with my 12' moco and it was bunching up under the tractor then even with the crop deflectors set as wide as they can. We were only able to fold out one side of my rake because when both were folded out the windrow was twice the size of the pickup on my baler. For November it was a serious gravy job. Paid for all my netwrap for next year.


Pettit is selling pre season net wrap discounted right now. I think it's $25 per roll off, might be $15


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

Lewis Ranch said:


> Pettit is selling pre season net wrap discounted right now. I think it's $25 per roll off, might be $15


We pre-ordered 12 rolls for next year, I think with all the discounts it was like $40 a roll off regular individual price.

https://goo.gl/photos/VQ4XCv46uXGUhWjA9

That's a photo of the swaths as I was cutting last week.


----------



## Lewis Ranch

Well we are done with hay for the year finally on November 20th, and to top it off we finished while square baling. Very very strange now wheat planting will pick back up, oh and we finally had our first frost last night.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Had some beautiful November weather last week and the week before. Should've mowed hay....





Gathering cows with the sunrise


Nearly full "super moon" at dusk


Half decent sunse for November


Kind of a shame fall grazing has come to abrupt end so soon


----------



## stack em up

luke strawwalker said:


> What kind of rake is that??
> 
> Later! OL J R


Sitrex TR-9.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

You get "lake effect snow" there?

Need pictures!


----------



## Bgriffin856

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> You get "lake effect snow" there?
> Need pictures!


Some. Wind blew most of it away and made some deep drifts. Too busy and ticked that we have snow to take any pictures of it lol


----------



## stack em up

You're quite the photographer griff! I love the gathering cows at sunrise a lot!


----------



## FarmerCline

Decided to take a chance and plant some winter oats and barley yesterday before the anticipated rain hoping that we would actually get some. Its a couple weeks past ideal planting date but I had already bought the seed hoping to plant a month ago but we never got any moisture.....the rain looked favorable for today and the next few in the forecast so I decided to go ahead and plant a portion of what I had planned on. If we have a mild winter like fall has been I'm thinking it will still do okay. I had to really increase the down pressure on the JD 1590 drill to get it in the hard dry ground.....in order to get the openers in the ground the back wheel of the drill was off the ground. I didn't really like planting in those conditions as I couldn't help but feeling it was hard on the drill. Ended up getting 6/10ths of rain with hopefully more tomorrow.


----------



## endrow

FarmerCline said:


> Decided to take a chance and plant some winter oats and barley yesterday before the anticipated rain hoping that we would actually get some. Its a couple weeks past ideal planting date but I had already bought the seed hoping to plant a month ago but we never got any moisture.....the rain looked favorable for today and the next few in the forecast so I decided to go ahead and plant a portion of what I had planned on. If we have a mild winter like fall has been I'm thinking it will still do okay. I had to really increase the down pressure on the JD 1590 drill to get it in the hard dry ground.....in order to get the openers in the ground the back wheel of the drill was off the ground. I didn't really like planting in those conditions as I couldn't help but feeling it was hard on the drill. Ended up getting 6/10ths of rain with hopefully more tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpeg


 I don't like the plant when the back wheel lifts off the ground either. Hanging suitcase weights on the back when it's hard and dry anymore we just let them on.


----------



## Bob M

Mowed this last field of Alfalfa last week and the boys and I finished wrapping on Thanksgiving day. We had good hay harvest this year.


----------



## Vol

Bob M said:


> Mowed this last field of Alfalfa last week and the boys and I finished wrapping on Thanksgiving day. We had good hay harvest this year.


Was that a frost/freeze cutting Bob?

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow

Always good to be able to say,, we're done


----------



## Bob M

Mike, we had a good killing frost 2 days before this field was cut. Tried to get everything cut the day before but had 1 last field the next morning. I had a busy day and needed to get done.


----------



## bbos2

New calves today


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

That there is a rack of calves!


----------



## Bgriffin856

stack em up said:


> You're quite the photographer griff! I love the gathering cows at sunrise a lot!


Thanks stack, I don't know I just see something and think "damn that'd make a nice picture" most of the time. Phone with a camera is pretty handy. Nice to be able to go back and check dates for when you did something, when you worked ground, planted, mowed/put up a crop of hay, when calves were born etc.


----------



## endrow

Bgriffin856 said:


> Thanks stack, I don't know I just see something and think "damn that'd make a nice picture" most of the time. Phone with a camera is pretty handy. Nice to be able to go back and check dates for when you did something, when you worked ground, planted, mowed/put up a crop of hay, when calves were born etc.


 I agree I take a couple pictures most every day if there's anything going on in the farm nice to go back.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Hadnt seen then sun since the 18th. Monday the opening day of our open deer hunting season was a glorious sunny morning till about 10am..... so much for that...


Cant do anything without heifers "helping". Put them out where cows were grazing before the snow as there were plenty of grass left. Remnants of snow drifts from the week before. Still have some around even after mild temps and rain. Strange it has taken so long to melt. Definitely can feel the cold when it gets cold, winter is here almost

Second day of hunting almost quitting time when the fellow that traps our land came upon the nice buck I was after. Happens he had brought his deer rifle..... he took a crack at it and runs about 150-200 yrds to where where I was sitting and falls over.... helped him dress it and get it out. Dissapointed but atleast I got to see it take some pictures of it and as long as some members of a certain religious following didn't get it im happy


----------



## WalkerBoys

John Deere 6400 pulling a John Deere 568

Case 110c pulling a John Deere 458

Last cutting coastal bermuda


----------



## deadmoose

Here is where last year's hay ended up...









Gonna be a tasty Christmas dinner.


----------



## woodland

Finally finished our silage and greenfeed for the year. We discovered our chopper can can work in the snow and our baler works at -27*c(windchill is currently-42*c). Last year we finished on hallowe'en and that is really late for us. Now that it's cold enough we can get on to our wheat to combine. I feel for you guys dealing with drought since last summer we got bugger all for feed and pasture whereas this year it rained every three days and I wore rubber boots till the mud froze this fall. And we put up three years of feed(silage) and just finished grazing the pastures. You never know what next year is or isn't going to bring....


----------



## luke strawwalker

What's the "screen" sticking out from the front of the baler and the "frame" thing over the cab of your tractor??

Just curious...

Later! OL J R 

PS. baled about 8 acres the other day, got 32 bales, still need to get the other 14 acres in that patch but it rained 3 inches last week; maybe after the first of the year... course if we get much cold weather it'll probably be shot by then...


----------



## CoraJase

Early summer down here in Australia - here's some pics of my 2nd cut Lucerne.


----------



## VA Haymaker

CoraJase said:


> Early summer down here in Australia - here's some pics of my 2nd cut Lucerne.


NOT FAIR - NOT FAIR!!!!!!! Freezing cold here with lots of wind!

I like that MF baler!


----------



## Vol

CoraJase said:


> Early summer down here in Australia - here's some pics of my 2nd cut Lucerne.


Danged if I don't miss seeing that beautiful green of early summer already.....about 2 months or so until early green up begins. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## CoraJase

leeave96 said:


> I like that MF baler!


Here it is in action - excuse the cobwebs on the tractor!


----------



## sethd11

Haven't posted any pictures in while. First one is the last load of alfalfa grass I baled this year on November 12. The semi is 1977 kenworth w900 hauling a full load of second cutting mix on a 48 drop. I picked up the semi this summer and what a lifesaver. 3rd picture is a d8h is an old dozer I got started with my uncle after 33 years of sitting outside.


----------



## stack em up

Love the KW!


----------



## stack em up

Vol said:


> Danged if I don't miss seeing that beautiful green of early summer already.....about 2 months or so until early green up begins.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Two months? Pssshaw. Try 4. Kinda wanna move to Tennessee. I'd say GA but Dawg has all the farmland bought up around there.... That and the humidity would kill a fat man like me.


----------



## woodland

luke strawwalker said:


> What's the "screen" sticking out from the front of the baler and the "frame" thing over the cab of your tractor??
> Just curious...


The "screen" is the step we built to fill the presevative boxes that we use to put salt on the hay. The "frame" on the tractor is the mirror so you can see behind the wagons and balers on the road. Also handy for keeping an eye on bales for wrapping problems while baling. Been busy combining wheat and feeding cows and it's going to be -40 windchill tonight. The girls get a few extra bales tonight????


----------



## luke strawwalker

woodland said:


> The "screen" is the step we built to fill the presevative boxes that we use to put salt on the hay. The "frame" on the tractor is the mirror so you can see behind the wagons and balers on the road. Also handy for keeping an eye on bales for wrapping problems while baling. Been busy combining wheat and feeding cows and it's going to be -40 windchill tonight. The girls get a few extra bales tonight


Interesting...

Thanks! OL J R


----------



## Tx Jim

woodland

Does the baler farthest to the rear have walking beam axles? If so I was unaware JD offered WB axles on a rd baler

Thanks,Jim


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

It's an aftermarket kit by a company called RCI engineering



Tx Jim said:


> woodland
> Does the baler farthest to the rear have walking beam axles? If so I was unaware JD offered WB axles on a rd baler
> Thanks,Jim


----------



## woodland

McDonald Family Farms said:


> It's an aftermarket kit by a company called RCI engineering


Thanks for that. It came with the baler when we bought it this spring and I didn't know anything else about it. That's the great part about this site, someone will know about it.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

woodland said:


> Thanks for that. It came with the baler when we bought it this spring and I didn't know anything else about it. That's the great part about this site, someone will know about it.


Yessir. They're actually discontinued for whatever reason. I thought they were pretty cool. Does it ride smoother than your other baler?


----------



## Lewis Ranch

We're getting some of yalls northern weather here now. Not even gonna hit 30 tomorrow I had to spend all day getting ready for the bad freeze. Way to cold for my likings.

Edit: I've got to add it was 72 out this morning and now have a windchill of 12 tonight. Gotta love Texas weather


----------



## Tx Jim

McDonald Family Farms said:


> It's an aftermarket kit by a company called RCI engineering


This was the 1st time that I had seen a photo of the walking beam on a JD rd baler.

Thank,Jim


----------



## Tx Jim

Lewis Ranch said:


> We're getting some of yalls northern weather here now. Not even gonna hit 30 tomorrow I had to spend all day getting ready for the bad freeze. Way to cold for my likings.
> 
> Edit: I've got to add it was 72 out this morning and now have a windchill of 12 tonight. Gotta love Texas weather


Temp dropped 71³F to 17°F in about 12 hrs where I live. I don't know the wind chill is but it's COLD.


----------



## JMT

When the cold and ice hit, remember to take small pleasures. Good scenery, fresh hay for hungry cows, flowing water, cab tractors...


----------



## Vol

A cab tractor is very hard to beat when facing the elements.....be it heat or cold.

Regards, Mike


----------



## CowboyRam

Vol said:


> A cab tractor is very hard to beat when facing the elements.....be it heat or cold.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes, I second that. It is nice when out feed cows and it is 16 below out. I just wish it would warm up faster. By the time the heater starts putting out heat I am almost done.


----------



## stack em up

CowboyRam said:


> Yes, I second that. It is nice when out feed cows and it is 16 below out. I just wish it would warm up faster. By the time the heater starts putting out heat I am almost done.


Sounds like you need more chores! Only tractor that the heater doesn't run long enough is the mixer tractor. Loader tractor and the skidloader will damn near bake you out of it.


----------



## woodland

McDonald Family Farms said:


> Yessir. They're actually discontinued for whatever reason. I thought they were pretty cool. Does it ride smoother than your other baler?


I'd say they're pretty similar although the tractor is the rough part of the equation now. Need to win the lotto and get something with front suspension and a nicer seat....


----------



## woodland

Lewis Ranch said:


> We're getting some of yalls northern weather here now. Not even gonna hit 30 tomorrow I had to spend all day getting ready for the bad freeze. Way to cold for my likings.
> Edit: I've got to add it was 72 out this morning and now have a windchill of 12 tonight. Gotta love Texas weather


Last week was -42 windchill and today is at the freezing mark. Going to bring the cows home tomorrow and wean on Thursday so at least the ivomec won't crystallize. Glad to spread the wealth, or at least the cold.


----------



## FarmerCline

Took a picture of the barley that I planted a month ago today into hard dry ground right before our first rain in months. The ground is pretty cold so it took a long time to come up. It has only been out of the ground a week and some of the shadier edges of the field are just now coming up. Didnt take a picture of the winter oats that I planted on the same day but they look about the same as the barley. Appears to be a good stand of both. Hopefully the rest of winter will be mild and it can make up for the late planting date.


----------



## Vol

Looks really good considering the elements that you have had to deal with...

Regards, Mike


----------



## SVFHAY

Well the year is all but done and I haven't found time to post a thing. Been a busy year and a good one, dryer than average here and that means nice quality and pleasant conditions to harvest a light yield. Finished with 43,000 thru one small square after all crops. Everything moving well with straw slow. Here are a couple pics I found noteworthy.

#1 guy I buy hay from cuts with a 2+2 and a gehl center pivot. Loves the combo. Gotta be a rare pair.
#2,3,and 10. Flywheel cracked on hw340, had been updated before I bought it. Had to happen in a difficult location, of course no steering or braking available when these things don't run. Took some rigging but got it to the shop. 
#4 good day in first cut. First year with gfc monitor, the stroke counter keeps a running tab on bales per hour, turns out it is really tough to stay over 500. Only saw it there a few times. You really need big fields and smooth running.
#5 Long rows. Wish all acres looked like this.
#6 spreading lime with some fall color.
Saved this tasty pink bottom just before the sprayer got there. 
#8 fall seeded no till timothy off to nice start. 
#9 potash off a belt trailer, first time I ever got delivery with one, really slick and stacked up well.
# 11 Had a rental bull for my small beef herd. Biggest bull ever on the farm and the owner decided he was making hamburger. All he brought was a 22 long rifle. First 2 shots didn't phase him at all, dropped flat dead on 3 and was all the tele could do to get him in the dump bed of a Ford f 600.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Nice pictures SVFHAY


----------



## endrow

Bedding up the free stalls on a cold and dreary day


----------



## endrow

Bedding up the free stalls on a cold and dreary day


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

endrow said:


> Bedding up the free stalls on a cold and dreary day





endrow said:


> Bedding up the free stalls on a cold and dreary day


Oh my word!  Watch out for the cow!


----------



## Bgriffin856

Was a beautiful day very calm and still, sunny, no snow and frozen ground can't get much better than this for middle of January  gathered up temporary fencing from fall grazing





Sunset from earlier this month. So nice that the days are getting longer


----------



## endrow

Longer days nice


----------



## Josh in WNY

Bgriffin856 said:


> Was a beautiful day very calm and still, sunny, no snow and frozen ground can't get much better than this for middle of January


Yes, it was really nice having frozen ground instead of a mud pit to work in outside.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Best kind of groundhog hole. It's a tad soggy, some of the driest ground on that 50 acres....


----------



## endrow

Don't worry the groundhog is probably still dry


----------



## IH 1586

Yep, if that's all it took to kill them we would not have any.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Maybe, maybe not. It would be nice to rid of them this easy. One nice thing about farming mud is lack of groundhog holes. Only find them in the driest ground. Being it was warm and dry the last half of 2015 and most of 2016 there were lots of them and some were taking residence on some wet ground hopefully they are rid of


----------



## Josh in WNY

Brought home the new trailer today. Since I'm going to be delivering last summers crop with it, I guess this is where the pics will go. Don't think it's the time yet to start the '2017 hay photos and videos' topic just yet. Now I just need to line up some local sales and test the market. It's a PJ 20ft deckover, 10K lbs with slideout ramps.


----------



## deadmoose

Josh in WNY said:


> Brought home the new trailer today. Since I'm going to be delivering last summers crop with it, I guess this is where the pics will go. Don't think it's the time yet to start the '2017 hay photos and videos' topic just yet. Now I just need to line up some local sales and test the market. It's a PJ 20ft deckover, 10K lbs with slideout ramps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMG0172.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMG0174.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMG0175.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIMG0176.jpg
> 
> Brought home the new trailer today.


Nice trailer.


----------



## SVFHAY

Very nice trailer. All it needs is a set of low sideboard, 2 10' on each side. 20" tall, put bottom layer on edge 6 across and second layer flat sitting on top of sideboard so they lean toward center of load. Will ride nice that way and hold bottom layer from sliding around if your loading off elevator. Keep some road splash off too.

Used to buy some hay off a couple of guys in north Collins back in the day. Had some wild grass mix to it, smelled great and customers loved it.


----------



## deadmoose

SVFHAY said:


> Very nice trailer. All it needs is a set of low sideboard, 2 10' on each side. 20" tall, put bottom layer on edge 6 across and second layer flat sitting on top of sideboard so they lean toward center of load. Will ride nice that way and hold bottom layer from sliding around if your loading off elevator. Keep some road splash off too.
> Used to buy some hay off a couple of guys in north Collins back in the day. Had some wild grass mix to it, smelled great and customers loved it.


Off topic:

What is the blue power a picture of?


----------



## SVFHAY

Decal on a new Holland tractor, thought it was cool. Aggravate all the green underwear guys on here.....


----------



## somedevildawg

I have green socks, does that count?


----------



## Josh in WNY

SVFHAY said:


> Very nice trailer. All it needs is a set of low sideboard, 2 10' on each side. 20" tall, put bottom layer on edge 6 across and second layer flat sitting on top of sideboard so they lean toward center of load. Will ride nice that way and hold bottom layer from sliding around if your loading off elevator. Keep some road splash off too.
> 
> Used to buy some hay off a couple of guys in north Collins back in the day. Had some wild grass mix to it, smelled great and customers loved it.


I'll keep your idea in mind, but I'm hoping to just load with the bale grab (15 bales on edge) without having to handle bales by hand. I can fit two grabs lengthwise, so that would be 30 bales per layer. I'm figuring 3 layers deep with one more grab in the middle of the trailer for 105 bales to a load. My only concern is if the bottom layers will kick out when the load is strapped down. If that happens I'll make sideboards, but that shouldn't be too hard to do with the stake pockets.

If you came up Rt 62 on your way to North Collins, you were within a mile of my place.


----------



## SVFHAY

somedevildawg said:


> I have green socks, does that count?


Oh yeah, your in the club. I still know the secret handshake if this blue thing doesn't work out.


----------



## SVFHAY

Josh in WNY said:


> I'll keep your idea in mind, but I'm hoping to just load with the bale grab (15 bales on edge) without having to handle bales by hand. I can fit two grabs lengthwise, so that would be 30 bales per layer. I'm figuring 3 layers deep with one more grab in the middle of the trailer for 105 bales to a load. My only concern is if the bottom layers will kick out when the load is strapped down. If that happens I'll make sideboards, but that shouldn't be too hard to do with the stake pockets.
> 
> If you came up Rt 62 on your way to North Collins, you were within a mile of my place.


I forgot you youngsters use machines.

Don't remember the route but I do remember getting a bag of grapes.


----------



## somedevildawg

SVFHAY said:


> Oh yeah, your in the club. I still know the secret handshake if this blue thing doesn't work out.


You'll be back and we will welcome you with open arms


----------



## paoutdoorsman

SVFHAY said:


> Well the year is all but done and I haven't found time to post a thing. Been a busy year and a good one, dryer than average here and that means nice quality and pleasant conditions to harvest a light yield. Finished with 43,000 thru one small square after all crops. Everything moving well with straw slow. Here are a couple pics I found noteworthy.
> 
> #4 good day in first cut. First year with gfc monitor, the stroke counter keeps a running tab on bales per hour, turns out it is really tough to stay over 500. Only saw it there a few times. You really need big fields and smooth running.


Is the GFC monitor only available with a bandit? I know the stroke counter has to be a baler sensor, but are the bale counter, and bales per hour input sensors on the baler or the bandit?


----------



## somedevildawg

No, you can install a stroke counter on any baler so long as you have a iPad to monitor the device (stroke counter)


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

I run an open station tractor on the baler, so I am my own stroke counter!  I just count 'til the knotter trips, then start over!  

I can usually come within 1 or 2 strokes of what it's actually doing!


----------



## paoutdoorsman

That's what I'm doing now as well Shetland, but if I fix the AC in the 4040, might be nice to keep the heat, noise, and dust out of the cab a bit. I could also put a less 'aware' operator in the baler if I had some gadgetry and gave them a number to shoot for.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

I guess I'm very fortunate in that my 570 seems to make a good bale with anywhere from 10 to 25-30 strokes!  :huh:  I know, It defies logic, but it is what it is!   Very few, if any banana bales!


----------



## Coondle

Here is a little surprise in my hay. I do not know how long it was, as the head was in another bale and another bundle. It is a banded gwada , having been baled earlier in the day. Alive it would have been bright gold and black but snakes soon loose their bright colours after death.

Banded gwadas are highly poisonous but are also nervous. I am told they are more frightened of me than I am of them. Hard to measure that one.

On several tests for potency of venom they rank about 8th in the world but few people are bitten so human mortality rate is low. A few years ago a woman was bitten by a "brown" snake, which family the gwadas are in and was dead in 20 minutes. Not much time to say goodbye.

This one had been around my hay shed for several years and I had seen it when it was small, only about 18 inches long and each year I would get to see it and it had grown longer each time. When I last saw it complete it would have been approaching 4 feet in length and quite fast moving (so was I).

I presume it was a female as they stay in the territory and the males wander about. Kind of like real life.


----------



## endrow

Coondle said:


> Here is a little surprise in my hay. I do not know how long it was, as the head was in another bale and another bundle. It is a banded gwada , having been baled earlier in the day. Alive it would have been bright gold and black but snakes soon loose their bright colours after death.
> 
> Banded gwadas are highly poisonous but are also nervous. I am told they are more frightened of me than I am of them. Hard to measure that one.
> 
> On several tests for potency of venom they rank about 8th in the world but few people are bitten so human mortality rate is low. A few years ago a woman was bitten by a "brown" snake, which family the gwadas are in and was dead in 20 minutes. Not much time to say goodbye.
> 
> This one had been around my hay shed for several years and I had seen it when it was small, only about 18 inches long and each year I would get to see it and it had grown longer each time. When I last saw it complete it would have been approaching 4 feet in length and quite fast moving (so was I).
> 
> I presume it was a female as they stay in the territory and the males wander about. Kind of like real life.


We don't have many snakes in our area and I don't like them. Nice to hear from you how will your hay yields be this year


----------



## Coondle

Endow, we are blessed to have a quite a few different varieties of snake, but they are not an everyday sight. Potentially there are about 20 varieties locally, most are relatively harmless but almost never seen.

Varieties include small blind snakes that eat ants, some other small harmless types, a python that only grows to about 4 feet and another, the carpet python that reaches up to eight feet, together with about 4 very poisonous ones, Dugite, Gwada, Western Tiger, and Mulga are the principal ones.

Snakes are very shy and are usually seen when disturbed, when moving from one hiding place to another or when basking in the sun in cooler times. The Tiger is the most aggressive and is in the same family as the Indian Cobra, although highly venomous it has a poor method of delivery of venom. Dangerous nevertheless..

The banded Gwada had lived in my hay shed for years but I only saw it once and at most twice a year. Then only fleetingly as it headed for cover.

Last year it must have moved out of the shed into the paddock next to the shed and been hunting mice under the windrows. The baler found it and there are no second chances with that machine.

Hay crop not planted for 2017 yet. Weather permitting will plant about beginning of June ,and cutting usually starts at the end of the first week in October. Only one cut per year, so all eggs in one basket so to speak.

2016 was just above average for me for hay yields but no complaints. Ideal cutting and drying weather. Not a drop of rain from cutting to all stored in the shed.

An unusual summer weather pattern dropped up to 12 inches of rain in our normally hot, dry summer. Instead we got several weeks of hot, humid weather; with many areas affected by flooding. My property is high in the landscape so escaped the flooding bit. Significant erosion in some parts but I was relatively fortunate, not too bad. The worst portion had gouges about 2 feet wide and 18 inches deep. A couple of days with a biggish front end loader (2 cu yards) and a grader blade resurrected most of it.


----------



## Coondle

Found some more pics of my friend.


----------



## Vol

Snakes here are also fairly shy with the exception of one.....and it's the devil. The Cottonmouth Water Moccasin. It is pretty much confined to the Southeastern part of the US.

The Cottonmouth frequently will not shy away from confrontation and sometimes will outright seek confrontation. It is a evil thick chunky snake when mature and loves the brackish water areas.

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/0d/64/9c/0d649c41381fd93d0ef8a9bb9bcbc075.jpg

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg

Mean buggers....usually thick, strong and aggressive, no warning system


----------



## somedevildawg

The pic of Mr. no shoulders that Kevin posted looked somewhat similar to a coral snake...little bigger and I suppose the colors were different when alive, but similar. It'll kill ya dead as a hammer too....


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC

We have been busy putting in sorghum Sudan in between rains and tackling the seemingly endless spring maintenance of every piece of equipment we own. Spring hay is getting very close will be cutting within next two weeks. I have quickly realized I need some bigger equipment for this new tractor and am currently looking at a great plains turbo max and either a JD or great plains 24' drill.


----------



## Waldo

COONDLE AND I ARE LUCKY WE LIVE IN A PLACE WHERE WE HAVE HEAPS OF THINK THAT WILL KILL YOU.THE MOST POTENT IS THE FERCISE SNAKE OR WESTERN TAIWAN .THE ONLY SNAKE THAT WORRIED STEVE Erin. Lucky they live in the desert parts'the brown snake is found through Australia, and is a snake that bites first and ask questions later.tough mongers once put one in a big bale ,didn't see him till I hab the bale in the stack.had to take bale out dispatch it cut the bale to get it out .then re bale the hay.a tip which you blokes would know never leave dead animals in hay,mobile phones but not animals.COONDLE how are the export oat prices going in the west


----------



## Waldo

Dawg,one of the neighbors has a light on the knotter box cover set up to flash with the plunger stroke ,his name is Peter perfect, I hate going past his place every thing is so tidy,nothing out of place


----------



## Coondle

Waldo said:


> COONDLE how are the export oat prices going in the west


Waldo, prices for oat grain is down unless of course you are buying seed for planting.

Export oat prices are something I do not even look at. At one time I became interested in leasing more land and growing for the export market but I saw too many producers get burnt by the highly variable market.

When hay is plentiful the export companies have so many exception clauses in their contract to avoid buying the contract in that sense is worthless to you. On the other hand when supply is short they take anything and everything and if you cannot supply to the high standard stipulated in the contract your supplies are written down and if unable to supply at all you face non-supply penalties.

To me their contracts were like grass seeds and only worked one way.......for their benefit. The number of producers I know that only did export hay for one or two years until they got burnt let me know it was not for me. The terms of payment also meant waiting longer for payday.

So I just stick to supplying the mums and dads that have horses or the girls that have them. Seldom is the guy the horse owner . I would say 80% of my customers are female although most have a man about.

Cash is king to me, and the small time operators pay cash on delivery, not even cheques. I have one that does bank transfer usually before she collects the hay.

Talking of snakes the Fierce snake's relative, the coastal taipan (which is found hundreds of miles inland too) is one of the few snakes in the world that has 100% fatality rate in humans from a single untreated bite. Even the tiger snake only reaches a 60 to 80% fatality rate for an untreated bite. Both the inland (fierce snake) and coastal taipan usually have multiple strikes per attack up to 7 or 8 strikes so treatment is absolutely essential. Fortunately we do not have either of those in SW Western Australia although a woman bitten by a dugite at Jurien bay a few years ago was dead in 20 minutes and another woman in 2015 at Fremantle (the port city of Perth) was bitten on the foot by what was believed to be a dugite and died before an ambulance could get to her. Less than 20 minutes.

A fellow I went to school with was bitten on the leg/s several times by an unknown type of snake that he trod on while taking the garbage bin out at night. He survived with polyvalent antivenine but his health is shot with multiple issues now and generally poor health.

More people are killed by cars and drugs than by snakes but the fear is tremendous. Just like sharks. Someone is taken by a shark and there is worldwide news coverage. Almost as many people die in motor vehicle incidents in this state in 6 weeks as have been killed by sharks in 60 years, yet the government spends lots on shark enclosures (really swimmer enclosures to keep sharks out) and aerial patrols and the like to assuage the public about sharks. Does not compute to me. It has on the other hand taken 4 years to get money spent upgrading a road where on average about 1 in 5,000 of the local community has perished each year. Go figure.


----------



## somedevildawg

Are you sure you don't live in the states Kevin . Sounds strikingly similar.....


----------



## Waldo

DAWG BIG CATS NO MOUNTAIN LIONS OR BIG PUSSIES IN OZ,BUT YOU CAN GET KILLED BY THE FOLLOWING CRO,S SNAKES MENTALLY DISTURBED KANGAROOS HITTING BLOODY LARGE WOMBATS WITH CAR ,EMU,S CASSOWARYAND LARGE AMOUNT OF SPIDERS,AND THAT'S NOT WITHOUT GOING IN THE WATER.I HAVE A REALLY GOOD WORKING RELATIONSHIP WITH SHARKS I STAY OUT OF THE WATER AND THEY DON'T GROW LEGS


----------



## Waldo

Coondle seed oatS are cheap in the east'back about half on last year'lots of wet hay too short on small squares $10 for good Oates hay.


----------



## Coondle

Dawg, It is people who like to exaggerate the natural world dangers. Snakes are largely an unknown, most do not encounter them every day, so fear of the unfamiliar is easy to cultivate.

If you do not want to be a road crash victim stay away from roads.

If you do not want to be eaten by a shark , stay away from the ocean and rivers.

If crocodiles are your fear stay well away from their habitat.

Avoid snakes and you are unlikely to be a victim of snakebite.

I do not get all macho and pursue a snake, I leave well alone and let it make its own arrangements. They seem happy with that. My Mrs no shoulders was just dead unlucky if she had stayed in my hay shed and not ventured out under the cover of the windrow then she would still be hunting mice in my hay and I would be seeing her every now and again and keeping out of her way if I saw her.

When I was a boy, yeah I know here is the ancient history lesson, an "old" lady nearby had a good snake killing arrangement.

I say "old" yet she was only 3 years older than I am now when she died! She did not die of snakebite either.

If a snake came into her house which was amazingly frequent it seems, she would put draught excluders under all doors to the room, get the pan of boiling water that was always simmering on the side of the stove and throw to on the snake, just the boiling water not the pan.

Her comment was :
"It makes them flop around for a bit but saves bullet holes in the floor."

That is some old timer wisdom that has stuck in my mind for 3 score years and counting.

Something like 80% of snakebites victims are male and the vast majority of those males are under the influence of alcohol and trying to be manly and kill the snake.


----------



## Waldo

Yes l am the same as coondle I step around the legless lizards and we get on .l think it,should the old thing make enough noise and hopefully they get out of your way.


----------



## Vol

I try to not kill our timber rattlesnakes here if I can....they are getting more and more scarce and they are not aggressive....they are very beautiful in their camouflage.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Coondle

I have a lot of legless lizards about my place, but they are an entirely different sort of critter to a snake.

Usually less than 20 inches in length their tails comprise up to 2/3 of their length whereas snakes tail is way less than 1/3. They are rarely thicker than a pfat pencil and a very large stout one may get to be as thick as your little finger.

The tail starts at their vent scale or anal opening, the scales (enlarged) in front of the vent scale are called "ventrals) and the scales after the vent scale are subcaudals. in some species the subcaudals are not divided as in the tiger snake,and water moccasin, and look like the ventral scales. In others the subcaudals are divided all the way from the vent to end of tail (e.g. dugite, gwarder) whereas in others the divided subcaudals start about half way from the vent to the end of tail (e.g. king brown).

One little legless lizard around my place grows to about 18 inches long, usually light brown to straw colour, when disturbed wriggles very very quickly and if on open ground can jump about 6 to 10 inches into the air for most of its body length. It has remnant legs like little flaps. It will try and hide wriggling very quickly into straw or leaf litter. It is not aggressive at all .

All legless lizards are non-venomous, more about lizard venom later.

Another legless lizard that I encounter is usually greyish in colour and very secretive hiding under grass tussocks, rocks or pieces of timber. Its only aggression is trying hard to escape.

Yet a third type of legless lizard around my place has not only lost its legs, it is also blind , a pinkish colour and lives in meat ant nests or other burrows. usually only 4 to 6 inches long I believe they can grow to a foot long. Never seen one even getting close to that size.

Meat ants despite powerful jaws do nor seem able to get a purchase on it unless wounded.

It is very slender hence the groups alternative name "thread snake" and feeds on different insects and their larvae, has black dots as eyes that can sense light and dark but not see in the normal sense.

On the few occasions when I have encountered one of these they are very sluggish in movement and try to escape down an ant hole. They look too fat to fit into an ant hole but must elongate themselves to squeeze down, because fit they do..

At one time it was thought that there were only 2 venomous species of lizard (Gila monster and mexican bearded lizard) but recent research shows that many monitor lizards and some iguanas have venom glands.

The Komodo dragon a monitor (up to 10 feet and 350 lbs) was thought to kill its prey with a bite loaded with bacteria but it has 6 glands each side of its mouth and more between its teeth with its venom attacking its prey principally through their blood overwhelming their vital organs.

There have been no recorded deaths in Australia from monitor bites despite having one species that grows to about 7 feet long.

Getting back to legless lizards they are absolutely harmless to humans, their only problem is most people think they are snakes so bravely kill them. Makes me sad so i try and educate the brave snakekillers about these small harmless critters that share the world with us.


----------



## RockyHill

A long time coming but the last bale of 2016 hay left yesterday! The worst weather conditions, the worst attitude of both of us, and the worst hay. The customer was very satisfied and glad we had the hay. I'd been saying I wanted a picture of that hay heading out the road. Didn't get the angle of the pic I had intended, a load of chicken litter was coming in and I was trying to stay out of the way.

       









Shelia


----------



## paoutdoorsman

RockyHill said:


> A long time coming but the last bale of 2016 hay left yesterday!
> 
> Shelia


That's great Shelia! Hoping I can say the same thing soon. I carried over about 800 bales from 2016, and with the 2017 rains providing increased tonnage, I had storage issues. Maybe I'll think to capture a pic of it leaving as well  .


----------

